# Der Video-Thread: Fahrtechnik in Perfektion



## Pwn (27. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CQuYhvgqZg"]YouTube - best mountain bike rider EVER  Cel mai tare biciclist din lume cred[/ame]

^^
ich hab das Video jetzt sicher schon 8 oder 9x geschaut und einige Sachen bringen mir noch immer ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht.

Absoluter Wahnsinn was der da mit seinem Drahtesel anstellt.



Bobby Root ist ohnehin der absolute Freak schlechthin ;-)

Hier einmal mit Tandem und ner Gummipuppe hintendrauf 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qUk_HAPxao&feature=related"]YouTube - Crazy Bobby Root[/ame]


und hier einmal ganz übel (Wheelie bei 130Kmh)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MjCVqsezSI&feature=related"]YouTube - Manuals of Bobby Root[/ame]

^^wurde in nem anderen Thread zwar schonmal gepostet, aber geil !

PS: Weiß jemand wie das Lied heißt ?


----------



## Marc B (27. September 2009)

Pwn schrieb:


> (...) Weiß jemand wie das Lied heißt ?



Upper Class Racket - Roll With It 

Vielleicht sollten wir einen Thread für externe Video-Links machen, damit nicht für jedes Video ein eigener Thread aufgemacht wird.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. September 2009)

gute idee. wenns nicht stört - habe ihn mal umbenannt, ab sofort als video-sammlung für schön anzuschauende radskills benutzbar.
alternative threadtitel bitte als vorschläge hier rein


----------



## oBATMANo (28. September 2009)

dann sollte dies hier nicht fehlen

http://freecaster.tv/MTB/1005144/DH-Men-3rd-Sam-Hill-World-Championship

ihn hats zwar am Schluß abgelegt, aber dennoch immer wieder schön anzuschaun


----------



## Marc B (29. September 2009)

Altmeister Leech (Kranked 5):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wehmNVja_aI"]YouTube - Ryan Leech[/ame]

Und hier mal nicht in der City, sondern an der North Shore:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K3w7zfyrL0"]YouTube - Ryan Leech in Kranked 6 Progression[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGXwiAO57Jg"]YouTube - Ryan Leech in Kranked 6 Progression Part 2[/ame]


----------



## _arGh_ (1. Oktober 2009)

das macaskill-video gibts auch in vernünftiger qualität:​
[yt=Danny MacAskill]Z19zFlPah-o&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/yt]

macht schon spass das anzschauen. da is soviel flow drin, der kerl hat echt style.
aber irgendwie arm von dem anderen uploader. weder hat er ahnung von mtb/trial oder sonstwas; noch von transkodierverlusten..

klasse idee für nen thread!

​ ​


----------



## Marc B (9. Oktober 2009)

Der aktuelle Dominator um Wettkampf-Trial fährt auch gerne mal in der Stadt und feilt an seinen Freestyle-Skills

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LvjS8FQYF4"]YouTube - Kenny Belaey Urban experiment Large[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (16. Oktober 2009)

Der Typ hat es super drauf und schon einige Titel gewonnen. Doch auch als Coach ist er gut dabei

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZnEUdOkj_c"]YouTube - Mad March Racing - Riding Tips #1[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2009)

Sehr geschmeidiger und sauberer Fahrstil - und das bei den Tricks...

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/111640/


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2009)

Aaron Chase gibt Nachhilfe Unterricht (super Kameraeinstelllungen):

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8041413"]ChaseLife 9 (how to dump them 360's) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (25. Dezember 2009)

Sam Pilgrim hat es einfach drauf:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8117623"]Sam Pilgrim December 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (25. Dezember 2009)

Schon beeindruckend was die Jungs und Mädels so drauf haben!

Was dem Sam noch fehlt wäre ein Besuch beim Zahnarzt. 
Aber da hat er wahrscheinlich mehr Schiss davor als vor irgend einem Sprung.

Ö


----------



## Marc B (28. Dezember 2009)

Nicht mehr der Jüngste, geht aber ab wie Knallerbsen:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOiC6wmYrQk"]YouTube- Jeff Lenosky[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (11. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder der Cheffe aus Kanada:


----------



## PaulG (28. Januar 2010)

Auch nicht slecht...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zploy9L05h8&feature=related"]YouTube- Extreme MTB Stunts!!![/ame]


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2010)

Auch sehenswert:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ"]YouTube- Teufelsloch[/ame]

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2010)

Wow, diese jungen Talente haben es drauf:

[zapiks]34059[/zapiks]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (1. Februar 2010)

ich finde das muss hier auch rein, saubere dh action, und wie ich finde sehr geile kurven technik. und das noch auf ner strecke die schon im dirtmag sehr gut aussah, und im vid auch extrem sexy rüberkommt.

http://video.mpora.com/watch/BBFqUm3dj/


----------



## Disco82 (16. Februar 2010)

nosh schrieb:


> ich finde das muss hier auch rein, saubere dh action, und wie ich finde sehr geile kurven technik. und das noch auf ner strecke die schon im dirtmag sehr gut aussah, und im vid auch extrem sexy rüberkommt.
> 
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/BBFqUm3dj/



Jap,is wirklich smooth anzuschauen


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (17. Februar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Auch sehenswert:
> 
> YouTube- Teufelsloch
> 
> ...



Sehr geil, kommt meiner Auffassung von Freeriden ziemlich nahe auch wenn mir der Flow-Faktor etwas verloren geht...handelt es sich hierbei um das Teufelsloch bei Bad Neuenahr? Wenn ja, werde ich sobald es wärmer wird dahin fahren...


----------



## maksi67 (4. März 2010)

nicht zu vergessen die vertriders!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cr0JTxTBSo"]YouTube- Liteville 901 - Testsessions Vertriders.com[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (7. März 2010)

Brendon Semenuk zeigt wie man es macht:


----------



## Marc B (7. März 2010)

...und falls es noch fehlt, Cam McCaul gibt auch seine Tipps:


----------



## jan_hl (8. März 2010)

Fahrtechnik in Perfektion?

Brakeless Trial!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4454622"]SleepingInTheDitch - Rowan Johns - Ashton/Diamondback on Vimeo[/ame]

und

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3294280"]Chris Akrigg's Day at the Seaside on Vimeo[/ame]

Man beachte: Die machen das ohne Bremsen...


----------



## Fabiii (9. März 2010)

hier das is ne gute reihe von tricktipps mit marius lenders gibts auch nopch andere tricks  : http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=4jhZkWjgEII&feature=related


----------



## alli333i (11. März 2010)

mich würde ja mal interessieren, was bobby root für ein bike hat. weiß das zufällig jemand oder weiß wer wo ich das rausbekomme?


----------



## Fabiii (12. März 2010)

immo rose beefcake  steht auch genaueres in der freeride von 3/09 . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (12. März 2010)

Ja, klick mich!


----------



## alli333i (12. März 2010)

cool danke. mindestens den rahmen und die bremsen schau ich mir nochmal genauer an


----------



## rasumichin (13. März 2010)

so ich hoffe wurde noch nicht gepostet ansonsten sorry

ein einrad ist auch nicht wirklich ein MTB aber sag das mal dem chris holm

ich bin immer wieder extrem beeindruckt wenn ich das sehe

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uPznTbus3g"]YouTube- Kris Holm Freeride video[/ame]


----------



## alli333i (13. März 2010)

wow der ist gut. aber tut das nicht nach ner zeit in den **ern weh?


----------



## car.-doc (13. März 2010)

Der is echt Hammer,sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen.Stelle mir aber auch vor das es nach ner Weile recht unangenehm wird im Schritt


----------



## poritz (13. März 2010)

ich glaub der hat da in seinem sattelrohr n stahlfeder dämpfer ,oder so drin


----------



## alli333i (14. März 2010)

na hoffentlich


----------



## Fabiii (15. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3QQ7weVO6w"]YouTube- extrem freeride[/ame] das video is geil . . . aba richtig


----------



## poritz (15. März 2010)

the claw halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry_I (19. März 2010)

leben die Alle noch?


----------



## alli333i (19. März 2010)

die meisten 
bobby root auf jeden fall, die andern ka


----------



## Büscherammler (19. März 2010)

Die Einrad Skills sind super! Aber schaut ja mal sowas von besch***** aus!


----------



## Marc B (20. März 2010)




----------



## car.-doc (28. März 2010)

Fabiii schrieb:


> YouTube- extrem freeride das video is geil . . . aba richtig


Das nenne ich mal Selbstmord auf Raten.Echt Hammer.


----------



## nosh (10. April 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/130879/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (10. April 2010)

nosh schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/130879/


in HD:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10695528"]Chris Akrigg TEOCALI.0 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## poritz (10. April 2010)

ich find den kerl echt beeindruckend hät ich was gegesssen wär mir spätestens bei der flussüberquerung das essen aus dem mund gefallen


----------



## Rüssel__ (11. April 2010)

Wow...

Klasse Bikebeherrschung

Das Video ist mal richtig schön anzuschauen

 Rüssel


----------



## alli333i (12. April 2010)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> in HD:
> 
> Chris Akrigg TEOCALI.0 on Vimeo




hä? hab ich mich da verguckt oder hat der echt so eine winzige federgabel???


----------



## _arGh_ (12. April 2010)

die hier ist doch n bisschen größer:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/3758508"]Chris Akrigg's Golden Nugget on Vimeo[/ame]
xD


----------



## Symion (20. April 2010)

Wasn krasser Hirsch. Dem will ich net aufm Trail hinterher fahren .
Achtung wird technisch ............


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2010)

Akrigg again:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11804172"]chris akrigg FIREBALL.0 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## alli333i (20. Mai 2010)

und wieder 1+^^


----------



## hardyfreak (24. Mai 2010)

ma ein deutscher: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUNMxxb68Xc"]YouTube- Hendrik Tafel - Amalie, Essen[/nomedia]
hendrik hats voll drauf!


----------



## Marc B (3. Juni 2010)

Ein US-Pro in Winterberg:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12245229"]How To 360 Drop, with Andrew Taylor on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. Juni 2010)

Wer kann italienisch?






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## poritz (4. Juni 2010)

ich nicht hba aber heut morgen auf pinkbike gesehn , find des bild sieht "monströser" aus ...


----------



## Mitglied (8. Juni 2010)

Brumotti hat echt einen am Sender.


----------



## Fabiii (10. Juni 2010)

oh das is echt krank ! 
ich finde dies downhill video voncedric gracia ganz geil :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVarDBb199M&feature=related"]YouTube- Cedric Gracia[/nomedia]


----------



## alli333i (3. Oktober 2010)

auch schön:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMDH9Auoad8&feature=feedrec"]YouTube        - Wette-Fahrrad[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (6. Oktober 2010)

Checkt mal das neue Video mit Danny MacAskill (und seine bisherigen Clips):

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=487768*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2010)

Mehr dazu in den News (Interview mit den Machern):


Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. November 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mehr dazu in den News (Interview mit den Machern):
> 
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Fahrtechnik in Perfektion???

Im Video sehe ich hauptsächlich vorgeführt, 

wie man mit unseren Trails nicht umgehen sollte.


----------



## Mitglied (19. November 2010)

Das sind Strecken, keine Trails; und mit denen sollte man genau so umgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrik_87 (21. November 2010)

ich versteh das problem grad nicht


----------



## <NoFear> (21. November 2010)

er meinte wohl eine dieser Szenen:


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. November 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Das sind Strecken, keine Trails; und mit denen sollte man genau so umgehen.




Klar, Strecken die an einem Gipfelkreuz starten und mit Wanderwegweisern ausgeschildert sind


----------



## Patrik_87 (22. November 2010)

Warum müssen den leute immer was finden um zu mäckern.... es ist ein schönes video und dass sollte man genießen.


----------



## Mitglied (22. November 2010)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Klar, Strecken die an einem Gipfelkreuz starten und mit Wanderwegweisern ausgeschildert sind


Pssst!


----------



## netsrac (22. November 2010)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik in Perfektion???
> 
> Im Video sehe ich hauptsächlich vorgeführt,
> 
> wie man mit unseren Trails nicht umgehen sollte.



 vollste Zustimmung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (22. November 2010)

Ich find kontrolliertes Flowen (sorry für den Anglizismus) auch besser als brutale Wettkampfschredderei. Und das viele Steingespritze ist wirklich schon etwas zu viel des Guten.

@Patrik_87: So wie ich das verstanden habe, sind die Macher auf Anregungen aus und nicht nur auf Schulterklopferei.


----------



## pommes5 (5. Dezember 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/170360


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (5. Dezember 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10643579"]Lifttrasse gerockt... on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## <NoFear> (5. Dezember 2010)

pommes5 schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/v/170360



seh die perfektion nicht


----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2011)

Matt Gilman ist blind, hier seine Story:

*Artikel: Inspiration: Matt Gilman und Bobby McMullen fahren blind*


----------



## jojo2 (7. Januar 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Matt Gilman ist blind



oh verdammt!

klasse


----------



## Marc B (22. Januar 2011)

haha


----------



## Marc B (24. Januar 2011)

Eine Inspiration für die älteren Semester: Der 70-jährige Einrad-Spezialist George Peck lernt auch auf dem Bike dazu!






Wie seht ihr euch als 70-jährige Biker - Trekking-Rad oder Trial-Action?


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2011)

Auch eine Art von Perfektion


----------



## Anselm_X (16. März 2011)

Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (16. März 2011)

Schön!

Woran liegt das, wenn das Vorderrad zu stark einlenkt und man mit 90° eingeschlagenen Vorderrad sich überschlägt (ähnlich wie im Video 00:58).
Kann das am Lenkwinkel liegen?
Bei meinem Downhiller mit Doppelbrückengabel passiert mir das nie.


----------



## alli333i (16. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auch eine Art von Perfektion




lol wer hat denn diese piste zugelassen??


----------



## jojo2 (16. März 2011)

juchhuuu 
danke marcb


----------



## Lennart (16. März 2011)

Mal ernsthaft, warum zerlegt es da die Fahrer reihenweise?

Erinnert mich daran:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube        - Downhill 90 er Jahre[/nomedia]

Nur dass die Zahnstocher-Lenker hatten, keine vernünftigen Bremsen und wie Triathleten auf den Bikes hängen... Aber bei dem Video von Marc


----------



## LeonF (16. März 2011)

Sausteil, Saurutschig, Sauschlammig, wahrscheinlich iwie auch Steine unterm Schlamm, hängende Kurve, hohe XC-sattelstellung und XC-Reifen... was will man mehr?


----------



## boulderro (16. März 2011)

Vielleicht sind die auch schon Tage im Sattel ohne Wasser und Brot - für mich die einzige Erklärung.


----------



## Marc B (17. März 2011)

Ein Klassiker, der mich damals enorm inspiriert hat: JIB von Thor Wixom


----------



## baralf (17. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auch eine Art von Perfektion


 
Super Video 
Jedenfalls wußten die Zuschauer wo sie stehen mußten.


----------



## Elisio (18. März 2011)

Hier mal was von Martyn Ashton... auf nem Carbon-Rennrad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (18. März 2011)

Elisio schrieb:


> Hier mal was von Martyn Ashton... auf nem Carbon-Rennrad
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU




     

Kraaaass!!!!


----------



## jan_hl (20. März 2011)

Mir ist immer noch völlig unbegreiflich wie sowas ohne Bremse geht...


----------



## Marc B (20. März 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Mir ist immer noch völlig unbegreiflich wie sowas ohne Bremse geht...



Ich frage mich, warum man brakeless trial fährt - wg. dem Gewicht oder wieso? Macaskill nutzt seine Bremsen für stylische Moves, das finde ich klasse


----------



## LeonF (20. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum man brakeless trial fährt - wg. dem Gewicht oder wieso? Macaskill nutzt seine Bremsen für stylische Moves, das finde ich klasse



Damit man solche Videos machen kann


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2011)

Der Typ geht auf einem 29er ab


----------



## Marc B (25. März 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21461007"]McCaul x 2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (25. März 2011)

Die Steigerung der Tricks und Styles in diesem Video ist beachtlich 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21451263"]Alexander Teschner Goodbye Dresden Edit 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (26. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum man brakeless trial fährt - wg. dem Gewicht oder wieso? Macaskill nutzt seine Bremsen für stylische Moves, das finde ich klasse



Bremse nutzen find ich auch super  Breakless dagegen macht das ganze Trail-Zeux wahrscheinlich einfach ein Bisschen einfacher; damit's halt für'n Anfänger nicht so ne Herausforderung ist. In so einem älteren Video (siehe unten) fährt Chris Akrigg ja auch noch Breakless. Da war er halt auch noch Anfänger. Inzwischen beherrscht er die Bremsbedienung aber auch ganz passabel. Zwar ist das Bike jetzt um einiges schwerer, aber man kann eben nicht alles haben, nicht wahr. 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/51475/

Milki


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20830044"]Tom Dugan: Full of Hot Air on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## alli333i (29. März 2011)

geil so gut hat mir das noch keiner erklärt


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2011)




----------



## Lemming (29. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum man brakeless trial fährt - wg. dem Gewicht oder wieso? Macaskill nutzt seine Bremsen für stylische Moves, das finde ich klasse



Weil er es kann...


----------



## Airhaenz (31. März 2011)

pratt schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Woran liegt das, wenn das Vorderrad zu stark einlenkt und man mit 90° eingeschlagenen Vorderrad sich überschlägt (ähnlich wie im Video 00:58).
> Kann das am Lenkwinkel liegen?
> Bei meinem Downhiller mit Doppelbrückengabel passiert mir das nie.



Yepp, liegt am steilen Lenkwinkel.


----------



## <NoFear> (31. März 2011)




----------



## shmee (31. März 2011)

Leider ziemlich schlechte Qualität und grottig geschnitten, aber immer noch krass, Kickflip mit dem BMX.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PguO7f7czJQ"]YouTube        - Kickflip BMX'em[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (27. April 2011)

How-To TableTop:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (8. Mai 2011)

Wie gefällt euch dieses Anleitungsvideo aus den USA? 






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## NoJan (8. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wie gefällt euch dieses Anleitungsvideo aus den USA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der erste Part hat mir sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Marc B (12. Mai 2011)




----------



## sap (12. Mai 2011)

wie zur Hölle kommt man auf sowas?   
nice..


----------



## Marc B (14. Mai 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23696160"]-on board- by Amir Kabbani on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ole88 (16. Mai 2011)

schade das soviel dowhnhill und dirtbike videos dabei sind, hardtail mäßiger anteil is in dem forum ja eh sehr gering. gut gemacht sind einige videos trotzdem


----------



## hardyfreak (16. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVxAUuF-VL0&feature=feedu"]YouTube        - MARK WEBB ~ SUMMER 2011 BIKE CHECK[/nomedia]
Wieso fährt mark jetz brakeless??


----------



## FoXMorayn (16. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wie gefällt euch dieses Anleitungsvideo aus den USA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wie wärs, wenn sich mal die mikadostäbchen und ungezogenen hunde von den wegen verziehen? was ist wohl gefährlicher, nen haufen tauber omas mit spitzen stöcken in der hand, die eine 3er kette über den kompletten weg bilden? 
unangeleinte hunde, die es ja so interesannt finden vor ein fahrrad zu springen? ohne maulkorb?!
pferde, große scheue fluchttiere, die von kleinen zierlichen mädchen beritten werden... natürlich haben die die volle kontrolle.

ich habe mir eine klingel angeschafft! ja, ich kann es selbst kaum glauben. noch viel schlimmer ist aber, dass es als tiefste beleidigung agesehen wird, wenn man klingelt!

habe es gestern noch in aller freunde erlebt. stöckchenläufer auf den unmöglichsten radwegen. wo mit dem rad schon fast kein durchkommen ist, müssen diese sportlichen hochleistungsmaschienen sich langsam mit gefuchtel einen weg bahnen.

die leute im wald sollen mal froh sein, wenn wir radfahrer tonnenweise geld in bremsen und grip investieren und nicht meckern, als ob ihnen der wald gehören würde.

wo sind die fluglätter für omas und hausfrauen, die denen mal ein paar regeln vorschlagen?!


----------



## radjey (17. Mai 2011)

sehr unterschätze Fahrtechnik, die nur von wenigen richtig gut beherrscht wird
also erst Pumptrack dann Pumptrail 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23808269"]Pumping the Trail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (18. Mai 2011)

passend zum Thema pumpen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-xVnddnX10&feature=related"]YouTube        - leelikesbikes.com - Brendan Fairclough sessions the 2010 Sea Otter pro pump track[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2011)

Was ist besser - die Fahrtechnik oder die Tanztechnik? 

[zapiks]46162[/zapiks]


----------



## <NoFear> (24. Mai 2011)

das ist eines der geilsten bikevideos


----------



## ole88 (24. Mai 2011)

die tanztechnick ganz klar^^
hammer geiler clip


----------



## alli333i (25. Mai 2011)

sorry dass ich frage:

was sind das für bikes bei etwa 12min? bmx mit federgabel? fährt man sowas für 4X? habe mich nie sonderlich genau mit 4X beschäftigt.


----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2011)

Wer stürzt am perfektesten?

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23684494"]661 Gravity Enduro at Ae Forest - Corner Carnage on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2011)

Danny MacAskill unterwegs in Kapstadt: 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24260960"]Danny MacAskill Plays Capetown (complete video) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (26. Mai 2011)




----------



## jojo2 (26. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wer stürzt am perfektesten?
> 
> 661 Gravity Enduro at Ae Forest - Corner Carnage on Vimeo



ach marc b
die frage ist unangemessen suggestiv.
ich fand die alle sehr sehr gut unterwegs

(kricht man richtig lust auch mal wieder fahrtechniktraining zu machen)


----------



## Marc B (28. Mai 2011)

Ich kann es nicht lassen 
















P.S.: Das wäre doch was für Andreu Lacondeguy auf 26-Zoll


----------



## jojo2 (28. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht lassen



dann is ja gut

triple!
hamma


----------



## Marc B (28. Mai 2011)

Mit Helmcamera:


----------



## ole88 (28. Mai 2011)

das is keine fahrtechnick das is scho akrobatik


----------



## RetroRider (29. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wer stürzt am perfektesten?
> 
> 661 Gravity Enduro at Ae Forest - Corner Carnage on Vimeo



Das erinnert mich an mein Matschreifen-Fazit: Mit Schwalbe-Reifen weiß man wenigstens vorher, daß sich Hüftpolster lohnen.


----------



## Marc B (29. Mai 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22698426"]ACTION HEROES - FULL MOVIE on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (29. Mai 2011)

danke für den hinweis
hatte ich noch gar nicht nachgeguckt

aber echt ey,
der tobi wrobel
der fährt ja echt klasse
(ich mein nicht nur seinen double backflip. 
der fährt so richtig smooth und sauzügig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medulla (31. Mai 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16899323"]FRAMED-Andi Wittmann Rider profile on Vimeo[/ame]

hallo.
ich les hier quasi nur. gestern bin ich auf diesen thread gestoßen und grad sah ich dieses video, welches ich doch verbreiten muss. äußerst gut.


----------



## jojo2 (2. Juni 2011)

und (sorry) welches?

was machst du übrhaupt hier?
nicht auf den dirtmasters??


----------



## Marc B (3. Juni 2011)

Chris Akriggs neues Video ist online: [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/24606775"]Not If, But When on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Anselm_X (3. Juni 2011)

Spektakulärer Sturz - gut dass Chris verhältnismäßig "wenig" passiert ist!


----------



## Marc B (7. Juni 2011)




----------



## Marc B (9. Juni 2011)

Schöne Linienwahl in Winterberg!


----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2011)

Die Fahrkünste eines Trialers machen sich auch im heimischen Wald auf einem Freeride-Hardtail gut ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (15. Juni 2011)

da hast du was feines rausgesucht


----------



## Nordlicht95 (15. Juni 2011)

weiss jemand wie der song im hintergrund heisst???
der lässt so schön den schreibtisch wackeln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25194612"]peoplegrapher. SCOTT ON AIR 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (21. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24719308"]Mexico in May on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (21. Juni 2011)




----------



## Rüssel__ (21. Juni 2011)

Ganz ganz großes Kino die zwei und auch richtig schön gefilmt...

Da könnt man ewig zuschauen

Rüssel


----------



## Marc B (23. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24990483"]Out of Time on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (5. Juli 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25827704"]DH on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (6. Juli 2011)

"...the pressure is even good..."

wo se recht hat, da hat se recht 

und hat ihr ja auch wirklich geholfen,
besser als sonst die flasche dopelherz am tag.
war wirklich richtig locker nach den abfahrten.


----------



## Marc B (8. Juli 2011)

Ganz schön heftig mit Sattel oben und Leichtbaukiste unter dem Po...

[f]dj0xMDE2NjUwJmM9MTAwNjk2NQ[/f]


----------



## bernd e (9. Juli 2011)

Respekt vor den Jungs und Mädels, vor allem was die bei den Stürzen auf den Felsen einstecken dürfen.


----------



## Toolkid (9. Juli 2011)

Reporter macht beim Cirque Eloize Bekanntschaft mit einem Trialfahrer

http://www.wimp.com/cirqueeloize/


----------



## jan_hl (11. Juli 2011)

Einfach nur sehr krass:






Er hat _keine_ Bremse am Rad!

Alleine die Aktion bei 1:23...


----------



## Lennart (11. Juli 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Er hat _keine_ Bremse am Rad!


Kommt vor bei brakeless action. 

Mich wundert bei Trial-Fahrern, dass viele nicht mal Knieschoner tragen. Tut schon fast beim Hingucken weh.


----------



## Marc B (12. Juli 2011)




----------



## Marc B (13. Juli 2011)

[zapiks]52922[/zapiks]


----------



## Nordlicht95 (13. Juli 2011)

heftig heftig.....


----------



## Buyman (13. Juli 2011)

Alter Kreisverwalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratowski (14. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> [zapiks]52922[/zapiks]



Nicht unbedingt eine Strecke für unentschlossene. 

Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Symion (14. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja total krank ^^. Versteh zwar net was er sagt, aber ich stell mir das so vor. Schneller, schneller ...... *flieg* .... huuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ....... kranker Scheiß.
Nochmal, nochmal, nochmal!!!!


----------



## Marc B (14. Juli 2011)

Chatel, Frankreich


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. Juli 2011)

@ Marc

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du die ganzen Filmchen her hast aber weiter so

Was ich mir grad deine "Videos" anschaue und immer wieder und immer wieder meine Frau hält mich schon für

Das letzte ist auch mal wieder was ganz feines

Rüssel


----------



## Marc B (14. Juli 2011)

Wo habe ich die her - die werden mir in den sozialen Netzwerken stets frisch serviert, da muss ich gar nicht suchen


----------



## Rüssel__ (15. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wo habe ich die her - die werden mir in den sozialen Netzwerken stets frisch serviert, da muss ich gar nicht suchen



Aha...gegen die sträub ich mich immer noch.....

Rüssel


----------



## Marc B (15. Juli 2011)

Ich nicht  

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26466373"]Home Speed Home on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (19. Juli 2011)

[f]dj0xMDE2ODQ5JmM9MTAwMDAwNg[/f]


----------



## PiR4Te (19. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich nicht
> 
> Home Speed Home on Vimeo



Geiles Video

Die Fahrtechnik beim 4X ist immer wieder hammer... wenig Federweg der Fehler verzeiht, große Sprünge und Fahrtechnik pur... da kann sich so mancher Downhiller ne Scheibe abschneiden 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (19. Juli 2011)

Hart am Gas der Junge, gefällt!


----------



## Marc B (20. Juli 2011)




----------



## nahetalmoves (20. Juli 2011)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?


----------



## BejayMTB (20. Juli 2011)

Pft, sind ja angeleint die Pussies.....

Äh, wie krank, würde ich auch gern können.


----------



## Marc B (20. Juli 2011)

Chapeau  ?


----------



## Marc B (20. Juli 2011)

Ein XC-Racer mit ziemlich guten Skills spielt in der Stadt:

[f]dj0xMDE2ODg4JmM9MTAwMDAwNg[/f]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (20. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


>



Naja, klassischer Fall von "Produktion von Aufmerksamkeit". Aber irgendwie hab' ich jetzt Bock auf'n Red Bull...


----------



## Marc B (25. Juli 2011)

Der Wahnsinn geht weiter auf Basis von Fahrtechnik-Skills, die schon unmenschlich sind...


----------



## Marc B (31. Juli 2011)

Balance-Training mit Entertainment-Faktor:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27121152"]Crankworx Colorado 2011 Intergalactic Pond Crossing Championship 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (31. Juli 2011)

Warum man ohne Kette fährt, bleibt mir ein Rätsel, aber der Typ hat es drauf 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27067695"]Florent Soulas Chainless on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## LeonF (31. Juli 2011)

Der fährt chainless, weil ers kann...


----------



## Cruise (1. August 2011)

Der fährt net nur ohne Kette, der fährt auch ohne Bremse


----------



## MrJerwain (1. August 2011)

http://www.zapiks.fr/chris-akrigg-a-hill-in-spain.html

Wundert mich, dass es noch nicht gepostet wurde, aber eventuell hab ichs auch übersehen. Falls dem so sein sollte, dann ignoriert meinen Post 

http://www.zapiks.fr/brendan-howey-shredding.html

Der fährt auch hart am Gas!


----------



## LeonF (1. August 2011)

MrJerwain schrieb:


> http://www.zapiks.fr/brendan-howey-shredding.html
> 
> Der fährt auch hart am Gas!



Also theoretisch würde man ja sagen, der hat keine wirklich perfekte und saubere Fahrtechnik   (knie fast ständig stark gebeugt, Schwerpunkt weit hinten, kurvenäußeres Pedal selten unten... ) , aber es sieht einfach ziemlich stylish aus...


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. August 2011)

Also das von Chris akrigg ist ja auch ganz großes Kino, sowas kann man immer wieder und wieder und.....anschauen.

Wahnsinn wie spielerisch das aussieht

Rüssel


----------



## chem (1. August 2011)

wisst ihr was der Chris da für ein Bike fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grinse_Kuchen (1. August 2011)

Hier dann auch mal was von mir, falls es schonmal kam, einfach ignorieren 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVarDBb199M"]âªCedric Graciaâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## nailz (1. August 2011)

chem schrieb:


> wisst ihr was der Chris da für ein Bike fährt?



Akrigg wird von Mongoose gesponsort. Schau mal in deren Katalog!


----------



## coll (2. August 2011)

moinsen


----------



## Stratowski (2. August 2011)

PrÃ¤zision in Fahrtechnik 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7arUqfI5i14&NR=1"]âªThis is Broken ?? (BMX)â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Astgabel (3. August 2011)

Stratowski schrieb:


> PrÃ¤zision in Fahrtechnik
> 
> âªThis is Broken ?? (BMX)â¬â      - YouTube


----------



## Marc B (3. August 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27206343"]Kirk McDowall - Dust, Roots and Loam on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (3. August 2011)




----------



## Marc B (3. August 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26175170"]Three Days With Aggy on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MrJerwain (4. August 2011)

http://www.zapiks.fr/awesome-day-in-the-life-amir.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratowski (4. August 2011)

Fahrtechnik in Perfektion ergänzt durch optimale Klamotten- und Bikewahl:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/208008/


----------



## Braunbaer (5. August 2011)




----------



## MrJerwain (5. August 2011)

Er ist und bleibt einfach der King of Whip!


----------



## Grinse_Kuchen (5. August 2011)

So ein scheiß kann auch nur nem Fullyfahrer einfallen 
So wie der des Hinterrad verzieht an den meisten Stellen läge er längst mit nem HT, das ist doch keine Fahrtechnik mehr...


----------



## LeonF (7. August 2011)

Grinse_Kuchen schrieb:


> So wie der des Hinterrad verzieht an den meisten Stellen läge er längst mit nem HT, das ist doch keine Fahrtechnik mehr...



Sowas in die Richtung hab ich mir auch gedacht 
Aber cool schauts aus


----------



## knut1105 (14. August 2011)

immer wieder schön ;-) 

negativ technik....

http://www.zapiks.com/carnage-de-crosseux-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (15. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/GustavRoenick666?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/NoXy0r2LCok
Auch fahrtechnik in Perfection  Spaß


----------



## LeonF (16. August 2011)

Ist das dein Video?


----------



## ole88 (16. August 2011)

gib dem kind n spielzeugbike in die hand un n bissi hiphop un scoh wirds lustig äähh traurig


----------



## hardyfreak (16. August 2011)

ole solche leute wie dich kann ich vllt. leiden, nix von sich selber zeigen aber rumflamen. Die beleidigung kind ist niveaulos und überheblich


----------



## Der Toni (16. August 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> gib dem kind n spielzeugbike in die hand un n bissi hiphop un scoh wirds lustig äähh traurig



ach komm, du bist doch nur neidisch.


----------



## hardyfreak (16. August 2011)

Ich stimme toni voll zu


----------



## ole88 (16. August 2011)

na klar bin ich neidisch aber sowas von, ich zeig nix von mir selbst weil ichs nich nötig habe mein biken der welt zu zeigen un oh wie toll bin ich schaut mich an^^


----------



## Der Toni (16. August 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> na klar bin ich neidisch aber sowas von, ich zeig nix von mir selbst weil ichs nich nötig habe mein biken der welt zu zeigen un oh wie toll bin ich schaut mich an^^



...aber du musst mit deinen Kommentaren der Welt zeigen, wie toll du bist...


----------



## radjey (16. August 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> na klar bin ich neidisch aber sowas von, ich zeig  nix von mir selbst weil ichs nich nötig habe mein biken der welt zu  zeigen un oh wie toll bin ich schaut mich an^^





Der Toni schrieb:


> ...aber du musst mit deinen Kommentaren der Welt zeigen, wie toll du bist...



der Typ hier muss auch immer allen zeigen wie toll der is
kennt den eigtl. wer


----------



## ole88 (16. August 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ...aber du musst mit deinen Kommentaren der Welt zeigen, wie toll du bist...



nö ich kritisiere und wenn kritik hier nicht erwünscht ist dann oh verzeihung das ich n video mit sch.. hiphop mugge und gaaanz tollen moves kritisiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (16. August 2011)

Ich finde es Okay, Videos von sich zu zeigen. Sogar sehr schön, aber nicht in den Thread *"AW: Der Video-Thread: Fahrtechnik in Perfektion"*! Das ist doch ein wenig überheblich, sollte so wie im Pornicious Bilder Thread sein, da sollten auch keine eigenen Bikes geposted werden.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. August 2011)

hört auf euch anzuzicken.... und kommt wieder auf'n boden !!!

vllt.. bringt euch das zur vernunft:


----------



## ole88 (16. August 2011)

sieht nach ochsenkopf aus und kenn ich


----------



## hardyfreak (16. August 2011)

@ chem: deswegen hab ich auch "spaß" dahinter geschrieben, da das video/ das rad gefahre da wirklich nicht gut war 
@ole88, wenn du kritisierst, dann bitte in einem anderen ton!


----------



## ole88 (16. August 2011)

der ton macht die musik? nö sorry mit blümchen kritisier ich nicht


----------



## hardyfreak (16. August 2011)

Ich sag da jetzt nichtsmehr dazu.


----------



## LeonF (16. August 2011)

Also Sorry, aber das Video ist in diesem Thread echt fehl am Platz... (auch mit "Scherz" dahinter  ) 
Und wenn man sich traut, sowas hier zu posten, dann muss man sich Kritik gefallen lassen. (und zu dem Ton: Du kennst doch das Forum  Nicht alles persönlich nehmen)
so und jetz können wir das wohl echt lassen


----------



## hardyfreak (16. August 2011)

Wenn das forum den ton kennt, wieso wird es dann auch gleich so ernst genommen, wenn man aus spaß ein video das nicht auf perfection basiert, reinstellt?! :roll:
Aber jetzt ist es wirklich gut.


----------



## onkel2306 (19. August 2011)

Um hier mal wieder was anderes zum THema zu machen ...

Mit wieviel Federweg ist der den in dem letrzten Video unterwegs und was wiegt denn so nen Rad? 

Sieht ja schon verdammt easy aus wie der da da macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (19. August 2011)

des iss enn liteville 301 im "leichtaufbau" dt swiss EX 1750 felgen, and so on


----------



## PiR4Te (19. August 2011)

Da ist die Gabel zwar noch weiß, aber ich denke er wird vorne 140-150mm an seiner 32er Fox haben und hinten 120-150 am Liteville-Rahmen

Son Trail macht man ja eher mit nem leichteren Bike und nicht ganz so viel Federweg. das ist einfach Trail-Kunst > fahrtechnik




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/852535
 
Gruss


----------



## <NoFear> (19. August 2011)

ja würd ich auch sagen bzw. hätt auch drauf getippt 

das macht richtig spaß zuzusehen!! 

sehr eindrucksvolle Szene bei 2:26

also jungs ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN ...!


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. August 2011)

Servus... ich weiß zwar nicht ob das Fahrtechnik in Perfektion ist, aber hier mal die beiden Urlaubsvideos aus den letzten zwei Jahren 

>> sry passt nicht, falscher thread<<


----------



## oBATMANo (20. August 2011)

das gehört aber nicht wirklich hier her
hat sicher Spaß und Arbeit gemacht,
aber gemessen am Titel nicht so passend


----------



## FelixFace (28. August 2011)

Naja dann zeigt mir doch mal einen Thread wo man normale Videos posten kann, ich find nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (30. August 2011)

FelixFace schrieb:


> Naja dann zeigt mir doch mal einen Thread wo man normale Videos posten kann, ich find nix!



Die stellt man in seinen Videobereich und man schaut tägl. nach was es neues gibt. 
Wenn es von Interesse ist ==> anschauen.


----------



## Marc B (30. August 2011)

Guido Tschugg zeigt wie man Tables springt:

*http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Fah...er-den-Table/618882221357c1c9960e7cd9d758437c*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## la bourde (4. September 2011)

nailz schrieb:


> Akrigg wird von Mongoose gesponsort. Schau mal in deren Katalog!


Mongoose hat nee ein street trial Rahmen gehabt ...

Akrigg fährt den alle letzte neue 29er  ... ach ne.
In street trial fährt er ein Megamo Stock von ... 2001.
Ja, das Ding ist 10 Jahre alt.

Das gleiche, nur mit anderer Farbe (schwarz, grün, neon-orange, blau, ...)

Er hatte ein Prototyp von einem Charges street/trial aus Titan, aber irgendwie fährt er wieder mit dem Megamo.

Es zeigt wieder wie es wichtig ist die ganz neue revolutionäre Bikes zu kaufen.

Noch ein paar Videos:
Ryan Leech
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjVl6PLPM2c"]Ryan Leech Slow Motion      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClyeVo2xM8Y"]Ryan Leech on Life Balance and Riding      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Danny Hart:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mavQYlzR8DA&feature=player_embedded"]Danny hart WC#7 Val Di Sole      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Rowan Johns (so wenig berühmt ... fährt aber so smooth)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZXptYNtmKs"]CS - Rowan Johns - Ashtonbikes/Diamondback      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pToyAVyUxlA&feature=player_embedded"]POC Bike Excursion with Danny Macaskill, Daniel Dehrs and Martin SÃ¶derstrÃ¶m      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16301533"]Trevor Bodogh in Marseille - Training with Gilles Coustellier on Vimeo[/ame]

Der Typ ist unglaublich gut ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S9fED_SLeA&feature=player_embedded"]Too Raging To Cheers (Brakeless Mod Trials)      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Brakeless bitte !

Für die, die nicht verstehen, warum man trial brakeless fährt, kenne ich die Antworte (seit ich gezwungen war: keine hintere Bremse mehr auf de Trial Bike, dann habe ich die vordere auch demontiert).
Es ist wie fully oder hardtail fahren. Mit Fully habe ich Spass, weil ich voll gas herumballern kann.
Mit dem hardtail, ich habe auch so viel Spaß, aber ein anderer: Ich muss besser meine Linie wählen usw.
Brakeless trial bedeutet, dass man die Hindernisse anders fahren muss: andere Linie, oder sogar andere Tricks. Es ist außerdem super flowig, nicht wie das normale Trial. Es hat echt viel Spaß gemacht.
Ich fahre wieder mit Bremse, weil ich nicht so gut bin, und ich viel nicht so viel Risiko nehmen.
Aber vlt. baue ich mich ein anderes Street/trial brakeless irgendwann.


----------



## jojo2 (5. September 2011)

FelixFace schrieb:


> Naja dann zeigt mir doch mal einen Thread wo man normale Videos posten kann, ich find nix!



"normale videos" 
meinst du "normale bikevideos"?
dann z.b. hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344150


----------



## LeonF (5. September 2011)

ICh  würd ja echt gern den WM-Run von Danny Hart posten.  Hab aber keinen Link. HAt da jemand was parat?


----------



## mueslimann (5. September 2011)

wurde schon von jemandem hier im Videobereich getan. Siehe hier
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16117/h


----------



## landybehr (5. September 2011)

wie kann man sowas fahren, ohne daß man eingekleidet ist wie ein Spieler vom AmericanFootball ??? 
Oder, wie mit der Höhenangst bei Indianern gibt es auf Genebene Leute ohne Angst.


----------



## Elisio (6. September 2011)

der run von danny hart war einfach nur ultra krass

aber der kommentar ist auch einfach zu geil!


----------



## shmee (10. September 2011)

Mittlerweile auch auf Pinkbike in HD, einfach nur beeindruckend. Wie der im unteren Teil die engen Switchbacks fährt, traumhaft. 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/World-Championships-2011-Danny-Harts-Winning-Run.html


----------



## LeonF (10. September 2011)

Ich könnts immer wieder anschauen 
Das Endstück in Val di Sole ist aber auch richtig geil anzuschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (14. September 2011)

Andreus Supermen sind perfekt 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/29007999"]I LOVE MY JOB 02 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29374956"]InFocus Whistler 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (21. September 2011)

klasse ding ne?
(ist aber bereits auch im ibc-tv)


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2011)

Ich bette am liebsten Vimeo-Clips ein, geht am einfachsten


----------



## Marc B (23. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25429392"]The Gap Promo on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (24. September 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich bette am liebsten Vimeo-Clips ein, geht am einfachsten



ich auch.
auch mit augenzwinkern
(außerdem gibt´s da viele viele gute filme)


wenn jemand weiß, wie ich auf meiner profilseite andere 
viedos einbetten kann dann her mit dem wissen
bitte


----------



## shmee (27. September 2011)

Weiß nicht, obs das hier schon mal gab, irgendwie auch Fahrtechnik in Perfektion, nur ne ganz andere Technik und vor allem mal ein echt geiles Bike:
http://www.break.com/index/cool-freestyle-tricks-on-lame-bike


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27724619"]Dani & Tino riding Saalbach, Hinterglemm & Leogang on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2011)

Ab Min. 2:50 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/12681989"]Cycling - Part 1 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw360 (1. Oktober 2011)

Zieht euch das reinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 
_*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShbC5yVqOdI"]Danny Macaskill - Industrial Revolutions      - YouTube[/nomedia]*_ 

Cool oder ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
​


----------



## Billybob (1. Oktober 2011)

mit kopf auf die tastatur gefallen wie???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

is trotzdem gut


----------



## jojo2 (1. Oktober 2011)

mw360 schrieb:


> Zieht euch das rein



ja stimmt 
schönes ding
aber wenn du dich über die fehlende begeisterung etwas wunderst:
das filmchen ist schon etwas älter (na ja, was im netz  halt "älter" bedeutet)

ein kommentar zu dem video, der mir saugut gefiel :

"danny macaskill:
der einzige, der alleine einen train fährt"


----------



## SchlunzZz (3. Oktober 2011)

http://pinkbike.com/video/219967

http://pinkbike.com/video/220693

 Gefällt mir 



ole88 schrieb:


> ja mir auch vor allem das die seiten nicht gehen^^




schwund ist immer und überall 

jetzt sollt es jedoch funzen


----------



## ole88 (3. Oktober 2011)

ja mir auch vor allem das die seiten nicht gehen^^


----------



## Marc B (4. Oktober 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28492523"]Coastal Crew Go All Mountain on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Oktober 2011)




----------



## LeonF (6. Oktober 2011)

Warum fällt mir zu dem Video gleich : "Das Gleiche in grün" ein? 
Nein ist schon cool. 
Aber ich finde die Videos von Danny MacAskill irgendwie ein bisschen stimmungsvoller und stylischer...


----------



## ole88 (6. Oktober 2011)

warum immer scheiss ****ing dirt oder bmx wenn intressiert der **** mit den kunsträdern etz zeigt ma geile downhill action oder lassts bleiben, wenn ihr kunstrad zeigen wollt dann sucht euchn treahd für das ka fahrtechnick in perfektion sondern rosatütü mit ballerina un lautem leerlauf


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (7. Oktober 2011)

Muss man das Geschreibsel verstehen? 
Liest sich irgendwie als sei es auf der DH-Strecke in Bad Wildbad geschrieben worden, und zwar während der Fahrt auf nem ungefederten Rad


----------



## <NoFear> (7. Oktober 2011)

jung'chen... musst ja ned hinschauen 

und bitt'schön mäßige deine ausdrucksweise, danke!


----------



## ole88 (8. Oktober 2011)

ja musst du, nö ka lust bei immer gleicher kunststückfilmchen wirds langweilig


----------



## Wassertrinker (9. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es hier ja auch Leute die Kunststückchen auf Trialrädern besser finden als mit über 200mm Federweg eine Holperliste runter zu rasen... ist nämlich i-wie auch immer das gleiche.


----------



## Marc B (9. Oktober 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30217494"]Ride On! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (10. Oktober 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/28609074"]Lahnvalley Crew Playgrounds on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Outdoorjunkie (11. Oktober 2011)

3:10 - 3:30 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3nkzjACUG4&feature=related"][MTB]freeride downhill      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. Oktober 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30474548"]Jason and Josh Gibb on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## ole88 (17. Oktober 2011)

der helm vom papa hält sicher beim sturz auf dem koppe wenn er stürzt so fest wie der riemen ist.


----------



## nahetalmoves (17. Oktober 2011)

Das ist verantwortungslos gegenüber seinem Sohn...


----------



## Marc B (17. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Marc B (22. Oktober 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30910883"]Nicolai All Mountain Trial 3 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Oktober 2011)

@Last Video:

ok, jetzt bin ich total demotiviert morgen zu fahren^^.

Das nenn ich mal Beherrschung und absolute Bikeaction.


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (23. Oktober 2011)

würd auch gern so fahren können


----------



## Toolkid (26. Oktober 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/220460/


----------



## Marc B (27. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (28. Oktober 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/220460/



Der Kleine ist der absolute Wahnsinn und sowas auf einem
Moped habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen!!


----------



## Machiavelli (28. Oktober 2011)

Das Kenny Belaey Video ist schon richtig geil.


----------



## Patrik_87 (29. Oktober 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/222391/?trk=vlogo

moin moin,
hat zwar nix mit fahrtechnik zu tun aber ich finde ein guter trail ist ne feine grundlage

have fun & happy trails

Patrik


----------



## Marc B (4. November 2011)

Krasses Mädel:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/29948623"]Une Rideuse 3 Pratiques on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (5. November 2011)




----------



## Marc B (6. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (6. November 2011)

Boah ey... n Nicolai BMXTB und dicke Dinger 

kennt jemand den Fahrer/Springer?


----------



## macmaegges (6. November 2011)

Marco Hösel 6x Trial Weltmeister


----------



## PiR4Te (6. November 2011)

Ah... den kenn ich natürlich als Nicolai-Fahrer und Sachse! Danke


----------



## coll (7. November 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Krasses Mädel:
> 
> Une Rideuse 3 Pratiques on Vimeo




cooles viedeo


----------



## Marc B (10. November 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31052250"]Kenny Belaey @Monterrey Mexico on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Grinse_Kuchen (10. November 2011)

Geil


----------



## Marc B (14. November 2011)

Fakie-Manual! 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32093338"]11.11.11 Evening Edit. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2011)




----------



## chem (21. November 2011)

könnt Ihr mir sagen wie das lied heißt?


----------



## -Daniel L.- (21. November 2011)

Dark Storm, The Jezabels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chem (21. November 2011)

-Daniel L.- schrieb:


> Dark Storm, The Jezabels



Dankeschön.


----------



## Marc B (22. November 2011)




----------



## C9H13NO3 (22. November 2011)




----------



## Rüssel__ (22. November 2011)

Mich fasziniert´s immer wie´s manche bei nassen Bedingungen krachen lassen.......da hab ich die Hosen immer gestrichen voll.....

Rüssel


----------



## Marc B (24. November 2011)




----------



## radjey (24. November 2011)




----------



## Marc B (28. November 2011)

Sehenswert:

*http://www.mercedes-benz.tv/en/clip-1724/Balanced+mind,+controlled+body*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## jojo2 (29. November 2011)

marc b 
danke wieder mal für den link
hab ich gleich wieder verlinkt

(mercedesvideos habe ich bislnag immer gemieden.
die verteilen immer diesen aalglatten hydroformed lifestyle.
so wie diese phrasen mit dem balanced mind in a balanced body.
die sind zwar echt kappes, aber schön anzuschauen.
ich weiß, ich weiß: schon die alten römer sagten: mens sana...)


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2011)

Wieder mal was schnelles bergab 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/32987041"]Christopher Gallagher 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (3. Dezember 2011)

**** Yeah, Justice!
Unfassbar, was man mit Musik aus einer Whip-Compilation machen kann.


----------



## Marc B (3. Dezember 2011)

Krass mit den Bikes und dem Puls!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30865697"]DER FILM on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (4. Dezember 2011)

und gut in szene gesetzt!


----------



## Tobi555 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hier sieht man es mal wieder ==> fehlender Federweg kann durch Technik ersetzt werden 
Comeback der Rücktrittbremse 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/229205/


----------



## bioniconic (7. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ahnung ob's schon mal da war, aber ich find's genial!

*Lily Shreds trailside.*


http://www.pinkbike.com/video/227689


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2011)

Mut in Perfektion 

EDIT: (_Video wurde leider gelöscht_)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (8. Dezember 2011)

Das ist echt ein cooler Hund!!


----------



## Cube99 (8. Dezember 2011)

sorry this video does not exist??? 
gibt es das wo anders auch??


----------



## radjey (8. Dezember 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> sorry this video does not exist???
> gibt es das wo anders auch??


überleg doch mal warum das video nicht mehr existiert
k.a. warum marc gerippte vids posted...


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2011)

Das Video habe ich heute per Twitter von dem britischen Bike-Magazin Mountainbiking UK serviert bekommen, es war auch schon zwei Jahre online. Naja, jetzt wurde es gelöscht und ich habe die Admins darum gebeten mein Posting zu löschen.


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2011)

Crazy Tricks in Perfektion, auch mit sehr viel Mut 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33360570"]Bienve&PeopleGrapher(NineKnights&FadeAwaySession) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (11. Dezember 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33423644"]GETbreakfast on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2011)

bioniconic schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob's schon mal da war, aber ich find's genial!
> 
> *Lily Shreds trailside.*
> 
> ...



 So einen ganbs letztens bei uns hier auch mit seinem Herrchen..., ich hätte da immer ein ungutes Gefühl aber jeder wie er meint.

Viel interessanter find ich: Wo ist die nette Strecke? Weiss das jemand?


----------



## peh (16. Dezember 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Viel interessanter find ich: Wo ist die nette Strecke? Weiss das jemand?


 Hier irgendwo?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Dezember 2011)

ja, nach den Bildern zu urteilen kommt das hin. Schaff ich am Wochenende aber leider nicht vorbei zu fahren...


----------



## Marc B (21. Dezember 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33989296"]Dominik Raab - Vienna 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (22. Dezember 2011)

Da hat sich aber jemand die Macaskill Videos ganz genau angesehen.
Nice!


----------



## Marc B (22. Dezember 2011)

Naja, die Tricks kann er ja nicht erst seit gestern 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/19256450"]Dominik Raab Autum edit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Dezember 2011)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Da hat sich aber jemand die Macaskill Videos ganz genau angesehen.
> Nice!


 
Das hab ich auch, aber irgendwie kann ichs trotzdem nicht nachmachen...


----------



## waterfall (23. Dezember 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxKm5ryAlys"]Homegrown_Tour_2011_Thuringia-Funpark_MÃ¼hlhausen.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (26. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Cube99 (26. Dezember 2011)

boahh!!! respekt! möchte auch so fahren können...


----------



## <NoFear> (27. Dezember 2011)

da macht das Zusehen sehr viel Spaß


----------



## Marc B (4. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27519709"]4 Seasons of Trials on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (5. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34553426"]Martin Direske â Inspired Skye [inspired-bike-store.de] on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Januar 2012)




----------



## DerBergschreck (6. Januar 2012)

radjey schrieb:


>



Das mit den Klunckern ist sooooo lustig, der Spass der Leute kommt gut rüber Schade, dass hier in der Gegend keiner so fährt

Besser als das X-te Video mit ach so coolen Typen mit übertechnisierten DH Maschinen


----------



## jojo2 (6. Januar 2012)

ach zum glück kann dir aber mit mehr geholfen werden

sogar hier im forum gibt´s leute, 
die ihre heimlichen lieben filmen und zeigen
(falls du das vid noch nicht kennen solltest)


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2012)

sorry
ich schon wieder
aber das konnte ich nicht für mich behalten
[ame="http://vimeo.com/34272451"]How to Barrel Roll with Ryan Nangle on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Flatbogard (8. Januar 2012)

@jojo2,
ich als Vater von zwei Kindern (20 & 15 Jahre alt ) finde es total genial, das jemand den Mut hat, ein Videos einzustellen wo auch mal was schief geht!! Hut ab dafür!!


----------



## jojo2 (8. Januar 2012)

hi flatboard
ich habe gerad glaube ich eine kleine denkblockade
(habe aber auch kinder: 4 von 16 bis 30)

was auch immer: humor ist wenn man
lacht
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (8. Januar 2012)

Flatbogard schrieb:


> @jojo2,
> ich als Vater von zwei Kindern (20 & 15 Jahre alt ) finde es total genial, das jemand den Mut hat, ein Videos einzustellen wo auch mal was schief geht!! Hut ab dafür!!



dann solltest du das thema nicht verpassen..


----------



## Karlokick (9. Januar 2012)

Kam das schon mal? 

Green River


----------



## alli333i (9. Januar 2012)

glaube nicht. ist aber echt sahne anzugcken. einfach genial!


----------



## Marc B (9. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27153260"]Felipe Polc VCA 2011 HD on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## alli333i (9. Januar 2012)

Alter!wie geil! so eine kranke strecke möchte ich auch fahren!


----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2012)

auch diese strecke hier?


----------



## Cube99 (10. Januar 2012)

sieht ziemlich holprig aus


----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2012)

bearclaw...


----------



## Marc B (14. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/2924815"]Brakeless Two / Chris Akrigg on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## PiR4Te (14. Januar 2012)

Wie gehts dem Chris eigentlich nach seinem unfall mittlerweile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Januar 2012)

Besser, er bikt wieder viel 

Hier ein anderer krasser Typ:


----------



## Cube99 (16. Januar 2012)

Der Typ ist ja mal krass!!  Solche Sachen würd ich nie machen!!


----------



## jojo2 (17. Januar 2012)

das hier ist bestimmt schon am filmfreitag gelaufen
sonst 
ist es hier richtig
[ame="http://vimeo.com/34210934"]Silvia - Dylan Sherrard Season Finale on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## rumroller (22. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjZ36eiJq2A"]Matt Miles Downhill Video [HD]      - YouTube[/nomedia]

echt sehr nice das video


----------



## Marc B (23. Januar 2012)

Chris Akriggs neues Video:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35502958"]Step by step on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## sap (23. Januar 2012)

nettes Video von Chris, aber in dem Filmchen gefällt mir sein Hund fast besser  der scheint so unterhaltsam überaktiv


----------



## Marc B (23. Januar 2012)

Klassiker!


----------



## Wassertrinker (23. Januar 2012)

Ich hab die Sendung geliebt


----------



## Marc B (23. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. Januar 2012)




----------



## Kerberos (24. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, woher das Zeug im Original kommt, aber hier wird alles von Profis ausführlich erklärt! Diverse Tricks und Techniken, mit Zeitlupen und unterstützenden Grafiken. Boah. 

mtb fundamentals 1: 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/238330/

mtb fundamentals 2: 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/238342/

mtb fundamentals 3: 
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/238350/


----------



## Kerberos (24. Januar 2012)

Aha, 6undzwanzig liest hier mit, schon ist's in facebook  ;-)


----------



## Marc B (25. Januar 2012)

@Kerberos: Meist poste ich es zuerst bei 6undZwanzig und dann gerne auch mal hier


----------



## Marc B (25. Januar 2012)




----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (29. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34626594"]Switchin' it up on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35838159"]Thrashbike Street on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2012)




----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2012)




----------



## Marc B (3. Februar 2012)

Zum Thema Freihändig fahren 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/35927275"]THE MAN WHO LIVED ON HIS BIKE on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (4. Februar 2012)

marc b
klasse!


----------



## Marc B (4. Februar 2012)




----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2012)

Zu crazy mal wieder...


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (5. Februar 2012)

Rennradrahmen. Verdammt hoher Sattel. Wie zur Hölle kommt der bitte so aufs Hinterrad?!


----------



## Marc B (8. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Februar 2012)

Wer auch immer die Mama und Papa des kleinen sind......wer wirklich der Vater ist dürfte klar sein


----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2012)




----------



## chem (14. Februar 2012)

Hut ab. Dachte erst wasn Mist, aber dann haut der ja ganz schön paar Dinger raus.


----------



## jojo2 (14. Februar 2012)

ojemene
mit dem hab ich mitgezittert


----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2012)

Nicht immer ganz perfekt, aber ziemlich mutig! (wer's im Snowbiken-Thread noch nicht gesehen hat...)


----------



## peh (14. Februar 2012)

^^Gehört das nicht in den Crash-Thread? Ohne die Fahrerleistung schmälern zu wollen, bei jedem Rodeo bleiben die Reiter länger im Sattel


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Februar 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Ohne die Fahrerleistung schmälern zu wollen, bei jedem Rodeo bleiben die Reiter länger im Sattel


Die haben die Sättel aber auch nicht so hoch gestellt.


----------



## Marc B (15. Februar 2012)

Okay, das hier passt besser 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36748808"]The Graham Agassiz Profile on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (16. Februar 2012)

Jetzt mal kurz OT: Ist früher wirklich niemand mal auf die Idee gekommen, bei solchen Abfahrten mal den Sattel zu versenken? Ich mein, die gehn ja weit hinter den Sattel und beim Landen knallen die oft auch voll drauf, da muss man doch merken, dass der Sattel im Weg ist?!


----------



## Marc B (17. Februar 2012)

Sattel muss runter, das ist klar 

[pb]242446/[/pb]


----------



## Cube99 (17. Februar 2012)

Geiles Video!! Der Trail is ja mal echt der Hammer!!


----------



## schwabi1 (18. Februar 2012)

Geiles Video, geiler Trail, geiles Bike!


----------



## Marc B (19. Februar 2012)

Krasser Typ mal wieder 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37012426"]Inspired Bicycles: Euan Beaden - Just for Fun. on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (19. Februar 2012)

he is rather crazy

und mutig 
und schmerzfrei und
immer noch ziemlich geschickt mit seinem rad
mannoman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. Februar 2012)

So wählt der Meister seine Linien 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37090091"]Aaron Gwin Fontana race run on the GoPro HD Hero 2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Februar 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Krasser Typ mal wieder
> 
> Inspired Bicycles: Euan Beaden - Just for Fun. on Vimeo



Ja!

Fährt er teilweise ohne Sperrklinken, oder wie kann er rückwärtsrollen ohne dass die Kurbel mitgenommen wird?


----------



## Marc B (20. Februar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich fährt er eine Freecoaster-Nabe, die speziell dafür konstruiert sind


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Februar 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fährt er eine Freecoaster-Nabe, die speziell dafür konstruiert sind




Danke, wieder was gelernt.
Aber damit kann's ja dann ein jeder ...


----------



## Marc B (20. Februar 2012)

Aaron Chase hat dafür den "Neutral Gear" entwickelt:


----------



## radjey (20. Februar 2012)

Trotzdem fährt der in dem Video für fakies einfach chainless.


----------



## Mr. Terror (20. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Februar 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fährt er eine Freecoaster-Nabe, die speziell dafür konstruiert sind



Marc, erklär doch mal bitte wie das Ding aus technischer Sicht funktioniert!


----------



## Marc B (20. Februar 2012)

Wird hier beschrieben: http://www.bmx-forum.com/t/176499/so-funktionieren-die-naben

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Februar 2012)

Okay, danke.. Fände ich trotzdem nicht sinnvoll für mich.. Dann doch lieber Fakie fahren vernünftig lernen und mittreten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (23. Februar 2012)

Stylisch und flowig unterwegs:


----------



## Marc B (24. Februar 2012)




----------



## Marc B (24. Februar 2012)

Urban skills in den 80ern...


----------



## Cube99 (24. Februar 2012)

Das XC Video ist klasse


----------



## jojo2 (24. Februar 2012)

sorry marc b
aber eigentlich gibt es nur ein echtes bike messenger vid
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv-ISen-UTQ"]Bike messengers are on crack      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (26. Februar 2012)

Classic:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/34310033"]ReTREAD - The Official Trailer on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (26. Februar 2012)

Und was aktuelles 

[pb]243697/[/pb]


----------



## Marc B (1. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37029352"]2011 with The Coastal Crew on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2012)

Ein britischer DH-Racer mit seinem AM-Bike auf Sizilien:


[ame="http://vimeo.com/37726075"]Sicily On A Shoestring. Bernard Kerr rides the land of the Godfather. episode 2. on Vimeo[/ame] 

Teil 1: [ame="http://vimeo.com/36688845"]Sicily On A Shoestring. Bernard Kerr rides the land of the Godfather. episode 1. on Vimeo[/ame]

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (2. März 2012)

Der hat echt eine schicke Fahrtechnik... das wünsch ich mir auch... sieht sehr flowig aus, Man sieht auch immer wieder schön, wie er die Sprünge durch hochzieht, im vergleich zu seinen Mitfahrern.

Danke für die Videos


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2012)

Immer gerne 

Auch interessant aus fahrtechnischer Sicht - Whistler's Trails im Jahr 1988 auf Starrbikes!


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. März 2012)

Dualslalom mal voll oldschool


----------



## Marc B (4. März 2012)

Toll:


----------



## PiR4Te (4. März 2012)

Wieder n schickes Vid!


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37941204"]JÃ©rÃ´me Clementz - The Precepts of Enduro on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## JDEM (6. März 2012)

Mist, wollte ich gerade posten


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2012)

Die sind schnell:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/37979894"]Chasing The Dust on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bonvivant (6. März 2012)

Wahnsinn!  Da sieht mensch, wie gut die NZ-Pros unterwegs sind. Und in den cablecam-slowmos (was'n Wort) kann ich mir deren Technik abschaun Bei den Strecken auch kein Wunder, dass im Winter alle hin wollen. Richtig gut ausgesucht


----------



## Marc B (8. März 2012)




----------



## karous (8. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36814057"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## cycophilipp (8. März 2012)

jojo2 schrieb:


> sorry marc b
> aber eigentlich gibt es nur ein echtes bike messenger vid
> Bike messengers are on crack      - YouTube



zwar OT, aber was is daran geil? Das is so dermaßen dumm/unverschämt/siehe den Kommentar im Youtube selbst, ich würd die alle, genauso wie alle Brakeless-Fahrer (BMXer, Fixie-Fahrer...) im ÖFFENTLICHEN Straßenverkehr mit so dermaßen üblen Bußgeldern bestrafen, dass diese Gefährdung von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern entsprechend eingedämmt wird, weil sich das keiner von denen leisten kann oder will. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Perfekt dumm vielleicht.


----------



## Marc B (9. März 2012)




----------



## la bourde (9. März 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!  Da sieht mensch, wie gut die NZ-Pros unterwegs sind. Und in den cablecam-slowmos (was'n Wort) kann ich mir deren Technik abschaun Bei den Strecken auch kein Wunder, dass im Winter alle hin wollen. Richtig gut ausgesucht



NZ wie New Zealand ?
Fabien Cousinie  ist Franzose und Tim Bentley kommt aus Süd-Afrika.

Das Video ist hammer


----------



## Bonvivant (9. März 2012)

Hast Recht ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, als ich meinen Blick vom Video lösen konnte...ich meinte halt, dass einige Pros aus Europa, Kanada und teilw. USA rüber schippern um dort im Sommer der Südhalbkugel unter offensichtlich hervorragenden Bedingungen zu trainieren.

Damit es nicht zu OT wird, ein paar nicht ganz frische aber mMn sehr sehenswerte. Kann bloß sein, dass das eine oder andere schon mal war...
[ame="http://vimeo.com/11782596"]29er-rocks on Vimeo[/ame]


Und bemerkenswert, weil SE die Trails das erste Mal sieht...zur Linienwahl bei völliger Ahnungslosigkeit Besonders ab 3:30min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mompere (9. März 2012)

keith morelan

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Bar-Drag-Bounty-2-With-Keith-Morelan,12191/JBrantley,411


----------



## Marc B (9. März 2012)

Was schönes von Red Bull: 

*http://www.redbull.com/cs/Satellite...-bike-downhill-1000-fps-video-021243174232162*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (10. März 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> zwar OT, aber was is daran geil? Das is so dermaßen dumm/unverschämt/siehe den Kommentar im Youtube selbst, ich würd die alle, genauso wie alle Brakeless-Fahrer (BMXer, Fixie-Fahrer...) im ÖFFENTLICHEN Straßenverkehr mit so dermaßen üblen Bußgeldern bestrafen, dass diese Gefährdung von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern entsprechend eingedämmt wird, weil sich das keiner von denen leisten kann oder will. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Perfekt dumm vielleicht.



deinen kommentar hab ich jetzt erst gesehen, muss ich ja drauf eingehen...
recht hast du!

und ich bin nicht ganz off topic
ich hab ein video zum zeigen!
(kennt jeder. dieses schlimme ding muss ich cyclophillipp
aber trotzdem noch mal zeigen)
wat sachse dazu? gibt wirklich ganz ganz schlimme:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25037336"]bike lanes on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## cycophilipp (10. März 2012)

sehr cooles Video, ich lach immer noch!!!!! Der Typ is ja total schmerzfrei!!! Und n Armutszeugnis zugleich (für NI)


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. März 2012)

wie geil!!


----------



## mueslimann (10. März 2012)

zu gut. Er kann sehr gut (und scheinbar recht schmerzfrei) stürzen.


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2012)

Heftiges Fahrkönnen:


----------



## kid77 (12. März 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Heftiges Fahrkönnen:



Alles eine Frage der Reifen ;-)

Nee, das sieht schon sehr gekonnt aus. Ich hätte nie das Vertrauen in Können und Material, um mich da runter zu wagen - leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (12. März 2012)

Das wäre mein Ziel!! Überall mit dem Rad fahren zu können, wo man zu Fuß noch gehen kann. Dieses Video hat mich wieder Motiviert, weiter zu üben!! 
Geiles Video!! Super Fahrtechnik!!


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. März 2012)

Du meinst überall zu fahren, wo man nicht mehr gehen kann


----------



## Marc B (13. März 2012)




----------



## BIKESTARR (13. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgQQwfUAnG4&feature=relmfu"]Matt Hunter Freeride Whistler      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Denkt euch das interview einfach weg.

P.S. kann mir mal jemand erklären wie man vids richtig einbettet?


----------



## Toolkid (13. März 2012)

Für Youtube-Videos aus dem Link
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[/nomedia]*BgQQwfUAnG4*&feature=relmfu 
den fett geschriebenen Teil in diese Tags einbetten:
[ yt=Hier Titel eingeben]Fettgeschriebener Teil des YT-Link[/yt]
Ich hab nur ein Leerzeichen zwischen der ersten Klammer und YT=... eingegeben, dass man die Tags sieht.
Und dann sieht das so aus.

[ yt=Matt Hunter Freeride Whistler]BgQQwfUAnG4[/yt]

Ohne Leerzeichen so:


----------



## Cube99 (13. März 2012)

@BIKESTAR: oder so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (13. März 2012)

Und natürlch vielen Dank!!!


----------



## ole88 (13. März 2012)

haja life cycles was besseres gibts nich epic ever


----------



## Marc B (14. März 2012)




----------



## BIKESTARR (14. März 2012)

Geiler Film und geile Location!


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2012)




----------



## Marc B (15. März 2012)




----------



## macmaegges (15. März 2012)

Hösel der alte Skiller


----------



## Billybob (16. März 2012)

Fahrtechnik hin oder her... er vertraut seinem können auf jeden fall sehr...
http://www.eblogx.com/Videos/21491/Fahrradtour-mit-Ausblick/


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2012)

Einfach derbe...


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. März 2012)

Selbstmörderisch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (16. März 2012)

Da sind aber mal fette Steine im weg...  
Ziemlich krank der Typ


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38612976"]Ultramontane No.05 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## karous (17. März 2012)




----------



## Marc B (18. März 2012)




----------



## karous (18. März 2012)




----------



## PiR4Te (18. März 2012)

Echt super Fahr-style


----------



## LeonF (18. März 2012)

Auch von Diamondback. Schon ein bisschen älter.
Ich hoff, es ist nicht schonmal gepostet worden... 
http://extreme.com/mountainbike/1012134/billy-lewis-shredding-trail
Eigentlich mein Lieblingsvideo in Sachen Fahrstil 

Edit: Manno warum kann das mit dem Einbetten nicht einfach hinhaun?


----------



## Marc B (19. März 2012)




----------



## karous (19. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. März 2012)




----------



## karous (21. März 2012)




----------



## Cube99 (21. März 2012)

Geiler Trail, geile Fahrtechnik, ...


----------



## Micha1.0 (21. März 2012)

Hoffe auch das ich der erste mit dem Video bin


----------



## Red-Stone (21. März 2012)

Das Norco-Video gefällt mal richtig gut!


----------



## Marc B (21. März 2012)

Sowas muss man erstmal können...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36541858"]Weetabix final with mix on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (21. März 2012)

Genial die Werbung


----------



## ole88 (21. März 2012)

das ist le warte... legendär


----------



## karous (22. März 2012)




----------



## Marc B (23. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38990483"]VOUILLOZ RIDE SESSION - Teaser 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## karous (23. März 2012)




----------



## Micha1.0 (23. März 2012)




----------



## Cube99 (23. März 2012)

boah krass!! kranke typen!!


----------



## Lisa35 (24. März 2012)

Die Typen sind ja echt krass drauf. Bei dem Gelände noch so einen super Fahrstil hinzulegen, alle Achtung. Da muss man schon sehr mutig sein diese Sachen nachzufahren. Für mich jedenfalls ist es nichts, ich trau mich sowas noch nicht.


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. März 2012)

Ist zwar älter, aber auf jeden Fall verrükt


----------



## Marc B (25. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (25. März 2012)

[hs]Weißt jemand warum Chris D kein DH mehr fährt ?
Der Typ war echt gut früher.
[/hs]


----------



## radjey (25. März 2012)

Haha Marc, deine cross-postings sind echt ein Witz...

Hier mal "richtige" Fahrtechnik zum Nachahmen. Ursprünglich dachte ich auch, dass dieser Thread für sowas erstellt wurde. Und nicht für *Niveauvolle DH & FR Videos.
*


----------



## Tob1as (25. März 2012)

radjey schrieb:


> Haha Marc, deine cross-postings sind echt ein Witz...
> 
> Hier mal "richtige" Fahrtechnik zum Nachahmen.
> [/B]



Ironiesmiley vergessen ?
Du sagst also die drei Kerle haben mehr Fahrtechnik als die DH WC Guys? 
Footage von WC ist Fahrtechnik pur.
Dein Video war ok, aber meist hat man wenig von den Rädern gesehen, 
wegen dem ganzen Farnen.
Und die drei wären sicher froh mal ne Stunde mit Vouilloz und Co fahren zu können. Die sind nämlich Weltklasse.

Marcs Videos sind super, danke dafür!
Dein letztes Video von der B-Line:
Klasse ! Überall Scrubs, Manuals verdammt flüssig. Ein Traum!


----------



## BIKESTARR (25. März 2012)

tob1as schrieb:


> ironiesmiley vergessen ?
> Du sagst also die drei kerle haben mehr fahrtechnik als die dh wc guys?
> Footage von wc ist fahrtechnik pur.
> Dein video war ok, aber meist hat man wenig von den rädern gesehen,
> ...



ja!


----------



## radjey (25. März 2012)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Ironiesmiley vergessen ?






Tob1as schrieb:


> Du sagst also die drei Kerle haben mehr Fahrtechnik als die DH WC Guys?
> Footage von WC ist Fahrtechnik pur.
> Dein Video war ok, aber meist hat man wenig von den Rädern gesehen, wegen dem ganzen Farnen.
> Und die drei wären sicher froh mal ne Stunde mit Vouilloz und Co fahren zu können. Die sind nämlich Weltklasse.


Dann abonnier doch den Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351482&page=88
Wenn man beide Threads abonniert hat ist es halt schon mega auffällig, dass Marc  fast alle Videos doppelt posted 



Tob1as schrieb:


> Marcs Videos sind super, danke dafür!
> Dein letztes Video von der B-Line:
> Klasse ! Überall Scrubs, Manuals verdammt flüssig. Ein Traum!


Ach echt?


radjey schrieb:


> Anderes Vid, gleicher sound, kein Breitbild:



Ursprünglich dachte ich ja, dass es in diesem Thread um gute How-Tos und Videos geht, in denen Fahrtechnik "in Perfektion" gezeigt wird, oder Vids mit "Fahrtechnik"...

Meine Quintessenz dazu:


----------



## karous (25. März 2012)

Tob1as schrieb:


> Footage von WC ist Fahrtechnik pur.


ja, downhillers sind der derbste


----------



## Marc B (25. März 2012)

Manche Videos sind so klasse, die will ich keinem vorenthalten  Und es sind sicherlich einige nur im DDD-Bereich und nicht hier. Sinn des Threads im Wortlaut: "video-sammlung für schön anzuschauende radskills" 

*Zum Ursprung dieses Threads*: Ein User hatte ein paar Videos mit Bobby Root gepostet, die er klasse fand. 

*Darauf ich*:
_Vielleicht sollten wir einen Thread für externe Video-Links machen, damit nicht für jedes Video ein eigener Thread aufgemacht wird._

*Der Moderator Freesoul*:
_gute idee. wenns nicht stört - habe ihn mal umbenannt, ab sofort als *video-sammlung für schön anzuschauende radskills* benutzbar._

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (25. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38654444"]van Steenbergens ride Deity on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## karous (25. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karous (27. März 2012)




----------



## Marc B (30. März 2012)

Schön:


----------



## karous (30. März 2012)




----------



## Marc B (30. März 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/38827028"]Brook MacDonald on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## karous (30. März 2012)




----------



## BIKESTARR (1. April 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/249375/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. April 2012)




----------



## Marc B (4. April 2012)

Zu gut:






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## la bourde (5. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39633628"]Welcome to the team, Flipp! on Vimeo[/ame]
...


----------



## Marc B (5. April 2012)




----------



## Flo_36 (5. April 2012)

cooles Video Marc, da kriegt man richtig Lust


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2012)




----------



## Bonvivant (6. April 2012)




----------



## Marc B (7. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39890275"]Trialsyklist Thomas Remvik Aasen (TRA) for NRK on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (9. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39963062"]Alex Bond - Short Travel on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## PiR4Te (9. April 2012)

Schöner Enduro-Ride  TOP!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. April 2012)

Der ganze Bericht zu diesem Video steht auch auf meiner neuen Webseite!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/39998757"]InFocus - The (r)Ides of March on Vimeo[/ame]

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (11. April 2012)

Es kommt nicht so sehr aufs Bike an


----------



## PiR4Te (11. April 2012)

Nicht das Rad macht den Biker ;-)

Ich denke die Laufräder und die Bremse sind getauscht... 

Cooles Vid

Gruß


----------



## Marc B (12. April 2012)

15 Jahre alt und schneller als die meisten Grown-Ups 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40085338"]Rider Profile: Taylor Vernon on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Red-Stone (13. April 2012)

Gut unterwegs der Junge. Nur ein gescheiter Haarschnitt fehlt noch ;-)


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2012)

Leider ohne Helm...


----------



## Marc B (14. April 2012)

[zapiks]67192[/zapiks]


----------



## PiR4Te (14. April 2012)

Der Spaßvogel hats drauf


----------



## schwabi1 (14. April 2012)

Das Video macht richtig Laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## omgchiller (14. April 2012)

marc woher hast du die ganzen videos?


----------



## Marc B (15. April 2012)

Facebook, Twitter etc. 

Hier finde ich den Manual am Anfang richtig klasse:


----------



## Marc B (15. April 2012)




----------



## Marc B (16. April 2012)




----------



## Marc B (16. April 2012)

Ab Min. 5:20:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40308950"]Chris Akrigg - Mind Games on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (17. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40287806"]KT+MetaSX on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (17. April 2012)

Auch die Pros müssen viel für ihre akrobatischen Nummern trainieren:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40453097"]Brett Rheeder Spring Edit 2012 - 720p on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (17. April 2012)

Hat was:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40430718"]DESDE mi HOGgAR on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Red-Stone (18. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40304314"]"I want to brooaap free" by Nico Quere on Vimeo[/ame]



Neues Meta SX in Action. Finds gut


----------



## Marc B (18. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40386109"]Mitch Delfs / Kona Clip on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (18. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob die Videos schon gepostet wurden:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkvWp5ypjg0&feature=related"]HOW TO MOUNTAIN BIKE: World's Best Downhill Mountain Bike Lesson      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBnarkUPxuo&feature=related"]Shred tip #1 Mountain bike drops.      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (19. April 2012)




----------



## Red-Stone (20. April 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9RjJ6Og6lVc

Nicht nur MTB, aber doch Fahrtechnik in Perfektion!!!


----------



## Marc B (21. April 2012)




----------



## -Kiwi- (22. April 2012)

Sehr gut!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (22. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (22. April 2012)

Auch ein Hammer Video!


----------



## Cube99 (22. April 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS-ZpAu4c-o"]FRAMED      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Eines der Besten Videos, die ich je gesehen hab!


----------



## JDEM (22. April 2012)

Der junge Herr Barnes darf hier auch nicht fehlen!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMwpO25nWno&feature=player_embedded"]Joe Barnes rides Ben A'an      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (22. April 2012)

So schnell und flowig unterwegs diese Typen...


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. April 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Der junge Herr Barnes darf hier auch nicht fehlen!
> 
> Joe Barnes rides Ben A'an      - YouTube


Krasse Trails!


----------



## Marc B (24. April 2012)




----------



## Ztuztu (25. April 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


>


  Sehr nices Video, gefällt mir!!


----------



## Kayya (27. April 2012)

ups doppelpost...und schönen gruß an alle abonnenten


----------



## Kayya (27. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (28. April 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41187197"]Port Angeles helmet camera - Neko Mulally following Mick Hannah on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. April 2012)

Geile Strecke; geil gefahren!


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. April 2012)

Passt auch hier


----------



## Marc B (30. April 2012)

Worldcupper sind stets perfekte Fahrtechniker 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41240641"]VAL DI SOLE MTB WORLD CUP OFFICIAL VIDEO 2012 SKI.IT on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (2. Mai 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41377189"]Brendan Fairclough at the 2012 Sea Otter Classic on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (3. Mai 2012)

... der druck von 6000 twitterern
motiviert ihn
vielleicht sollte ich mir auch einen 
twitteraccount einrichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (3. Mai 2012)

Hat einfach deutlich mehr Style als die TLD Clowns:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/244661/


----------



## HiFi XS (3. Mai 2012)

Kayya schrieb:


>



ooooo ja Trail heaven


----------



## Marc B (3. Mai 2012)




----------



## Bonvivant (3. Mai 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Hat einfach deutlich mehr Style als die TLD Clowns:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/244661/


And there is also no need to assure the video is awesome
ps: Danke für den Kommentar zu den Schlafanzügen.


----------



## Marc B (4. Mai 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40848215"]Dominik Raab - Los Angeles on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (4. Mai 2012)

yeah!


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41187732"]Hey Coach! Ep. 1 - Cornering on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (6. Mai 2012)




----------



## Marc B (7. Mai 2012)




----------



## Marc B (7. Mai 2012)

Für das Alter schon nahezu perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (8. Mai 2012)

Hardtails kann man auch bei Enduro-Rennen benutzen 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41577948"]Stanton Bikes Mitch Ingley at UK Gravity Enduro on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (9. Mai 2012)




----------



## Bonvivant (9. Mai 2012)

Mal was forumeigenes von Elbambell:


----------



## Marc B (9. Mai 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41855547"]Duncan Shaw California Dreamin on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## enforce (10. Mai 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41742406"]Flow-Tonic on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## PiR4Te (10. Mai 2012)

Sauber! Thx!


----------



## Marc B (12. Mai 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41985494"]Team Racergy 2012 - raising dust worldwide on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## -Kiwi- (12. Mai 2012)

Saugeil!


----------



## PiR4Te (12. Mai 2012)

Die gehn ab, respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (13. Mai 2012)

Brutale Skills:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/11607027"]http://vimeo.com/11607027[/ame]


----------



## JDEM (14. Mai 2012)

Die Dame würd ich gern mal auf nem Endurobike sehen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41755773"]Tweedlove Stories no.3 Katy Winton tells it like it is on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (14. Mai 2012)

In Italien ein Held 






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## poritz (14. Mai 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die Dame würd ich gern mal auf nem Endurobike sehen:
> 
> Tweedlove Stories no.3 Katy Winton tells it like it is on Vimeo



schön gemachtes video ,aber an sich nix fahrtechnischlich besonderes dran...


----------



## Deleted 134590 (14. Mai 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> In Italien ein Held
> 
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc


Einfach geil!
Aber ganz dicht is der Macker nich


----------



## JDEM (14. Mai 2012)

poritz schrieb:


> schön gemachtes video ,aber an sich nix fahrtechnischlich besonderes dran...



Ich glaub hier hätten schon viele Probleme da mit dem Enduro runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (14. Mai 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> In Italien ein Held
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is halt typisch trickstyle fraktion sieht zwar nett aus kann dem aber nix abgewinnen


----------



## poritz (14. Mai 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier hätten schon viele Probleme da mit dem Enduro runter...


es gibt aber auch sicherlich viele die da mindestens genauso
 schnell mit nem cc runter kommen..


----------



## Marc B (14. Mai 2012)

> is halt typisch trickstyle fraktion sieht zwar nett aus kann dem aber nix abgewinnen



Ich glaube so ganz typisch ist das nicht, denn der Typ ist Trialer und hat ein enorm ausgeprägtes Gleichgewichtsgefühl und findet sicher auch im schwersten Gelände sauber seine Lines 

Schaut perfekt aus dieser Scrub:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41540300"]Strength in Numbers Highspeed - Ian Morrison on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## tommyboy (15. Mai 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> In Italien ein Held
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Das coole ist, das Herr Brumotti immer mit Hemd, Veste und Jeans unterwegs ist 
Ich finde auch, dass der sich nicht verstecken muss. Saubere Technik.

Ciao,
  Tommaso


----------



## hipster (15. Mai 2012)

Die neusten Fahrtechnikvideos aus den Bünder Bergen. Wie immer kommentiert von den Steinböcken Gian und Giachen...

http://www.graubuenden.ch/mountainbiken-schweiz/helden-der-berge.html?L=?tr=1


----------



## Marc B (16. Mai 2012)

Zu gut:


----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42221564"]Brandon Semenuk - Strength in Numbers High Speed on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## DerAal (19. Mai 2012)

Wurde bestimmt schonmal gepostet, aber immernoch eines meiner Favoriten 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsvo5kp-mj0"]Follow Me - Stevie Smith and Gee Atherton      - YouTube[/nomedia]

PS: Wie fügt man das Video dirkt mit Vorschaufenster ein?


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2012)

DerAal schrieb:


> Wurde bestimmt schonmal gepostet, aber immernoch eines meiner Favoriten
> 
> Follow Me - Stevie Smith and Gee Atherton      - YouTube
> 
> PS: Wie fügt man das Video dirkt mit Vorschaufenster ein?



So geht das, also natürlich mit der eckigen Klammer am Ende.


----------



## Marc B (22. Mai 2012)

Chris Akrigg is back:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/42557564"]Chris Akrigg-The Turning Point on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (23. Mai 2012)

dem sin seine knie un sonstige knochen echt egal, kranker scheiss so mit dem tempo ohne protektoren zu heizen


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. Mai 2012)

Geiles Video!


----------



## Der Physiker (23. Mai 2012)

yep, der kann was


----------



## Nieke (25. Mai 2012)

Strength in Numbers - so sehenswert! Nur noch bis heute Abend kostenlos zum anschauen. 

http://live.redbull.tv/events/35/strength_in_numbers/


----------



## beetle (26. Mai 2012)

http://tv.freeride-magazine.com/vid...mit-Damenrad/7e2bfb1366c6aca33984ee99bd730316


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Mai 2012)

Derbe Fahrtechnik. Aber ohne Helm ist ein nogo!


----------



## Marc B (1. Juni 2012)

Lohnt sich bis zum letzten Trick anzuschauen!


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. Juni 2012)




----------



## Bonvivant (1. Juni 2012)

Ist das nicht die Strecke, die so viele mit 120mm FW gefahren sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (1. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube er ist 150 oder 160 gefahren. Bin mir überhaupt nicht sicher.


----------



## Marc B (1. Juni 2012)




----------



## BIKESTARR (1. Juni 2012)

Extrem gutes Video!


----------



## Toolkid (2. Juni 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17073983"]What is Mountainbiking about? on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2012)

Die Brits kennen sich aus mit dem Thema Linienwahl...


----------



## Marc B (4. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostemer (4. Juni 2012)

Ist zwar nen Mix aber fängt mit paar coole Bike Scenen an.

http://www.killsometime.com/videos/8699/Riders-Are-Awesome-Part-2


----------



## Marc B (4. Juni 2012)




----------



## ole88 (5. Juni 2012)

was is das denn fürn song? ich find leider nirgends ne angabe dazu, geiles video flowiger trail epic


----------



## Normansbike (5. Juni 2012)

Chris Akrigg is back: einfach genial der typ


----------



## Marc B (7. Juni 2012)

Kannst du's deinem Bike heut gut besorgen, dann verschieb es nicht auf morgen


----------



## Marc B (8. Juni 2012)




----------



## Marc B (8. Juni 2012)

Manual mit schwerer Fackel - Respekt!


----------



## Mic_ha (9. Juni 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> So geht das, also natürlich mit der eckigen Klammer am Ende.




wünschte ich hätt solche trails vor der haustür


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. Juni 2012)

Das richtige Video fängt ab 1:54 min. an.


----------



## Normansbike (9. Juni 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


>



Hey komme aus Rheinbach, wo ist das Video? In der nähe von uns, Bonn / Rheinbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (10. Juni 2012)

Thomas Vanderham und Wade Simmons testen das neue Rocky Mountain Element 70 MSL im FR-Einsatz  .

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41175317"]EURO - Simmons and Vanderham Ride "Cross Country" on Element on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juni 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hey komme aus Rheinbach, wo ist das Video? In der nähe von uns, Bonn / Rheinbach?



marc b hätte das vielleicht nicht von yt verlinken sollen,
sondern vom ibc.tv
dann hättest du gleich gewußt, an wen du dich wenden musst:
guck mal da
http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/44924


----------



## Inigo Montoya (14. Juni 2012)

auch mit dem baumarktradl kann man stylen ... bis es bricht.
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/261369/


----------



## Mitglied (14. Juni 2012)

Horror, wie das Rad unter ihm wegklappt!


----------



## Marc B (14. Juni 2012)




----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Juni 2012)

ab 1:44min gucken!


----------



## monkey10 (16. Juni 2012)

zec schrieb:


> Thomas Vanderham und Wade Simmons testen das neue Rocky Mountain Element 70 MSL im FR-Einsatz  .



sooo g... 

hab plötzlich wieder lust auf biken mit weniger federweg


----------



## Bonvivant (16. Juni 2012)

zec schrieb:


> Thomas Vanderham und Wade Simmons testen das neue Rocky Mountain Element 70 MSL im FR-Einsatz


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2012)

Dieser Superheld hat tolle Bike-Skills!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saeschn (17. Juni 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Dieser Superheld hat tolle Bike-Skills!



ich sag's ja, Supermänner fahren MTB!

Saeschn


----------



## jedy (17. Juni 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> ab 1:44min gucken!



das video hab ich mir in der vergangenen woche glaube 10x angeschaut und ich kann nicht genug davon kriegen. der kerl hat einfach so nen style, dass es kracht


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juni 2012)

hatte grad mittagspause
schön ne?
und den hier 2 x geguckt
wurd nicht schlechter - wie die fuhren
[ame="http://vimeo.com/43459772"]CULT - THE MOVIE - BASED ON TRUE STORY on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Juni 2012)

Was für Scherzkekse


----------



## easton95 (18. Juni 2012)

saeschn schrieb:


> ich sag's ja, Supermänner fahren MTB!
> 
> Saeschn


Die Stellen des in den Filmen auch immer falsch dar 
Die fliegen nicht die Fahren


----------



## Marc B (19. Juni 2012)

Cooles Duelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David_01 (19. Juni 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hey komme aus Rheinbach, wo ist das Video? In der nähe von uns, Bonn / Rheinbach?




Sehr schön gefahren....wo das ist würde mich auch interessieren....gerne via pm.

Grüße

David


----------



## JDEM (19. Juni 2012)

Enduro at its best:

http://www.zapiks.com/ride-in-tuscany-1.html


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Juni 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2012)

Dan Atherton entdeckt die Schönheit seiner heimischen Trails


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2012)




----------



## jojo2 (22. Juni 2012)

jo
nich schlecht above the noise

marc b 
da gibt´s ein fachwort für...
für dieses abtauchen hinter der kante bei 0:35?
(das fand ich genial, so extrem hab ich das glaub ich noch nich gesehen)


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Juni 2012)

Top Trailer!


----------



## JDEM (22. Juni 2012)

Und wieder Franzosen-Allmountain aus dem Alsace 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/At-Home-with-Remy-Absalon-video-2012.html


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Juni 2012)

Hier mal eins aus 2012  NZ
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqe9gxnQrx4&feature=player_embedded"]Mountain Bike Downhill in NZ - Brook MacDonald 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. Juni 2012)

zec schrieb:


> Thomas Vanderham und Wade Simmons testen das neue Rocky Mountain Element 70 MSL im FR-Einsatz  .
> 
> EURO - Simmons and Vanderham Ride "Cross Country" on Element on Vimeo



Ich sags ja, Fahrtechnik ist alles! Schönes Video...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (24. Juni 2012)

saugeil gefällt mir


----------



## nullstein (27. Juni 2012)

Krass gefahren.Aber wie lang das Bike das mitmachen würde...


----------



## JDEM (27. Juni 2012)

Hier wieder ein klasse Video mit geiler Fahrtechnik:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Silvia-Spring-Trails-with-Matt-Miles-2012.html


----------



## Mitglied (27. Juni 2012)

Geniale trails und schönes Radfahren!


----------



## BIKESTARR (28. Juni 2012)




----------



## Marc B (28. Juni 2012)

Die geballte Ladung Weltmeister-Fahrtechnik (Brian Lopes & Anne-Caro Chausson...):


----------



## dukestah (28. Juni 2012)

schick schick, schöner trail...


----------



## Marc B (29. Juni 2012)

Üben üben üben - das gilt auch für die Profis


----------



## Marc B (1. Juli 2012)

Damals & Heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (2. Juli 2012)

cool, imposanter federweg damals


----------



## Marc B (3. Juli 2012)




----------



## ole88 (3. Juli 2012)

das ist ein flowiger trail so geil, und das lied ist eines meiner lieblingslieder geeworden so geil love it


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (3. Juli 2012)

Ich wurde sogar so weit gehen zu sagen dass es sich hier um einen traumhaften Trail handelt, mit der Musik zusammen einfach großartig


----------



## Marc B (4. Juli 2012)

9 Jahre alt und schon so derbe unterwegs...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Juli 2012)

Alter Verwalter, auf dem schweizerischen Singletrail haben die aber einen guten Speed drauf! 
Da kommt bei mir auch bei der Landschaft ein großer Neidfaktor auf. Einfach nur der Hammer! 


Edit: Der 9-jährige Junge hat aber auch nen verdammt geilen Style drauf - und das schon in dem Alter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Juli 2012)

Wow:


----------



## J.O (5. Juli 2012)

echt genial und dazu noch mit ner fetten Rolof im Hinterrad


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. Juli 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> 9 Jahre alt und schon so derbe unterwegs...



Genial!


----------



## xyzHero (7. Juli 2012)

Mal was neues von Amir.
Echt gut gemacht.
In the Woods

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Marc B (8. Juli 2012)

Danny MacAskill im dt. TV mit tollen Fahrkünsten:

*http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup.../1680064/das-aktuelle-sportstudio-vom-07-Juli*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Juli 2012)

Interessantes Interview!


----------



## Marc B (9. Juli 2012)

Es lief aber nicht immer perfekt ab bei den Proben 

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150897082506227*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2012)

bin ich jetzt doof oder warum kommt beim zdf link ein tennis match?


----------



## <NoFear> (9. Juli 2012)

Weil das der Link zur gesamtewn Sendung ist. Du kannst jedoch unten den Teil mit MacAskill anwählen.

Oder hier schauen: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...st-Freiheit-pur?bc=kua884726;kua492&flash=off


----------



## BejayMTB (9. Juli 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt doof oder warum kommt beim zdf link ein tennis match?


Dazu sagen wir jetzt mal nix.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (9. Juli 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt doof oder warum kommt beim zdf link ein tennis match?



Unten gibt es ne Taskleiste, da einfach auf MacAskill klicken und schon funktioniert es.


----------



## ole88 (9. Juli 2012)

habs scho gestern abend gefunden, hab nur meinen post so stehen gelassen, suchleiste hat geholfen^^


----------



## Grashalm (9. Juli 2012)

Die Grundlagen
http://betterride.net/blog/2010/mountain-bike-desending-body-position-101-video-demonstration/


----------



## xXRichyXx (10. Juli 2012)

Ich finde das hier ganz geil 

http://tv.freeride-magazine.com/vid...mit-Damenrad/7e2bfb1366c6aca33984ee99bd730316


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. Juli 2012)

Herrlich. Aber ohne Helm geht garnicht.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (10. Juli 2012)

xXRichyXx schrieb:


> Ich finde das hier ganz geil
> 
> http://tv.freeride-magazine.com/vid...mit-Damenrad/7e2bfb1366c6aca33984ee99bd730316



Japp, immer wieder schön anzuschauen... 
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1063795


----------



## nullstein (10. Juli 2012)

Where the trail ends


----------



## studicker (10. Juli 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Where the trail ends


----------



## -Kiwi- (10. Juli 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Where the trail ends



Holy Shit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. Juli 2012)




----------



## BejayMTB (12. Juli 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Holy Shit!


 
This!


----------



## EJay_Napoleon (12. Juli 2012)

Die Idee hinter dem ganzen find ich genial.........man scheißt einfach auf sämmtliche physikalischen Gesetze die ein ganzes Dreamteam von Forschern und Physikern aufgestellt und berechnet haben und macht es einfach. Ich hab vor den Jungs und Mädels großen Respekt


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Juli 2012)

EJay_Napoleon schrieb:


> .........man scheißt einfach auf sämmtliche physikalischen Gesetze die ein ganzes Dreamteam von Forschern und Physikern aufgestellt und berechnet haben...


Dann soll man die doch solange in ihren Elfenbeinturm sperren, bis sie endlich Gesetze aufstellen und berechnen, die das Biken und das restliche Leben einfacher und noch cooler machen!


----------



## Marc B (12. Juli 2012)

Klasse


----------



## monkey10 (13. Juli 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Valentina Höll - Biken in Saalbach



Hey... das ist doch die Tochter vom Wirt vom Spielberghaus. Die kleine "Junior-Chefin" (so stellt sie sich gerne vor) fährt echt nicht schlecht, trifft man öfters auf diversen Trails/BP-Strecken mit ihrem Papa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Juli 2012)

In dem Alter


----------



## Onkel Manuel (14. Juli 2012)

Alter, die geht ja schonmal voll steil in dem Alter!  
The next Downhill-Meister 2024?


----------



## Marc B (15. Juli 2012)




----------



## Marc B (15. Juli 2012)




----------



## wesone (15. Juli 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Arcbound (18. Juli 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/268128
Für alle, die noch am Wheelie arbeiten


----------



## ventizm (18. Juli 2012)

zu geil.


----------



## Mibiralph (18. Juli 2012)

Die Videos von Danny MacAskill mag ich sehr.


----------



## Marc B (19. Juli 2012)




----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. Juli 2012)

Wers noch nicht gesehen hat: Beim aktuellen VdW ist schönes Trail-Surfen angesagt, da kann man sich auch was abgucken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. Juli 2012)




----------



## N.F.R (20. Juli 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Martin-Soderstrom-Rides-Downhill-2012.html


----------



## veraono (20. Juli 2012)

N.F.R schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Martin-Soderstrom-Rides-Downhill-2012.html


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2012)




----------



## -Kiwi- (24. Juli 2012)

Sehr fett! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Juli 2012)

Sehr geil!
War jetzt auch Kanu fahren, das Vid erinnert mich daran


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2012)

Das kommt auf die Worldcupper am Wochenende zu:


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2012)

Champery mit einem Arm bezwungen!


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Juli 2012)

Fetten 
Das ist längst nich so einfach wie es aussieht!

edit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=v_fom9h8CB0&NR=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moparisti (27. Juli 2012)

ja sieht voll einfach aus

ist das en krankes dreckschwein


----------



## studicker (28. Juli 2012)

Ach du *******! Das kriegen die meisten ja nichtmal im Flachen hin :-/


----------



## Gurgel (28. Juli 2012)

da wird mir beim zuschaun schon schlecht..


----------



## ventizm (29. Juli 2012)

verdammt, wie verrückt ist das denn?


----------



## Marc B (31. Juli 2012)




----------



## -Kiwi- (31. Juli 2012)

Brutal geil! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (1. August 2012)




----------



## LarsG96 (1. August 2012)

Mega Fett  
richtig richtig gut


----------



## Marc B (2. August 2012)




----------



## Marc B (3. August 2012)




----------



## BIKESTARR (3. August 2012)




----------



## Marc B (5. August 2012)




----------



## Marc B (7. August 2012)




----------



## Marc B (8. August 2012)




----------



## Marc B (11. August 2012)




----------



## Marc B (15. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (16. August 2012)

Sehr geil!


----------



## omgchiller (18. August 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22729

so einen weg/wald stück gibts bei uns gar nicht :/

Da ist alles mit bäumen oder büschen zugewaschen!! 
Vereinzelt gibt es richtige Wege!


----------



## N.F.R (23. August 2012)

Hartschwanz-skills

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30921214"]Stanton Bikes - Slackline with Mitch Ingley on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (24. August 2012)




----------



## Marc B (24. August 2012)




----------



## Stubenrocker (24. August 2012)




----------



## BIKESTARR (24. August 2012)

Im Gegensatz zu manchen anderen trialern echt flowig und super anzusehen.


----------



## Marc B (27. August 2012)




----------



## Marc B (31. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (1. September 2012)




----------



## Marc B (1. September 2012)




----------



## Marc B (3. September 2012)




----------



## Cube99 (4. September 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vZnWxqwFOs"]Freeride Mountain Biking in BC - Strength in Numbers      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Bester teil von Strength in Numbers! Einfach krass wie die abgehen


----------



## Red-Stone (5. September 2012)

I like!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Andrea-Bruno-Transition-Covert-Carbon-2013-video.html


----------



## Rolf1962 (5. September 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


>


Zahnriemen statt Kette, nicht schlecht! Kannte ich bisher nur von Mopeds.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. September 2012)

Am Anfang nicht perfekt, aber dann umso mehr - Mike Hopkins ist halt kein Street-Trickser!


----------



## Rolf1962 (6. September 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


>


Drum fahre möglichst nie alleine!

echt cool das vid.


----------



## Marc B (7. September 2012)

Schnell ist sie, die neue Weltmeisterin!


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. September 2012)

Echt gut gefahren:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUQewY0rILQ&feature=player_embedded"]Luke Strobel and Connor Fearon Shlapin Schladming - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## studicker (10. September 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Echt gut gefahren...



 !!!Abgefahren!!! Die Kurvengeschwindigkeiten


----------



## <NoFear> (10. September 2012)

ZDF Reportage über Sam Hill:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kanaluebersicht/aktuellste/480#/beitrag/video/1727996/Sam-Hill,-der-neue-Nordketten-K%C3%B6nig


----------



## 01wheeler (10. September 2012)

studicker schrieb:


> !!!Abgefahren!!! Die Kurvengeschwindigkeiten



Ich war diesen Sommer auch in Schladming, ist brutal steil die Strecke!


----------



## Marc B (11. September 2012)




----------



## Cruise (12. September 2012)

ZDF scheint sich im moment auf MTBs focusiert zu haben 

http://www.zdf.de/ZDF/zdfportal/web...7f5/Mountainbike-Geschüttelt-und-gedreht.html


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. September 2012)

Kommt echt gut, wenn man kabanni, hill etc. hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. September 2012)




----------



## BIKESTARR (14. September 2012)

Für mich ist das Fahrtechnik in perfektion


----------



## dkarDaGobert (14. September 2012)

bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier mit dem Video richtig bin..
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZUsc1ewgUQ"]Where the Trail Ends - Mountain Bike Full Trailer - YouTube[/nomedia]

aber anschauen lohnt!


----------



## Rolf1962 (15. September 2012)

Cruise schrieb:


> ZDF scheint sich im moment auf MTBs focusiert zu haben
> 
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDF/zdfportal/web...7f5/Mountainbike-Geschüttelt-und-gedreht.html


Mist, da warst jetzt schneller beim posten. Echt cool die Sendung, nicht so reißerisch wie bei RTL + Co.


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2012)

Steve Smith war nicht schon immer ein Worldcup-Winner  Hier sein Auftritt als "fast kid" im Streifen "Seasons" von "The Collective":


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2012)




----------



## Marc B (17. September 2012)

Chris Akrigg & Amir Kabbani:


----------



## Marc B (18. September 2012)




----------



## BIKESTARR (18. September 2012)

Sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. September 2012)




----------



## Marc B (20. September 2012)




----------



## xXRichyXx (22. September 2012)

http://www.redbullusa.com/cs/Satellite/en_US/Video/red-bull-rampage-2010-dvd-021243259421088


----------



## Marc B (24. September 2012)




----------



## Marc B (25. September 2012)




----------



## MisterCool (25. September 2012)

Waren die 1000 fps Videos schon da?

http://www.redbullusa.com/cs/Satellite/en_US/Video/andreu-lacondeguy-1000-fps-021242947008986

http://www.redbullusa.com/cs/Satellite/en_US/Sports/001242947016621


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (26. September 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UKUdkvthKE&feature=player_embedded"]Andrew Dickey- Black Bike vol. 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. September 2012)

Definitiv Fahrtechnik in Perfektion!


----------



## GeorgeP (26. September 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZBbHBkUrcM&feature=relmfu"]Andrew Dickey- Trials - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (26. September 2012)




----------



## Marc B (29. September 2012)




----------



## RoadbikeFahrer (30. September 2012)

Noch lange nicht perfekt.
Mach das jetzt ca 1 Monat.Was haltet ihr davon?
Trackstands


----------



## MTBermLuS (30. September 2012)

Die letzten beiden Videos haben hier ja wohl nix verloren. Nicht das Rachel nicht fahren könnte sondern weil man nicht viel davon sieht.


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (1. Oktober 2012)

RoadbikeFahrer schrieb:


> Noch lange nicht perfekt.
> Mach das jetzt ca 1 Monat.Was haltet ihr davon?
> Trackstands



Bärenstark


----------



## Karlokick (1. Oktober 2012)

War der schon?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaJoxqeTYDc&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## Marc B (2. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (2. Oktober 2012)

Sicherlich kein MacAskill aber lustig und nett anzuschauen


----------



## Marc B (8. Oktober 2012)

4 Jahre alt und sehr selbstbewusst im Bikepark:


----------



## JDEM (9. Oktober 2012)

hier war mal ein schlechtes Beispiel


----------



## MisterCool (9. Oktober 2012)

Totaler Schmarrn sowas in einem beschleunigten Tempo zu wiedergeben - wirkt unecht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hossa!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Mitglied (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin total geflasht! 
Was geile Videos auftauchen zur Zeit!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (10. Oktober 2012)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hossa!
> 
> Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube



Das is ja wohl mit Abstand das Geilste was es gibt, n Mtb braucht kein Mensch!!!
Hammer, absolut hammergeil, der Macker geht gar nicht!


----------



## MisterCool (10. Oktober 2012)

Unglaublich!!!


----------



## Eisbein (10. Oktober 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Mal wieder Franzosen in Action!
> 
> MET Terra and your favourite playground...the perfect match. on Vimeo



Sorry, aber was ist daran besonders? bzw. wo ist da die fahrtechnik? und wo ist da fahrtechnik in perfektion?

mit blockierendem Hinterrad einen flachen trail runter zu heizen? bzw. blockieren - treten - blockieren - treten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (10. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was ist daran besonders? bzw. wo ist da die fahrtechnik? und wo ist da fahrtechnik in perfektion?
> 
> mit blockierendem Hinterrad einen flachen trail runter zu heizen? bzw. blockieren - treten - blockieren - treten?!



Scheinbar gibt es doch noch aufmerksame Zeitgenossen... 
Hab das Video reingestellt, obwohl es voll der Schmarrn ist, so wie bestimmte (einzelne) das hier auch des öfteren praktizieren--> sozusagen um zu polarisieren.


----------



## Eckes88 (11. Oktober 2012)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hossa!
> 
> Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube



Der absolute Hammer


----------



## Guru (11. Oktober 2012)

Eckes88 schrieb:


> Der absolute Hammer



Ich fühle mich grad schlecht.


----------



## -Kiwi- (11. Oktober 2012)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hossa!
> 
> Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube



Ultrageil!


----------



## Marc B (11. Oktober 2012)

Ist ja nicht sein erstes Rennrad-Video, wie man hier sehen kann.

Ansonsten was Neues von der Coastal Crew:


----------



## alli333i (12. Oktober 2012)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hossa!
> 
> Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube



Am lustigsten finde ich dabei, dass seine wohl sündhaft teuren, brandneuen rennradbremsen mehr bremspower liefern als meine shimano hydr. Discs........ Zugegeben, das sind 160er scheiben und die bremsbeläge wären schon seit 50km überfällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Oktober 2012)




----------



## dukestah (16. Oktober 2012)

des isch jo pfenomenal


----------



## Marc B (17. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Marc B (19. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Bonvivant (19. Oktober 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/50919634"]The Quere Attitude on Vimeo[/ame]
Habe mich gewundert, dass es noch nicht den Weg hierher gefunden hat...es beinhaltet auch noch Tanztechnik in Perfektion


----------



## MisterCool (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es ist lustig gemacht und erinnert mich in den gedrifteten Kurven fast an Abfahrt-Ski
Cool...


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. Oktober 2012)

Top!


----------



## studicker (20. Oktober 2012)

Sehr ... Sehr ... Geil! Der hat ma ordentlich Spaß gehabt. Hat außer mir noch jemand auf die Pedale geachtet! Sah nach CB Mallet aus oder?


----------



## Bonvivant (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja, CB Mallet 3


----------



## Marc B (20. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (21. Oktober 2012)

Hier wurde mir beim zuschauen schon ganz mulmig. Leider etwas komischer Blickwinkel, aber ich denke man erkennt es.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P7mDyehyDc&feature=related"]Spitzkehren Trail - Hinterrad versetzen - Switchbacks - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (22. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Wassertrinker (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn jmd locker durch den Wald rollt, ist das Fahrtechnik in Perfektion? Der Thread hatte schonmal mehr Niveau.


----------



## Marc B (23. Oktober 2012)




----------



## stanleydobson (23. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geil, hab mir eben schon gedacht, das sieht doch aus wie bei mir am rheinufer


----------



## MisterCool (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bewundere immer wieder die "Sprungkraft" dieser Jungs. 
Die meisten Menschen schaffen es nicht mal zweibeinig auf eine Bank draufzuhüpfen, und die Jungs hüpfen Drüber MIT DEM Fahrrad.
Besonderes Ausdauer-/Hüpftraining?


----------



## Cruise (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich als laie würd sagen Hebelwirkung des Rades, die springen ja nicht nur mit den Beinen sondern so gesehen mit dem ganzen Körper.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (24. Oktober 2012)

Sprungkraft braucht man dabei schon sehr viel. Allerdings wächst die schneller als man die Technik reinbekommt. Ich war auch überrascht wie hoch ich nach 2 Monaten auch ohne Rad springen konnte.


----------



## Bonvivant (24. Oktober 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/16295601"]29er-nose on Vimeo[/ame]

Der etwas seltsame Schnitt ist übrigens dem Vergleich 29er/26er geschuldet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (24. Oktober 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> 29er-nose on Vimeo
> 
> Der etwas seltsame Schnitt ist übrigens dem Vergleich 29er/26er geschuldet...



chronisches Hinterradversetzen ...


----------



## MisterCool (24. Oktober 2012)

Aber die vordere Bremse beherrscht er schon perfekt


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> chronisches Hinterradversetzen ...



Ich frag mich immer ob solch kommentare dem neid geschuldet sind?! Besser er fährt die kurven kontrolliert auf dem Vorderrad, als da mit dem hinterrad rumzurutschen und i.wie rumzuschwuchteln?!


----------



## basti.rlp (25. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer ob solch kommentare dem neid geschuldet sind?! Besser er fährt die kurven kontrolliert auf dem Vorderrad, als da mit dem hinterrad rumzurutschen und i.wie rumzuschwuchteln?!



da stimm ich dir auch zu, dennoch sind in dem Video gute 50% ohne das Versetzen fahrbar, aber das wäre halb so cool, ne ...


----------



## Bonvivant (25. Oktober 2012)

Abgesehen vom umschwingen (das ist ja schon mehr als Hinterrad versetzen) finde ich das sehr kontrollierte Fahren beeindruckend. Da blockiert auch an den steilen Schlüsselstellen kein Hinterrad.

Dem übrigens sehr stark befahrenen *Wander*weg tut das übrigens gut.


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2012)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> da stimm ich dir auch zu, dennoch sind in dem Video gute 50% ohne das Versetzen fahrbar, aber das wäre halb so cool, ne ...


Nein, das hat nichts mit cool zu tun. Es macht einfach riesde spaß, das macht niemand (oder nur wenige) weils 'cool' aussieht. 

Und es schont den weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (25. Oktober 2012)

Und vor allem das macht nur derjenige, der es auch kann (mein Neid ist ihm gesichert)


----------



## Marc B (26. Oktober 2012)

ein "blind drop"


----------



## Bumsfalara (26. Oktober 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> ein "blind drop"



Das hat nichts mit Fahrtechnik in Perfektion zu tun, das ist einfach nur total bescheuert und sau gefährlich komplett ohne Protektoren. 

Die Videos werden leider immer schlechter die hier reingestellt werden.


----------



## Asrael (26. Oktober 2012)

Mit Helm wärs wirklich cool gewesen


----------



## <NoFear> (26. Oktober 2012)

Yapp... da hast du Recht!!
Darüber hinaus suche ich im Video vergeblich die Perfektion...?


----------



## Eisbein (26. Oktober 2012)

es postet ja auch fast nur einer hier die ganzen videos...

Perfektion zeichnet sich ja durch einzigartigkeit aus, und das geht nicht wenn hier jeden tag ein video gepostet wird.


----------



## MisterCool (26. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Perfektion zeichnet sich ja durch einzigartigkeit aus



Quatsch

Aber das video ist wirklich sinnlos und einfach nur dumm


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Oktober 2012)

Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Fahrtechnik in Perfektion zu tun, das ist einfach nur total bescheuert und sau gefährlich komplett ohne Protektoren.
> 
> Die Videos werden leider immer schlechter die hier reingestellt werden.



ich muss dir leider zustimmen.. ich kann nicht verstehen was unkontrolliertes und gefährliches Handeln mit perfekter Fahrtechnik zu tun hat? Es geht hier ja eben nicht ums schranzen, sondern darum, die Kontrolle noch da zu behalten, wo andere nurnoch laufen lassen könnten.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (27. Oktober 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Es geht hier ja eben nicht ums schranzen, sondern darum, die Kontrolle noch da zu behalten, wo andere nurnoch laufen lassen könnten.



Jop da stimm ich zu, selbst mit Helm hätte mich der Sturz ins Loch nicht beeindruckt, hat aussserdem der gute Chris bei seinem Ritt durch die Mühle schon weitaus beeindruckender gemacht.


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Oktober 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Jop da stimm ich zu, selbst mit Helm hätte mich der Sturz ins Loch nicht beeindruckt, hat aussserdem der gute Chris bei seinem Ritt durch die Mühle schon weitaus beeindruckender gemacht.



Aaron Chase =! Chris Akkrig oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Oktober 2012)

Aaron Chase hat eine perfekte Fahrtechnik und damit diesen kniffeligen Drop sauber geklärt  Klar, mit Helm wäre cooler - das folgt sicher noch!

Sam Hill und Co. in Race-Perfektion:


----------



## N.F.R (27. Oktober 2012)

Abo gelöscht. 
 Thread total sinnfrei geworden !


----------



## Wakaru (27. Oktober 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Aaron Chase hat eine perfekte Fahrtechnik und damit diesen kniffeligen Drop sauber geklärt  Klar, mit Helm wäre cooler - das folgt sicher noch!
> 
> Sam Hill und Co. in Race-Perfektion:




Bitte nicht jedes Video das dir gefällt hier posten.

Danke


----------



## Bumsfalara (28. Oktober 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Aaron Chase hat eine perfekte Fahrtechnik und damit diesen kniffeligen Drop sauber geklärt  Klar, mit Helm wäre cooler - das folgt sicher noch!
> 
> Sam Hill und Co. in Race-Perfektion:




Habe dich jetzt einem Mod gemeldet. Weiß nicht was du hier abziehst, ob das Eigenwerbung sein soll um ein paar Klicks zu generieren oder ähnliches.

In dem 6 Minuten langem Video sind die ersten Fahrszenen in Minute 04:07 zu sehen. Der Rest der danach folgt ist allenfalls Durchschnittsvideokost. 

Dass Sam Hill und Co. extrem gut und sauber fahren können ist hier jedem klar. Dieses Video hat hier allerdings nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich verstehe, Fahrtechnik ist also Klöten aufpumpen, Kopf einziehen und fallen lassen. (böser Kommentar aber ich wollt jetzt auch mal Spaß haben ;-)  )

Nix für ungut aber ich hab das Abo hier auch mal eingestellt.


----------



## Eisbein (28. Oktober 2012)

Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Habe dich jetzt einem Mod gemeldet. Weiß nicht was du hier abziehst, ob das Eigenwerbung sein soll um ein paar Klicks zu generieren oder ähnliches.
> 
> In dem 6 Minuten langem Video sind die ersten Fahrszenen in Minute 04:07 zu sehen. Der Rest der danach folgt ist allenfalls Durchschnittsvideokost.
> 
> Dass Sam Hill und Co. extrem gut und sauber fahren können ist hier jedem klar. Dieses Video hat hier allerdings nichts zu suchen.



vor allem weil es auf der strecke passagen gibt, die hier in dem thread def. zeigenswert sind!


----------



## Marc B (28. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, mein Fehler  Poste nur noch selten und dann nur Knaller.

Nichts für ungut!


----------



## Mr. Terror (28. Oktober 2012)

Das Video ist ziemlich genial:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/52300965"]http://vimeo.com/52300965[/ame]


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2012)

schade das der marcus keine zeit mehr für bikevideos hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studicker (29. Oktober 2012)

Mr. Terror schrieb:


> Das Video ist ziemlich genial:



die Nasen ... schon krass sowas mal in slowmo zu sehen. Und Spaß hatten sie auch noch dabei ^^


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Oktober 2012)

Geiles Video!


----------



## MisterCool (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe hier vor kurzem ein Youtube oder Vimeo mit einem der Schotischen Künstlerfahrer (nich Danny) gesehen - eine Fahrt durch Wiesen/Landschaft mit seinem Hund, der hinterher rennt.
Ich kann es nicht mehr finden. Wer war das?


----------



## Lapper22 (30. Oktober 2012)

@MisterCool: meintest Du vielleicht dieses Video von Chris Akrigg? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drYZpecaCCA

Gruß Sven


----------



## MisterCool (30. Oktober 2012)

Hi, danke! 
Es war zwar ein anderes Video, aber jetzt weis ich wo ich suchen soll


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Oktober 2012)

oder das hierhttp://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18715


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (30. Oktober 2012)

Mit KäptnFR geht's bergab:


----------



## Marc B (31. Oktober 2012)

Schon viele perfekte Sachen dabei:


----------



## Cube99 (31. Oktober 2012)

Ein zweiter MacAskill!


----------



## Bonvivant (31. Oktober 2012)

1:30 
2:50 ist meine derzeitige Baustelle 

Ich finde es grad toll, dass auch ein paar Fehlversuche dabei sind. Manches Mal verstehe ich so erst die eigentliche technische Schwierigkeit - also mal komplett von der mentalen Herausforderung abgesehen.

Und schön, dass bei diesem Thread qualitativ definitiv noch was geht!


----------



## MisterCool (1. November 2012)

Die Pirouette auf/um den Lenker hat er dem Danny voraus


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2012)

viele unnütze aktionen bei. aber schon nicht schlecht der bursche!


----------



## Deleted 134590 (1. November 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> viele unnütze aktionen bei. aber schon nicht schlecht der bursche!



Was sind denn "unnütze" Aktionen


----------



## Mr. Terror (1. November 2012)

z.B. die Aktion bei 3:10 ...


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2012)

oder 1:02,

wär er auf die leitplanke gesprungen und dann gedropt, viiiiel schöner und weniger gefährlich!


----------



## MisterCool (1. November 2012)

Ich würde gerne diese unnütze Aktionen so beherrschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2012)

brauchste nur eier und ein paar wochen übung. Runter ist easy, hoch und weit ist das was viiiiieeeel übung braucht!


----------



## poritz (1. November 2012)

nur mit perfekter fahrtechnik wird man weltmeister : http://www.pinkbike.com/video/283404/


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. November 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> brauchste nur eier und ein paar wochen übung. Runter ist easy, hoch und weit ist das was viiiiieeeel übung braucht!



 Du hast recht, aber trotzdem ein paar respektable Leistungen dabei!


----------



## Wassertrinker (2. November 2012)

War schonmal im Videofreitag, aber es motiviert mich einfach immer wieder zum Fahren!

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Adam-Hauck-Roam-Shredding-at-Highland,15374/Lucent,16


----------



## Marc B (5. November 2012)

Bunny Hops über Hürden in Perfektion


----------



## Wakaru (5. November 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bunny Hops über Hürden in Perfektion




sehr nice


----------



## Saitex (5. November 2012)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> War schonmal im Videofreitag, aber es motiviert mich einfach immer wieder zum Fahren!
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Adam-Hauck-Roam-Shredding-at-Highland,15374/Lucent,16




Sehr geiles Video, aber eine Frage habe ich. Welches Bike fährt der jenige dort?


----------



## RetroRider (6. November 2012)

Vielleicht fährt er ja zufälligerweise das Bike, das im Videotitel steht und unter dem Video verlinkt ist...


----------



## Saitex (6. November 2012)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährt er ja zufälligerweise das Bike, das im Videotitel steht und unter dem Video verlinkt ist...


 
LOL, darauf habe ich garnicht geachtet...^^

Danke für die INFO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. November 2012)

Die beiden haben es drauf


----------



## Eisbein (9. November 2012)

hätten sie mal besser ein reines trial video gemacht. Ich fand das mountainbiken langweilig?! Haben die da keine besseren trail für die beiden?

keine frage, schön gefilmt und umgesetzt.


----------



## Marc B (11. November 2012)

ist halt ein imagefilm für livigno, aber dafür sind einige schöne radaktionen dabei, wo die beiden ihr können zeigen konnten - und der steilhang ist zu derbe 

hier die drei besten downhiller mit perfekter fahrtechnik auch super in szene gesetzt:


----------



## MisterCool (11. November 2012)

Sicherlich Technik auf höchstem Niveau, aber ich kann dem Runterbolzen nichts abgewinnen


----------



## JDEM (11. November 2012)

Tolle Werbung!


----------



## herbert2010 (11. November 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Sicherlich Technik auf höchstem Niveau, aber ich kann dem Runterbolzen nichts abgewinnen


 
dan fahr rauf 
mir gefällts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. November 2012)

ja, die werbung ist bei den ganzen high-qualitity web-clips mit dabei - ich persönlich finde das okay, wenn das video fett ist an sich  dass die jungs mit sram genauso schnell wären, steht ja nicht zur diskussion, hehe.

hier ein schönes portrait von mr. fahrtechnik ryan leech, mit schönen fahrszenen und einblicken in sein leben:


----------



## frankderflieger (11. November 2012)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> dan fahr rauf
> mir gefällts



Jepp, mir auch, wenn auch selber total untalentiert


----------



## Bonvivant (11. November 2012)

Auch wenn das Video nicht allzu viele fahrerisch brillante Momente hatte, mag ich es sehr.

Ich schätze an ihm und einigen wenigen weiteren die ruhige Art den Sport zu betrachten, mal zu relativieren und in einen größeren Zusammenhang zu stellen. Die lauten, egozentrischen und oft rücksichtslosen "Vorbilder" machen einen guten Teil des Images aus, mit dem auch ich automatisch gegenüber Außenstehenden in Verbindung gebracht werde.

Das schöne an Leech "und co." ist, dass er ganz allgemein dennoch zu den gereiftesten, vielseitigsten, perfektionistischen...schlicht besten FahrerInnen gehört.


----------



## Marc B (17. November 2012)

Dieses Top-Video ist genial gemacht und der Fahrer zeigt super Skills!


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. November 2012)

Ein schönes Video, aber das hier ist nicht der "schöne Videos" Thread.


----------



## frankderflieger (17. November 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ein schönes Video, aber das hier ist nicht der "schöne Videos" Thread.



Aber vielleicht so ne Art "super skills" thread 

Stell Alternativen ein, sei entspannt und gewöhn Dich an die Tatsache das 
Menschen unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein können !


----------



## MisterCool (17. November 2012)

frankderflieger schrieb:


> Menschen unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein können...



  

...und dürfen. Das zu erkennen und zu akzeptieren wird üblicherweise als sehr edle Eigenschaft "Toleranz" genannt


----------



## Marc B (17. November 2012)

Ich habe das absichtlich gepostet, weil ich das fahrkönnen, mit dem der fahrer über den verschneiten trail shreddet, schon perfekt finde 

es muss ja nicht immer trial-artistik o. vertriden sein, wenn es um perfekte fahrtechnik geht 

viele grüße,
Marc


----------



## der12te (17. November 2012)

Recht hatter - der Marc!


----------



## Eisbein (18. November 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich habe das absichtlich gepostet, weil ich das fahrkönnen, mit dem der fahrer über den verschneiten trail shreddet, schon perfekt finde
> 
> *es muss ja nicht immer trial-artistik o. vertriden sein, wenn es um perfekte fahrtechnik geht*
> 
> ...



Nicht? Oh weh jetzt hast du mein Weltbild zerstört ...  



Fand das hügelspringen in dem video aber dennoch intressanter als das andere, wenngleich ich mir bewusst bin, dass das "trail-shreddn" sicher anspruchsvoller war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. November 2012)




----------



## To-bi-bo (19. November 2012)

Ja, das ist es!  
Sehr, sehr gutes Video!


----------



## JDEM (19. November 2012)

Da schaut man sich sogar Biken im Hochgebirge an --> gehört definitiv hier rein!


----------



## herbert2010 (19. November 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


>


 


da gibt es noch ein paar http://www.summitride.com/


----------



## cycophilipp (19. November 2012)

Ich bekomm Gänsehaut allein vom ankucken!!!! Waaahnsinn!!!


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. November 2012)

sehr gut


----------



## ole88 (19. November 2012)

epic nice hammer, wie heisst denn das erste lied?


----------



## alli333i (19. November 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> epic nice hammer, wie heisst denn das erste lied?



Awolnation - Sail


----------



## Bonvivant (28. November 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/48628616"]Trail Boss on Vimeo[/ame]

Und passend dazu eine allgemeine Stellungnahme:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Argument-For-Short-Travel-Bikes-Opinion-2012.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapper22 (28. November 2012)

Ist zwar ein Werbefilm, finde er passt trotzdem hier rein:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/54435407"]500 meter cable cam on Vimeo[/ame]

Gruß Sven


----------



## Marc B (29. November 2012)




----------



## HTWolfi (30. November 2012)

Ich habs mir schon gedacht, geht auch mit Wasser und Mars  ganz ohne Red Bull.


----------



## herbert2010 (30. November 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich habs mir schon gedacht, geht auch mit Wasser und Mars  ganz ohne Red Bull.


 

das ist der beste technik tip


----------



## Bonvivant (30. November 2012)

Ein Top Video, da ist vieles, was ich mir zigmal in SlowMo angeguckt hab

Jetzt hab ich aber ein Problem. Was mache ich mit den 316 Dosen RedBull, die ich mir extra gekauft hab um wie ein Profi MTBen zu können?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. November 2012)

Das ist mal ein Video!
Nicht immer nur die Hinterrad-Shredder-Dreckschleuder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (30. November 2012)

Find's nicht soo spannend; da gibt es sowohl von Nicolai als auch anderen Trialern besseres.
Ok, is' nass, und natürlich ist es nicht verkehrt, aber flasht nicht.


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2012)

Trialer sind einfach beeindruckend


----------



## dukestah (3. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Trialer sind einfach beeindruckend



jep, echt cool, mir tun zwar schon die knie beim zuschauen weh aber was solls


----------



## Rolf1962 (6. Dezember 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


>


1972 war ich auch da oben als Bub. War ein prägende Erfahrung weil es kein Wasser gab außer das was man auf der 6 Tages Tour selber tragen konnte. Auf die Idee mit dem Bike da hoch zu fahren wär ich noch gar nicht gekommen, man sieht ja auch dass es selbst für Profis nicht ungefährlich ist. An den Stellwänden geht es ca 1000 Meter runter in den königssee.


----------



## Marc B (6. Dezember 2012)

Die perfekte Minute:


----------



## Marc B (11. Dezember 2012)

Just perfect.


----------



## MisterCool (12. Dezember 2012)

Das war richtig gut


----------



## Marc B (13. Dezember 2012)

...derbe talentiert!


----------



## Marc B (13. Dezember 2012)

...ab 2:14 mit MTB Trial, davor BMX Action im Zirkus:


----------



## empty089 (13. Dezember 2012)

nice...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verbali (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon mal war, aber ich bin da gerade bei Youtube drüber gestolpert


----------



## Hansharz (19. Dezember 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Vid-Fo...0151290510722710":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## Thiel (20. Dezember 2012)

Fette Strecke! Die Dimensionen sind im Video kaum zu erfassen


----------



## Marc B (23. Dezember 2012)




----------



## R.C. (23. Dezember 2012)

Und die B-side dazu: [ame="http://vimeo.com/55959706"]clean 002 B-Sides on Vimeo[/ame]
Ab 4:56 gibt's die Outtakes, vor allem den Baum sollte man nicht verpassen


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2012)

Sam Hill?


----------



## Bonvivant (31. Dezember 2012)

Memo an mich: Nächstes Mal wieder ein richtiges MTB-Video bringen. Aber das hier leistet einfach:


----------



## xyzHero (31. Dezember 2012)

Nice 
Die haben echt Spaß!


----------



## MisterCool (31. Dezember 2012)

Das ist nicht nur cool, das ist obercool!
Just have fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrobbiee (3. Januar 2013)

Geiles Video!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. Januar 2013)

verbali schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon mal war, aber ich bin da gerade bei Youtube drüber gestolpert



Brutal geiles Vid.. Macht richtig Laune zu gucken!!


----------



## Billybob (4. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Macht richtig Laune zu gucken!!



son quatsch... dabei kommen mir die tränen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. Januar 2013)

Ja? Aus Trauer aufgrund von nicht-können oder weswegen?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ja? Aus Trauer aufgrund von nicht-können oder weswegen?



Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Billybob (5. Januar 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Ja? Aus Trauer aufgrund von nicht-können oder weswegen?



so schauts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> so schauts aus


ist doch kein grund zum weinen, so videos muss man als motivation sehen!


----------



## Billybob (6. Januar 2013)

motivation hin oder her... ich bin realist und mir würde schon ein ei aus der hose fallen, wenn ich mich auf dem ratt nur halb so agil fühlen würde wie der typ fährt.

aber ich mach ja im april das nächste techniktraining... vllt gibts dann nochmal nen kleinen schub 

weiter machen


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Januar 2013)

Ich würd sowas auch gern ma machen, nur gibts leider hier bei mir in der Gegend keine Fahrtechnikkurse in denen sowas angeboten wird...


----------



## Billybob (6. Januar 2013)

da hab ichs ganz gut getroffen... gurke quasi bei jeder hausrunde bei bikeride vorbei


----------



## Marcus_xXx (6. Januar 2013)

Grrr, garstig.. ^^ HIer wurde mal was angeboten, letzten Mai vom DIMB, aber leider macht der gute @skalis das nur Hobbymäßig, so dass man immer gucken muss wann er mal wieder Lust & Zeit hat.. 

Aber vllt. findet sich in der kommenden Saison ja mal was, vllt. bei den Jungs vom @Funsports_Z


----------



## skalis (7. Januar 2013)

Hi, Marcus,

big brother is watching you 

Habe diese Saison einiges vor. Sobald die Bedingungen besser werden
und die Temperaturen annehmbar sind, geht's los !
Denke mal so an Ende März/Anfang April ...
Jetzt möchtest Du nicht wirklich Fahrtechniktraining im Gelände, oder 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. Januar 2013)

Soweit der plan, deswegen hab ich dich erwähnt..  nee, bei dem Wetter muss es nich sein, hab mir grade ein' aufgesackt... :/ 

Behalte den thread im Auge, wenn du dich dann wieder zu Wort meldest.


----------



## Bonvivant (9. Januar 2013)

Wie versprochen ein Nachschlag mit mehr "draussen-im-Wald-Bezug". Da sind einige gute Szenen bei, finde ich
[ame="http://vimeo.com/56265291"]A Good Year in the Mountains on Vimeo[/ame]

Videoquelle habe ich übrigens im DDD-anspruchsvolle-Videos-Thread geklaut.


----------



## clara.jane (9. Januar 2013)

Also das sind echt alles krasse Videos, aber am aller krassesten finde ich immer noch das 2te Video, wo der Typ mit seinem Bike in San Francisco rumkurvt... Dadurch, dass das da so steil ist, hatte der auch eine Schnelligkeit drauf... Schon echt beeindruckend, aber irgendwie auch echt gestört!^^ Durch den Stadtverkehr.... oh man die Amis manchmal


----------



## Marc B (11. Januar 2013)

Die Athertons und Aaron Chase sind schon perfekte Biker 






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (14. Januar 2013)

Stevie Smith sowieso


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Januar 2013)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...20226/Die-European-Outdoor-Film-Tour,-Folge-2

keine ahnung obs hier reinpast oder schon war , wenn nicht zu minute 24 vorgehn.

soll ein teil von http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/films/1331576198989/where-the-trail-ends sein.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Januar 2013)

Nein, das ist KEIN Ausschnitt aus dem aktuellen "Where the trail ends" Movie!

Bei diesem Filmbeitrag handelt es sich um einen Auschnitt aus dem Bikefilm "LIFE CYCLES"!!! 

Greetz


----------



## Red-Stone (21. Januar 2013)

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/rat-attack-ratboy-and-the-new-alloy-santa-cruz-blur-tr.html

Josh the Ratboy auf dem neuen Santa Cruz Blur TR Alu. Geht ziemlich ab der Junge ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (22. Januar 2013)

der typ geht hart ans limit!


----------



## moparisti (22. Januar 2013)

Wie von der Tarantel gestochen.


----------



## Bonvivant (23. Januar 2013)

nach dem sprung im manual landen:


----------



## xyzHero (23. Januar 2013)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> nach dem sprung im manual landen:



Wenn das Rad ja schon mal in der Luft ist


----------



## derAndre (23. Januar 2013)

Hab's bei Vimeo gefunden vor ein paar Tagen. So soll Trailriding aussehen! Absolut geil. Dynamisch, kraftvoll und trotzdem verspielt ohne alles Platt zu bügeln oder nieder zu shredden. Wenn man so fahren kann, ist in Punkto Federweg weniger mehr.

Ich geh jetzt üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (23. Januar 2013)




----------



## Eisbein (23. Januar 2013)

tja, da zeigt sich mal wieder, dass Trial die Fahrschule des Mountainbikens ist!


----------



## Hansharz (24. Januar 2013)

Tolles vid, sympatischer typ.. Nice


----------



## Marc B (26. Januar 2013)

Nicht jeder Downhiller war mal Trialer


----------



## Marc B (27. Januar 2013)

Perfekte Fahrtechniker aus verschiedenen MTB-Spielarten:


----------



## veraono (27. Januar 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Perfekte Fahrtechniker aus verschiedenen MTB-Spielarten:


 
Lässig! 
So ein Tallboy Ltc (01:57) kann ich mir spaßig vorstellen, auch wenn ich sonst nicht so von den Elefantenrädern überzeugt bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (30. Januar 2013)

Nett. Nääh, wenn ich nett schreibe, guckt sich das keiner an. Das Video und das Können sind hammer! Also: angucken!


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2013)




----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2013)

Kirt is the man!


----------



## Wassertrinker (2. Februar 2013)

Kirt ist schon seit einem Tag hier...


----------



## Marc B (3. Februar 2013)

Ups, sorry  dann als ersatz nen klassiker:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Februar 2013)




----------



## Monster91 (5. Februar 2013)

Mein absoluter Favorite


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Februar 2013)

Für mich ist das folgende eine schöne Mischung aus Fahrtechnik und Fotografie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=lmxe-pt_Dng


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2013)




----------



## MisterCool (5. Februar 2013)

Monster91 schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Favorite



Sicherlich, unbestritten man muss es schon können, aber für mich es ist einfach langweiliges runterbolzen...
Da ist der Laszlo in dem nächsten Video schon 1000 mal cooler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Februar 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Sicherlich, unbestritten man muss es schon können, aber für mich es ist einfach langweiliges runterbolzen...
> Da ist der Laszlo in dem nächsten Video schon 1000 mal cooler



danke! meine meinung


----------



## R.C. (7. Februar 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Sicherlich, unbestritten man muss es schon können, aber für mich es ist einfach langweiliges runterbolzen...
> Da ist der Laszlo in dem nächsten Video schon 1000 mal cooler



Einigen wir uns einfach drauf, dass TGS-herumgehoppel genauso langweilig ist (hat schon einen Grund, warum Street-Trial so schnell so beliebt wurde), dann sind alle zufrieden 

Wenn schon einen Monster-Fahrer, dann Dakota Roche:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBGWXJmVT8A"]Monster Energy's Dakota Roche in The Golden State - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## verbali (8. Februar 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn schon einen Monster-Fahrer, dann Dakota Roche:
> Monster Energy's Dakota Roche in The Golden State - YouTube



Was daran cool, oder bemerkenswert ist wenn jemand die ganze Zeit Privateigentum, oder Anlagen der Allgemeinheit beschädigt in dem er auf Geländern, Mauern, Parkpänken,... herumrutscht und an hell gestrichende Wände springt,... wird mir wahrscheinlich immer ein Rätzel bleiben.


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Februar 2013)




----------



## R.C. (8. Februar 2013)

verbali schrieb:


> Was daran cool, oder bemerkenswert ist wenn jemand die ganze Zeit Privateigentum, oder Anlagen der Allgemeinheit beschädigt in dem er auf Geländern, Mauern, Parkpänken,... herumrutscht und an hell gestrichende Wände springt,... wird mir wahrscheinlich immer ein Rätzel bleiben.



Oh, hat jemand deinen Account gehackt, oder warst du das, der Akrigg gepostet hat? 
Ist nicht so, als ob das nicht tatsaechlich ein fragwuerdiger Aspekt der ganzen 'Street'-Aktivitaeten ist (ausser BMX eben auch Trial, Skateboard, ...), aber in _dem_ Fall ...


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Februar 2013)

ohne Helm = Vollidioten


----------



## s4shhh (9. Februar 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ohne Helm = Vollidioten


vielleicht haben die einfach nichts was es zu schützen gilt


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2013)

Fahrtechnisch sehr fitte Trial-Athletin:


----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2013)

Erster Versuch - direkt hat es geklappt - Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Februar 2013)

huge!

Nette idee und video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJkHkoCHN7w&feature=em-subs_digest&list=TLktBDAru6suc"]Swar Montage BOXHEADS/Minecraft (Downhill Freeride AM Enduro MTB) PT.1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (20. Februar 2013)

Die Jungs & Mädels holen aus dem Gelände das beste raus:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Februar 2013)

Wirkt wie Krawallbiken.


----------



## Eisbein (21. Februar 2013)

hat hier nichts zu suchen...?! Noch dazu ist da ziemlich wenig fahren zusehen...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. Februar 2013)

Marc wird von Polygon unterstützt.
Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass er das Forum für seine Werbung nutzt...


Ein Bike-Coach, der sein Bike richtig beherrscht:


----------



## Marc B (21. Februar 2013)

Was vom Meister:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (23. Februar 2013)

Marc, Du postet richtig gute Videos. Manchmal aber auch eher so... Wenn ich dann die Kommentare dazu sehe, schaue ich es mir gar nicht mehr an und wenn doch, dann haben Deine Kritiker imho meist recht. Wozu? Hab den Thread erst abonniert, weil Du so viele gute Videos gebracht hast. Dabei könntest Du's auch belassen, selbst wenn 's dann halt deutlich weniger sind.

Das letzte gehört definitiv zu den richtig guten. Ich finde es spannend, wie assymetrisch er mit den Beinen arbeitet. Von den DIMB-Fahrtechnikschulungen kenne ich es so, dass die Knie weitgehend parallel und zum passend zum angezielten Kurvenradius stehen. Bei ihm hingegen ist das innere Knie und der Fuß auf dem Pedal völlig anders. Auch wichtig mal die Bedeutung der abgesenkten Fersen anzusprechen. Und das spannendste an dieser Kurventechnik ist, dass er selbst sehr langsame Kehren so fährt - und nicht etwa mit paralleler Kurbelstellung.

Das folgende Video ist qualitativ zugegebenermaßen auch nicht hervorragend, aber mir geht's ums Detail. Nico Vouilloz fährt nämlich sehr ähnlich, nur etwas abgehackter.
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/51679780"]Manuel Ducci following Nico Vouilloz on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (24. Februar 2013)

Sorry, werde da mehr aufpassen  Manchmal hab ich dann nen Video, was mir gefällt und will es teilen - aber klar, das Niveau muss hoch bleiben!

Mal was neues in Sachen How-To-Videos von einem nicht unbekannten Pro:


----------



## Marc B (24. Februar 2013)

perfekte radbeherrschung aus dem flimmernden kasten:


----------



## radjey (24. Februar 2013)




----------



## Marc B (27. Februar 2013)

Raab kann es!


----------



## mertim (27. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich auch ein Fahrtechnik in Perfektion Video mit einem 100-120 mm Fully? Würde gerne mal Wissen was Profis damit so anstellen können.


----------



## RetroRider (28. Februar 2013)

Beim Trial sind Stoßdämpfer kontraproduktiv. Das tut sich kein Trialer freiwillig an. Federung ist in erster Linie dazu gut, schneller über Unebenheiten bügeln zu können oder leichtere Reifen oder schmalere Felgen fahren zu können. Davon gibts schon mehr als genug Videos.


----------



## R.C. (28. Februar 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Beim Trial sind Stoßdämpfer kontraproduktiv. Das tut sich kein Trialer freiwillig an.



Kommt darauf an, was du unter 'Trial' verstehst. Trial im Sinne von Wettkampftrial: nein (abgesehen davon, dass es fuer 20" sowieso keine gibt). Federgabeln mit ein paar cm Federweg (getravelte Gabeln) verwenden aber einige nicht ganz unbekannte Streeter, weil es angeblich die Handgelenke doch ein bisschen schont (nein, mir sind Starrgabeln lieber).
Und dann gibt's da noch Akrigg mit seinem Mongoose Fully und ein paar Trialeinlagen.

Das alles hat aber nichts mit der Frage zu tun, bei der es nicht um Trial ging.

Das letzte, woran ich mich erinnere, ist aber leicht geschummelt, weil er eine laengere Gabel verwendet:


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2013)

Klar, die von Chris Akrigg


----------



## Mooeep (1. März 2013)

und noch eins mit wenig Federweg, ob Perfektion muss jeder selbst wissen 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/254205/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allrider (1. März 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Marc wird von Polygon unterstützt.
> Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass er das Forum für seine Werbung nutzt...


 
...und neidisch? Ich find Marc's Fahrtechnikvideos klasse!
Er macht sich wenigstens die Mühe und produziert etwas, was machst du ausser stänkern?


----------



## kandyman (2. März 2013)

Brian Lopes voll-voll-vollgas: 

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Rapid-Fire-Brian-Lopes,19924/sspomer,2

Einbetten ging leider nicht.


----------



## Mitglied (2. März 2013)

Das hätte ich mir stundenlang anschauen können; schade dass das Video so kurz ist!
Ich liebe Sequenzen ohne Musik.
Und ultrakrasses Fahren, wie geht das so schnell?


----------



## Haferstroh (3. März 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Go8XZ7ZLzg"]CYKLOTRENINK 2011 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Toolkid (3. März 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> CYKLOTRENINK 2011 - YouTube


Au backe. Für ein Fahrtechniktraining scheint da wenig Technik vermittelt zu werden. Die meisten rotieren bei Stufen den gesamten Körper über die Aufstandfläche der Vorderrads nach vorne (keine Bewegung in den Armen), sind prinzipiell mit dem Schwerpunkt nicht über dem Tretlager und IMO mit dem Gelände überfordert.


----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2013)

erste regel! Sattel runter...
damit wären wahrscheinlich erheblich weniger stürze aufgetreten. Und ein fahrtechniktraining in so einer großen gruppe ist bestimmt super, ...
... für die guides.
Die gäste lernen dabei nichts.


----------



## Asrael (3. März 2013)

Also ich hatte ne gute Viertelstunde Spaß 

Und vor Allem sind die alle angezogen wie worldcup CC Fahrer


----------



## Bonvivant (3. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Brian Lopes voll-voll-vollgas:
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Rapid-Fire-Brian-Lopes,19924/sspomer,2
> 
> Einbetten ging leider nicht.



Wir brauchen einen like-button im ibc


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. März 2013)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> CYKLOTRENINK 2011 - YouTube


Endlich einmal ein Video, das mich aufbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (3. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> erste regel! Sattel runter...
> damit wären wahrscheinlich erheblich weniger stürze aufgetreten. Und ein fahrtechniktraining in so einer großen gruppe ist bestimmt super, ...
> ... für die guides.
> Die gäste lernen dabei nichts.



Genau, und das Wichtigste: Speed! 

So bleibt manchem Vorderrad keine Zeit sich gemütlich zu verkeilen.

Und wenn es doch passiert: Ein Überschlag bei 20km/h tut weniger weh als bei 5km/h, weil man dann i.d.R. ÜBER den Lenker fliegt statt AUF den Lenker (evtl. noch mit Weichteilen) Sieht man im Video besonders auf der ersten Übungspassage, demn Wurzeltrail.

Btw, wenn ich Carbonfelgen fahren würde, würde ich Längsüberfahrung der Baumstämme bei 6:05 tunlichst meiden


----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2013)

na immerhin können sie toll den berg hoch fahren...


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. März 2013)

so muss ein camp sein: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/278291/


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. März 2013)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> so muss ein camp sein: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/278291/


Ich sehe nicht, was daran mustergültig sein soll. Da heizen ein paar Jungs eine Strecke herunter, die recht flowig ausgebaut ist und die sie schon gut beherrschen.

In dem anderen Video ohne jegliche Perfektion kann ich sehen, was passiert, wenn man welche Anfängerfehler macht. So gesehen ist es viel interessanter, auch wenn es noch ein sehr langer Weg zur Perfektion zu sein scheint.

Über das Camp will ich nicht urteilen, weil ich die Umstände nicht kenne.


----------



## Nico Laus (3. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Brian Lopes voll-voll-vollgas:
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Rapid-Fire-Brian-Lopes,19924/sspomer,2
> 
> Einbetten ging leider nicht.



Viel Blabla und dann SO eine PERLE dazwischen!! Hammer!


----------



## MisterCool (4. März 2013)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Und ultrakrasses Fahren, wie geht das so schnell?



In dem man das Video schneller laufen lässt?
Es ist nicht die echte Geshwindigkeit, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pgs (4. März 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Klassiker!



Haha, die Vertonung... wie sie immer noch rostige Ankerketten auf bröckeligem Betonboden reinschneiden... das ist ja so wie Reifenquietschen auf Sand


----------



## Mitglied (4. März 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> In dem man das Video schneller laufen lässt?
> Es ist nicht die echte Geshwindigkeit, oder


Weiß nicht ob Du schonmal auf einem DH-Rennen warst?
Ich hab' keinen Zweifel an dem speed.


----------



## Haferstroh (4. März 2013)

Jaja, der guta alte Hans. Damals noch sensationell, heute einer von vielen seiner Gattung.


----------



## afro-dieter (4. März 2013)

Die Linie bei 1:07 und 1:13 macht mich immer noch fertig
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/ONE-LAP-Brendan-Fairclough-Colorado-Downhill,19728/sspomer,2


----------



## hawiro (4. März 2013)

afro-dieter schrieb:


> Die Linie bei 1:07 und 1:13 macht mich immer noch fertig
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/ONE-LAP-Brendan-Fairclough-Colorado-Downhill,19728/sspomer,2


Sorry, bin wegen der Musik leider vorher eingeschlafen...


----------



## Allrider (5. März 2013)

hawiro schrieb:


> Sorry, bin wegen der Musik leider vorher eingeschlafen...


 
...und ich wegen dem only onboard geballere


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. März 2013)

die sind verdammt gut auf cc hts unterwegs!
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Chromag-Collectors-video-2013.html


----------



## Mitglied (6. März 2013)

Super Stimmung, schönes Video. Macht Spaß zuzusehen.


----------



## Wobbi (8. März 2013)

hat mit der erdanziehung zu tun....


----------



## Guru (8. März 2013)

xfasfdsfg schrieb:


> Woran liegt das, wenn das Vorderrad zu stark einlenkt und man mit 90° eingeschlagenen Vorderrad sich überschlägt (ähnlich wie im Video 00:58).
> Kann das am Lenkwinkel liegen?
> Bei meinem Downhiller mit Doppelbrückengabel passiert mir das nie.



Je flacher der Winkel, desto weiter ist der "Weg" bis das Laufrad quersteht. Lösungen bspw.: Breiterer Lenker oder Lenker stärker festhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (8. März 2013)

Halt, Freunde! Bevor ihr das alles aus den ganzen Videos selbst ausprobiert, checkt vorher euer Material und übt euch in neuen Abstimmungsmethoden!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Asrael (8. März 2013)

Na dann kann ja nix mehr schief gehn


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. März 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Au backe. Für ein Fahrtechniktraining scheint da wenig Technik vermittelt zu werden. Die meisten rotieren bei Stufen den gesamten Körper über die Aufstandfläche der Vorderrads nach vorne (keine Bewegung in den Armen), sind prinzipiell mit dem Schwerpunkt nicht über dem Tretlager und IMO mit dem Gelände überfordert.



Aber immerhin haben se schöne, bunte Strampler an!


----------



## r.lochi (9. März 2013)

So mache ich das auch immer


----------



## kaisaabike (9. März 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GhuhC2e05Y"]First Days of Spring - YouTube[/nomedia]

mal was von mir


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. März 2013)

kaisaabike schrieb:


> mal was von mir


Joa, absolut falscher Thread.


----------



## s4shhh (9. März 2013)

kaisaabike schrieb:


> First Days of Spring - YouTube
> 
> mal was von mir


Ich vermute mal...falscher Thread?!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. März 2013)

s4shhh schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal...falscher Thread?!



Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und behaupten: DEFINITIV FALSCHER THREAD!!!!


----------



## JDEM (9. März 2013)

Biken und Boarden sehr gut kombiniert:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/302140/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. März 2013)

Perfektes Utah-Freeriding, flowiger Fahrstil:


----------



## GeorgeP (10. März 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/214179/


----------



## radjey (12. März 2013)




----------



## GeorgeP (12. März 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/61455405"]Kip Shortreed 2013 All mtn edit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## beetle (12. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Kip Shortreed 2013 All mtn edit on Vimeo



Wirklich sehr schönen cleanen Fahrstiel. Sieht halt bei weitem nicht so spektakulär schnell aus wie auf den Videos, wo die Erde nur so fliegt. Kip zeigt hier eigentlich auch den Fahrstiel, der Wegschonend ist und eigentlich auch so auf Naturtrails der Richtige ist.


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Kip Shortreed 2013 All mtn edit on Vimeo



Sehr anschauliches Beispiel für einen zu breiten Lenker. Sieht mal so garnicht elegant aus wie er da auf dem rad steht (zu mindest was arme und oberkörper angeht). Aber sonst gut gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (13. März 2013)

Versteh ich das richtig, weil seine Körperhaltung nicht deinem ästhetischem Anspruch genügt fährt er einem zu breiten Lenker?


----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2013)

nein, eher anders rum! Der typ scheint mir recht klein und schmächtig zu sein und wenn dann da so ein halbes Hemd mit 175cm und 65kg einen 820mm lenker fährt sieht das schon arg komisch aus. Genau so wie es komisch aussieht wenn jemand mit >195cm und entsprechneder figur ein kleines bike mit schmalem lenker fährt.

Es sieht halt nicht mehr natürlich aus von der armstellung (extrem nach außen gestreckt). 

Es gibt sicher ein verhältnis zwischen Schulterbreite und Lenkerbreite, ab dem es eher kontraproduktiv wird mit jedem cm mehr lenkerbreite.


----------



## Asrael (13. März 2013)

Aber inwiefern wäre es für ihn besser einen schmäleren Lenker zu fahren bzw. wieso würde er aufgrund eines schmäleren Lenkers besser fahren?

Ich sehe im ganzen Video nicht eine Situation (steile, langsame Spitzkehren oder lange Uphills) in der ein breiter Lenker nicht von Vorteil wäre.


----------



## Marc B (13. März 2013)

Das neue Akrigg-Video:


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (16. März 2013)

Mit viel Speed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hY8H7PPmuIY


----------



## GeorgeP (16. März 2013)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Mit viel Speed.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hY8H7PPmuIY




Echt klasse, neid neid


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2013)

Hier auch mal ein POV-Video, diese sketchy Strecke sollte man nicht mit zu wenig Fahrkönnen in Angriff nehmen. Worldcup-Racer Wyn Masters meistert sie im Racing Style:


----------



## BIKESTARR (17. März 2013)

Hammerstrecke! Und fahrtechnik in perfektion


----------



## Marc B (18. März 2013)

Dominik Raab - immer perfekt:


----------



## radjey (23. März 2013)

Flow!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (23. März 2013)

geiles video!


----------



## Alpenbiker-BaWü (23. März 2013)

Sehr geil gemachtes Vid, klasse Radbeherrschung!


----------



## Marc B (25. März 2013)

Wie die Jungs im letzten Part im Quartett abgehen ist schon sehenswert, die haben ihr Bike im Griff:


----------



## djwhitecraft (25. März 2013)

Die Bikes abladen haben die auch im Griff  
Haha ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## zec (29. März 2013)

Gee Atherton -> http://mpora.com/videos/3O0u15ORS
Schaut bei ihm immer so locker-flockig aus. Vor allem der Sprung auf den Felsen, um die Kurve weiter außen anfahren zu können, hats mir angetan. Der Rest ist aber auch nicht zu verachten ;-) .


----------



## Micha1.0 (3. April 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ole88 (3. April 2013)

scho uralt un ich finds nich lustig der hockt so komisch


----------



## Deleted 134590 (4. April 2013)

ole88 schrieb:


> scho uralt un ich finds nich lustig der hockt so komisch



Hast Recht, uralt und wie der stitzt ist echt komisch
Ja nee is klar, ich kenne das zwar auch schon, es ist aber mit das Beste was ich bisher gesehen
Einfach nur geil


----------



## ole88 (5. April 2013)

macht mich net an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (5. April 2013)

Jedesmal wenn ich eine Mail Bekomme von *Video-Thread: Fahrtechnik in Perfektion* freue ich mich auf ein neues tolles Video und dann gleich drei mal hintereinander nur gelaber! Bitte Leute lasst das!

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Chris-Kovarik-tears-Thredbo-a-new-one,20346/Petrifilms,23342


----------



## Marc B (5. April 2013)

Top-Clip mal wieder von Chris Smith:


----------



## Deleted 134590 (5. April 2013)

boblike schrieb:


> Jedesmal wenn ich eine Mail Bekomme von *Video-Thread: Fahrtechnik in Perfektion* freue ich mich auf ein neues tolles Video und dann gleich drei mal hintereinander nur gelaber! Bitte Leute lasst das!
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Chris-Kovarik-tears-Thredbo-a-new-one,20346/Petrifilms,23342



Aha, demnach darf ich hier nicht ein Statement geben, weil Deine Vorfreude nicht erfüllt wird?
Habe ich das so richtig verstanden
Evtl. solltest Du mal nachdenken wozu so ein Forum überhaupt da ist!
Solange keiner spamt und man sich über das eigentliche Thema unterhält, ist das ja wohl genau das wozu ein Forum da sein sollte?
Und danke dafür, dass eine einzelner Beitrag von mir "Gelaber" für Dich ist. Zu Deiner Aufforderung möchte ich mich nicht weiter äußern. 
Ich wünsche Dir ein schönes WE, mit reichtlich Vorfreude, die auch erfüllt wird


----------



## Mitglied (5. April 2013)

boblike schrieb:


> Jedesmal wenn ich eine Mail Bekomme von *Video-Thread: Fahrtechnik in Perfektion* freue ich mich auf ein neues tolles Video und dann gleich drei mal hintereinander nur gelaber! Bitte Leute lasst das!
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/Chris-Kovarik-tears-Thredbo-a-new-one,20346/Petrifilms,23342


 
Hallo boblike, das ist ein Forum...


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2013)

Cedric Gracia geht nicht nur auf dem DH Bike ab, sein Fahrstil rockt


----------



## Marc B (8. April 2013)

Unmenschlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (8. April 2013)

Das DH Runterbolzen halte ich für stinklangweilig (auch wenn ich mir dessen bewusst bin, dass dahinter großes können steckt), aber der Damon, das ist schon beeindruckend..


----------



## Micha1.0 (8. April 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC3993eWumw"]Extreme Bike Sports - YouTube[/nomedia]
Trailen ist einfach Geil!!


----------



## GeorgeP (8. April 2013)

Stolperbiken fehlt hier irgendwie

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaJoxqeTYDc"]Mountainbike Dolomiten extreme by Colin Stewart.mov - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 134590 (9. April 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Stoplerbiken fehlt hier irgendwie
> 
> Mountainbike Dolomiten extreme by Colin Stewart.mov - YouTube



Haste Dich verschrieben?
Was zum Geier ist "Stoplerbiken"
Das Video hatten wir schon.


----------



## R.C. (9. April 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Das DH Runterbolzen halte ich für stinklangweilig (auch wenn ich mir dessen bewusst bin, dass dahinter großes können steckt), aber der Damon, das ist schon beeindruckend..



Ist's wieder mal so weit: genauso langweilig, wie das ganze TGS Zeugs, aber es gibt ja z.B. den Flipp:





Stoplerbiker sind die Vertrider oder Bergbeigsteiger oder wie auch immer die sich gerade nennen.


----------



## Eisbein (9. April 2013)

unterscheide bitte vertrider und BBS'ler! Vertrider ist nur, wer ein Erkennungsmerkmal von dieser vereinigung bei sich trägt. 

Und was bitte ist TGS?


----------



## HTWolfi (9. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> unterscheide bitte vertrider und BBS'ler! Vertrider ist nur, wer ein Erkennungsmerkmal von dieser vereinigung bei sich trägt.
> 
> Und was bitte ist TGS?



*T*ap/*G*ap/*S*idehop

Edit:
siehe hier http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=94432&pagenum=1


----------



## R.C. (9. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> unterscheide bitte vertrider und BBS'ler! Vertrider ist nur, wer ein Erkennungsmerkmal von dieser vereinigung bei sich trägt.



Dachte mir schon sowas in der Art  



Eisbein schrieb:


> Und was bitte ist TGS?



Wie schon geschrieben, Tap Gap Sidehop. Rauf auf die Mauer, runter von der Mauer oder den Paletten . Und ja nicht mehr als 5s (den Anlauf fuer den Tap) auf beiden Raedern bleiben. 
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht selbst auch Downhill und TGS (wenn auch nicht ganz so schnell oder hoch  mit Spass machen wuerde, aber als Video ansehen ...

Ein bisschen was von Cesar:


----------



## GeorgeP (9. April 2013)

Shampoo schrieb:


> Haste Dich verschrieben?
> Was zum Geier ist "Stoplerbiken"
> Das Video hatten wir schon.




Das sollte Stolperbiken heißen, habs mal korrigiert


----------



## radjey (9. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## account2.0 (10. April 2013)

Ich war ja schon immer für das Verbot von Musik in Bike-Videos...


----------



## R.C. (10. April 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> Ich war ja schon immer für das Verbot von Musik in Bike-Videos...




Dann halt dasselbe aus China:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjUwOTQ3NDAw.html


----------



## ventizm (11. April 2013)

extrem geil


----------



## MisterCool (13. April 2013)

Ober cool


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2013)

Da muss man erstmal seine Lines finden, Max Schrom hat das drauf 






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eisbein (14. April 2013)

das video von max, naja... ist seine sache was er da macht!

hier ist mal wieder was wirklich gutes. Sämtliche Trialspielarten vereint in einem hervorragend gemachten video. 

https://vimeo.com/63839314


----------



## Marc B (22. April 2013)

Krasse Skills und viel Mut hier:


----------



## Marc B (23. April 2013)

Coole Moves auf Sam Pilgrims XC Runde und eine Inspiration mit dem Gelände zu spielen:


----------



## bmwmaster (27. April 2013)

Gehört jetzt nicht gerade hierhin, aber weiß jemand was für eine Jacke Sam Pilgrim im letzen Video trägt ?

Hab schon gesucht, jedoch nichts gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (27. April 2013)

bmwmaster schrieb:


> Gehört jetzt nicht gerade hierhin, aber weiß jemand was für eine Jacke Sam Pilgrim im letzen Video trägt ?
> 
> Hab schon gesucht, jedoch nichts gefunden



Sein Klamotten Sponsor ION wird eigentlich auffällig genug eingeblendet. 
Sieht stark nach Windjacket Threshold aus


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. April 2013)

lohnt sich
http://dirt.mpora.de/news/shifted-online-premiere


----------



## verbali (29. April 2013)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> lohnt sich
> http://dirt.mpora.de/news/shifted-online-premiere


Cooles Video, schöne Bilder.
Aber doofe Seite, das Video bleibt nicht im Vollbild wenn man auf einem anderen Monitor nebenbei weiter arbeiten will.


----------



## Mitglied (29. April 2013)

Edit.


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2013)

4X Hardtails scheinen so ähnlich zu sein wie damals unsere Dirtbikes - für jeden Spaß zu haben - Chris Smith hat es drauf:


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2013)

Fahrkönnen deluxe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. April 2013)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. Mai 2013)




----------



## Marc B (2. Mai 2013)




----------



## verbali (3. Mai 2013)

Hi,  hier weiss ich nicht so recht wo ich das posten soll.

Fahrtechnik in Perfektion ?  vielleicht
Kraft in Perfektion?  schon eher 
Bekloppt in Perfektion?    definitiv 


http://gentlemensreport.nzz.ch/articles/sport/


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Mai 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 244202 (5. Mai 2013)




----------



## Marc B (7. Mai 2013)




----------



## account2.0 (8. Mai 2013)

verbali schrieb:


> Hi,  hier weiss ich nicht so recht wo ich das posten soll.
> 
> Fahrtechnik in Perfektion ?  vielleicht
> Kraft in Perfektion?  schon eher
> ...


Mit m Fixie wieder runter is ja fast noch krasser als hochfahrn


----------



## Bonvivant (10. Mai 2013)

Einmal Rundumschlag mit allem für alle und überhaupt!
[ame="http://vimeo.com/65855392"]Chris Akrigg - five on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Wobbi (10. Mai 2013)

überirdisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pnebling (11. Mai 2013)

Genial, noch besser als das "A hill in spain"- Video.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Mai 2013)

uff, einfach irre


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Mai 2013)

Der Typ ist ein gott, krasses video ^^


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Mai 2013)

Bestes Video ever! - dieser Thread kann geschlossen werden


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Mai 2013)




----------



## DasManne (12. Mai 2013)

die größe spielt wohl doch keine rolle.....


----------



## Deleted 134590 (12. Mai 2013)

Unfassbar, der lässt alles und jeden aussehen wie Anfänger!
Alpe7 hat Recht, besser geht nicht


----------



## boblike (13. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie deprimieren einen diese Videos manchmal, kenne keinen der auch nur annähernd so fahren kann.


----------



## pnebling (13. Mai 2013)

Sehe das eher als Inspiration und Motivation überhaupt aufs Rad zu steigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Sehe das eher als Inspiration und Motivation überhaupt aufs Rad zu steigen.



Genau so, durch bessere Fahrer sollte man sich nie depimieren/demotivieren lassen!

Warum auch?!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. Mai 2013)

Eben! Ich finde es motivierend zu sehen, was noch alles geht mit'm Bike!
Das ist ja in gewisser Weise auch das tolle an diesem Sport: Fahrtechnisch ist man _nie _ganz fertig. Es geht immer weiter - und das auf einem sehr schönen Weg


----------



## Zara Bernard (13. Mai 2013)

Yeah!  Akrigg!


----------



## grothauu (13. Mai 2013)

unglaublich gut.


----------



## Marc B (15. Mai 2013)

Ryan Leech is back


----------



## alli333i (16. Mai 2013)

Wurd aber auch zeit!

Für mich einfach DER fahrer..... Kannte und mochte den schon, bevor McAscills erstes Video bekannt wurde. Und ich mag ihn heute noch mehr als alle anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. Mai 2013)

Nose-Wheelie ungewollt


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## PiR4Te (20. Mai 2013)

Der Typ is krank... schönes vid


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## Marcus_xXx (20. Mai 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


>



Schön, aber vor Monaten schon gepostet worden..


----------



## Deleted 244202 (20. Mai 2013)

Sorry für den repost 
Hier was schönes neues:


----------



## MonsterJoe (21. Mai 2013)




----------



## Bonvivant (22. Mai 2013)

Schöne Fahrtechnik in Kombination mit einer Lehrstunde 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23808269"]Pumping the Trail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (22. Mai 2013)




----------



## BIKESTARR (22. Mai 2013)

nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (22. Mai 2013)




----------



## r.lochi (23. Mai 2013)

geilösen!


----------



## Janf85 (23. Mai 2013)

Geil, wogibts denn sowas hier in der nähe :-/


----------



## Marc B (29. Mai 2013)




----------



## poritz (29. Mai 2013)

endlich ma wieder n video mit gescheiter mukke


----------



## Seightx (30. Mai 2013)

Mal ein paar Deutsche 
Falls die Videos schonmal gepostet wurden: sorry 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KISnewMF4xg"]Zugspitze-X - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNuGK2YTCdM"]Gates Nicolai - AMT - All Mountain Trial with Marco Hoesel and Frank Schneider - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnYau-OljX8"]Gates Nicolai - AMT 2 - All Mountain Trial with Marco Hoesel and Frank Schneider - Volume 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2013)

So eine Radkotrolle....


----------



## Allrider (31. Mai 2013)

Was willst du in so nem abgelegenen Bergdörfchen sonst auch machen 

Ne der Junge ist schon gut, der macht das auch mit Motorrädern!


----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2013)

Brendan wie immer vorbildlich unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha1.0 (31. Mai 2013)

Echt Krass!!




Endlich mit dem Einbetten gerafft


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2013)




----------



## SofusCorn (4. Juni 2013)

@Micha1.0
Ich bin kein Fan von trick-videos aufm BMX, warum auch immer, aber das ist echt innovativ.
Und "veröffentlicht am * 28.05.2013" *fast *4 mio views *.


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2013)

Für das Alter schon perfekt


----------



## atlas (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen,ich find die hier gezeigten Videos teilweise super und die Bikebeherrschung der Rider virtuos.

Was mir fehlt sind Videos von technischen "Sachen" mit CC-Bikes, heist 100 mm Federweg vorn,Hardtail und 5-10 cm Sattelüberhöhung.
Würde mir eventuell mehr helfen bei der Verbesserung meiner Fahrtechnik.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## JDEM (5. Juni 2013)

Hier kann man gut die Fehler von CC-Fahrern erkennen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21034147"]BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (5. Juni 2013)

Na ja.


----------



## moparisti (5. Juni 2013)

wie geil ist das denn 
aber ich vermute mal, das es da verdammt steil und rutschig war. das sieht man ja in videos nicht..


----------



## Marc B (6. Juni 2013)

Auch auf Ausdauergeräten kann man perfekte Fahrtechnik zeigen


----------



## mueslimann (6. Juni 2013)

Helme sind völlig überbewertet 
Oder käme das Video dann bei der angepeilten Hipster-Käufergruppe nicht mehr so an? 
Ich würde mich als Hersteller dafür schämen. 

Ansonsten: klar Brumotti fährt gut, aber das Video ist ziemlich langweilig und monoton.


----------



## Zipp2211 (6. Juni 2013)

Tolle Bilder, super Location.


----------



## jokomen (7. Juni 2013)

Cooler Typ, hat in Finale Ligure uns mal in seiner Performance mit eingebaut. Unvergesslich !


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. Juni 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hier kann man gut die Fehler von CC-Fahrern erkennen:
> 
> BUCS 2011 X.C Carnage! on Vimeo



Wie sagt man auf internetneudeutsch..? ROFLMAO!? 

Richtig witzig, wie die da in Ihren RR Pellen den Hang runtersegeln.. xD Das die Sattel runtergehen (und das auch helfen wird) hat denen noch keiner gesagt?! ^^


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2013)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. Juni 2013)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Das die Sattel runtergehen (und das auch helfen wird) hat denen noch keiner gesagt?! ^^


Bloß nicht, dann gäbe es so saucoole Szenen wie nach 2:47 nicht zu bewundern.


----------



## account2.0 (16. Juni 2013)

So langsam scheint der Vorrat an Ideen für Bikevideos doch zu Ende zu gehen:
http://www.spiegel.de/video/wanderf...e-weltmeister-gee-atherton-video-1277203.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (16. Juni 2013)

das video ist zwar ziemlich sinnlos (bis auf ein paar beeindruckende slomos vom falken), aber "spass" hatten sicherlich beide!^^


----------



## peter1966 (16. Juni 2013)

Ich finde das sehr gelungen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=iUeZMGrLAhY


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2013)

MUST SEE: Danny MacAskills IMAGINATE:

*http://imaginate.redbull.com/videos/riding_film*


----------



## Rüssel__ (18. Juni 2013)

Der Meister bei der Arbeit...

Absolut geniales Video


----------



## Micha1.0 (18. Juni 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> MUST SEE: Danny MacAskills IMAGINATE:
> 
> *http://imaginate.redbull.com/videos/riding_film*



Einfach nur Herrlich!!!!

Das ist so was von Abnormal.......Das ist doch kein Mensch mehr.......
Mir fehlen die Worte....


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2013)

Mit dem Fahrkönnen braucht man keine Bikeparks, Dirt-Spots etc....!


----------



## Wassertrinker (21. Juni 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> MUST SEE: Danny MacAskills IMAGINATE:
> 
> *http://imaginate.redbull.com/videos/riding_film*



Noch nie so oft gelacht bei einem Video mit solch einer hohen Fahrtechnik!!!!


----------



## frankderflieger (21. Juni 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mit dem Fahrkönnen braucht man keine Bikeparks, Dirt-Spots etc....!



Wer weiss in welcher Stadt der Kollege unterwegs ist ?

Danke 
Frank


----------



## SofusCorn (21. Juni 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> MUST SEE: Danny MacAskills IMAGINATE:
> 
> *http://imaginate.redbull.com/videos/riding_film*



der trick über den ball auf die Schiene hat 250 Anläufe gebraucht. Da hätt ich keinen Bock mehr ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheingauer (21. Juni 2013)

Melbourne.




frankderflieger schrieb:


> Wer weiss in welcher Stadt der Kollege unterwegs ist ?
> 
> Danke
> Frank


----------



## JayDee1982 (22. Juni 2013)

Das ist mal ein richtig geiles Video

Ich möchte nur 1/8 so gut fahren können wie der Junge

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65855392"]Chris Akrigg - five on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## TimTorteloni (23. Juni 2013)

Puh, das wär nix für mich ^^


----------



## peter1966 (23. Juni 2013)

Woo ..   Schmerzfrei


----------



## pnebling (24. Juni 2013)

Brrr, die sind irre. Nix für mich, bin ich nicht schwindelfrei genug für.


----------



## narf41 (24. Juni 2013)

Immer wieder imposant. Und am besten der Typ bei 3:00 am Wegesrand  Aber Knieschützer und Helm kannste dir auf der Strecke eigentlich auch sparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (24. Juni 2013)

läuft wohl eher unter "Leichtsinn in Perfektion"... Bin vor kurzem in einer ähnlichen Situation mit dem Lenker hängen geblieben und den Abhang runter, gottseidank waren dort genug Bäume im Gegensatz zum Video.


----------



## Wobbi (24. Juni 2013)

was hat´n das video mit fahrtechnik in perfektion zu tun? suicide tendenzen?


----------



## TimTorteloni (24. Juni 2013)

Nichts.. aber nen eigenen Thread dafür aufmachen wollt ich auch nich


----------



## Marc B (2. Juli 2013)




----------



## r.lochi (2. Juli 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/69037211"]http://vimeo.com/69037211[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Juli 2013)




----------



## Marc B (7. Juli 2013)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (7. Juli 2013)




----------



## Marc B (10. Juli 2013)

Nix krasses, aber schön schnelle und cleane Hardtail-Action:


----------



## Marc B (10. Juli 2013)

Guter garten für das Training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (10. Juli 2013)

klickt ihr eigentlich auch immer auf youtube-vollbild und ärgert euch das es nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Billybob (10. Juli 2013)

Jupp. Und dann gucke ichs direkt auf yt.


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Juli 2013)

genau, trotzdem mach ich den selben Fehler jedes mal. 
Das kann man wohl fixen, aber scheinbar ging die PM an den falschen admin.


----------



## DHK (11. Juli 2013)

Jo, immer und immer wieder und ich merks mir nicht -.-


----------



## Marc B (12. Juli 2013)




----------



## Nico Laus (15. Juli 2013)

[redbull]http://www.redbull.com/us/en/bike/stories/1331600920917/curtis-keene-bc-trails-clip[/redbull]

Bekomme keine Einbindung hin, daher hier als Link: http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331601131647/curtis-keene-shreds-some-of-bc-s-best-trails


----------



## GeorgeP (15. Juli 2013)

not bad, wenn ich mal groß bin fahr ich auch mal so, vieleicht im nächsten leben


----------



## <NoFear> (18. Juli 2013)

Back On Track von KäptnFR


----------



## Eisbein (25. Juli 2013)

#klickpedale ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pnebling (25. Juli 2013)

?


----------



## Marc B (31. Juli 2013)




----------



## narf41 (31. Juli 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...


 

Flower als flow...
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/323929/


----------



## pnebling (1. August 2013)

narf41 schrieb:


> Flower als flow...
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/323929/



wow


----------



## <NoFear> (2. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwmQiCXw6is"]peoplegrapher.  In the Woods with Amir Kabbani - YouTube[/nomedia]






AMIR-ACTION


----------



## Asrael (2. August 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/275227


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (4. August 2013)

Bedeutet Fahrtechnik eigentlich immer Max-Speed Berg runter?
Für den Normal-Biker - Sorry?
Ich mein beeindruckend, was die Jungs so abliefern. Aber ich kann davon ungefähr 0.0 mitnehmen, weil ich da SO WEIT von weg bin....


----------



## Billybob (4. August 2013)

@hulster zwischendurch gibts ja auch mal non-shredder videos... an denen habe ich auch deutlich mehr spaß.
alles andere ist ein stück weit faszinierend... bis es eben frustrierend wird 



Bonvivant schrieb:


> Schöne Fahrtechnik in Kombination mit einer Lehrstunde
> Pumping the Trail on Vimeo


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Bedeutet Fahrtechnik eigentlich immer Max-Speed Berg runter?
> Für den Normal-Biker - Sorry?
> Ich mein beeindruckend, was die Jungs so abliefern. Aber ich kann davon ungefähr 0.0 mitnehmen, weil ich da SO WEIT von weg bin....




Fahrtechnik in Perfektion bedeutet nicht mit max speed den berg runter sonder kontroliertes biken im grenzbereich.

Also so sehe ich das jedenfalls und mitnehmen kann ich da auch nix, bzw nur bedingt.


----------



## hulster (4. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik in Perfektion bedeutet nicht mit



So meinte ich das auch - provokant ausgedrückt. Die Jungs sind ohne Frage richtig gut drauf, aber einfach Welten von dem weg, was die meisten Biker drauf haben - ohne jemand zu nahe treten zu wollen.
Auch wenn es formell zum Thread-Titel passt, würde ich mir wünschen, dass in mehrere Threads zu differenzieren. 
Vielleicht sogar als Unterforum mit verschiedenen Kategorien, wo es dann jeweils nen Thread "Fahrtechnik in Perfektion" gibt.

    Anfänger
    Fortgeschrittene
    Experten
    DH
    Slope
    Dirt

Wenn nicht dann wenigsten mehrere Threads

   Fahrtechnik in Perfektion (Anfänger/Fortgeschrittene Trail)
   Fahrtechnik in Perfektion (Experten Trail)
   Fahrtechnik in Perfektion (Experten DH/Slope/Dirt)

So findet man die Sachen die einen interessieren eher. Und wenn man einfach Bock hat nen geiles Video zu sehen, weiß man auch wo.


----------



## Lennart (4. August 2013)

Ist dir bewusst, was so Begriffe wie "Anfänger", "Fortgeschritten" und "Perfektion" bedeuten?


----------



## Nico Laus (5. August 2013)

Beamter in Urlaub?

Klick mal ganz oben auf den Reiter "Videos". Da findest du Videos, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, nach MTB-Art sortiert. Und fahrtechnisch ist da alles dabei: Von ganz schlecht über Mittelmaß bis zu Perfektion.


----------



## chem (5. August 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Beamter in Urlaub?


----------



## hulster (5. August 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Klick mal ganz oben auf den Reiter "Videos". Da findest du Videos, wie von dir vorgeschlagen, nach MTB-Art sortiert. Und fahrtechnisch ist da alles dabei: Von ganz schlecht über Mittelmaß bis zu Perfektion.



Dann kann ich mir den Thread doch eigentlich eh sparen - oder?
Kann man aber nicht, da nur über Video Kategorien nicht zu erkenn ist, was gute Fahrtechnik (oder von mir aus "in Perfektion") ist.
Und mittlerweile ist dieser Thread auch ziemlich lang. Und ich verschwende meine Zeit eigentlich ungern mit Suchen. 
Aber es mag einfach Leute geben die Zeit zuviel haben.


----------



## hulster (5. August 2013)

Lennart schrieb:


> Ist dir bewusst, was so Begriffe wie "Anfänger", "Fortgeschritten" und "Perfektion" bedeuten?



Wo ist das Problem? Kann man doch einfach an den Levels von Ridefirst oder Bikeride o.ä. festmachen, oder?


----------



## hulster (5. August 2013)

chem schrieb:


>



Nöh - Arbeitender mit wenig Zeit sich stundenlang durch nette Videos durchzuklicken, wenn er mal was ganz Bestimmtest sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lennart (5. August 2013)

Du bist derjenige, der aus allem ein Problem machen will. Der Punkt ist, dass es hier um Perfektion (falls dir der Begriff nichts sagt --> Google) geht. Anfängervideos gibts woanders genug und haben hier nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Wobbi (5. August 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mir den Thread doch eigentlich eh sparen - oder?
> Kann man aber nicht, da nur über Video Kategorien nicht zu erkenn ist, was gute Fahrtechnik (oder von mir aus "in Perfektion") ist.
> Und mittlerweile ist dieser Thread auch ziemlich lang. Und ich verschwende meine Zeit eigentlich ungern mit Suchen.
> Aber es mag einfach Leute geben die Zeit zuviel haben.



nimm´s einfach, wie es ist! da ich weitaus mehr auf trial-, oder bbs-action, als auf diese bergabgeballer stehe, komme ich hier auch zu kurz, geniesse aber die qualitativ hochwertigen videos mit den darin enthaltenen fahrkünsten, egal ob´s nu meine richtung ist, oder nicht.
um fahrtechnik zu lernen, empfehle ich ryan leech, oder lehrvideos der jeweiligen mtb-schulen, aber nicht diesen thread! hier geht´s lediglich um (einfach formuliert) paaaaaaartyyy!


----------



## hulster (5. August 2013)

Lennart schrieb:


> Du bist derjenige, der aus allem ein Problem machen will. Der Punkt ist, dass es hier um Perfektion (falls dir der Begriff nichts sagt --> Google) geht. Anfängervideos gibts woanders genug und haben hier nichts zu suchen.



Wieso Problem - geht's noch? Liest wohl etwas zu schnell. 
Sollte ne Anregung sein und sonst nix. Und wenn es nur mir so geht, dann halt nicht.
Niemand hat davon gesprochen, dass hier Anfänger-Videos rein sollen.
Ich meinte Videos die Techniken auf Anfänger/Fortgeschrittenen Niveau in Perfektion zeigen. Und die gibt es in diesem Thread schon. Nur finden tut man sie schlecht, weil er mittlerweile relativ lang ist und zuletzt fast nur Baller-Videos gepostet wurden.


----------



## hulster (5. August 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> hier geht´s lediglich um (einfach formuliert) paaaaaaartyyy!



Genau dem ist nicht so, wenn du dir den Anfang des Threads anschaust. Aber halt mittlerweile. Deswegen die Anregung.
Aber ich kann die letzten Videos auch geniessen.


----------



## Nico Laus (5. August 2013)

> Videos die Techniken auf Anfänger/Fortgeschrittenen Niveau in Perfektion zeigen


Falscher Thread und seltsames Anliegen.


----------



## pnebling (5. August 2013)

Macht den Thread jetzt bitte nicht durch ne Diskussion kaputt. Postet wenigstens nen Video mit.
http://www.youtube.com/embed/dm4b__Qse6M


----------



## Billybob (5. August 2013)

...is auch quatsch. dann kommt jeder mit dem erstbesten video an nur um was sagen zu dürfen. einfach das gesabbel einstellen


----------



## Nico Laus (5. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeqo1i6TvW4"]DANNY MACASKILL IN TAIWAN -- powered by Lezyne - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hulster (8. August 2013)

Ok - wenn ich der einzige bin... 

Dann steuer ich auch mal was bei. Weit weg, von dem wo ich bin. Wäre mir auch wegen der Ausgesetztheit viel zu gefährlich. Aber beeindrucken die Kontrolle bei langsamer Fahrt. 

http://www.bike-magazin.de//nachrichten/video-vertrider---the-line/a15905.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (8. August 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> DANNY MACASKILL IN TAIWAN -- powered by Lezyne - YouTube



Lol, da ist ja bei 2:09 ein Taiwan Pumptrack


----------



## Marc B (8. August 2013)

Es muss nicht immer MacAskill sein - schöne Lines, tolle Radkontrolle und hohe Hops gibt es hier zu sehen:






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## account2.0 (8. August 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> DANNY MACASKILL IN TAIWAN -- powered by Lezyne - YouTube


Das, was der da isst (2:58), würde ich auch nur mit Helm auf essen.


----------



## Hansharz (9. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1yeDW3dHdw"]JBC 4X Revelations - Michal Marosi crazy wallride - YouTube[/nomedia]

zieht euch das nach dem Sturz rein....


----------



## boblike (9. August 2013)

Hier noch mal aus einer anderen Perspektive:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnYVi7DXjtI"]Best shot/view wallride overtake JBC 4x - Marosi  3.8.2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOKcEl1hCo0"]JBC 4X Revelations - Michal MaroÅ¡i On Wallride - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Tilo (9. August 2013)

Moin,

passt gut ins Thema .

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrm-ZIhJcSg&feature=c4-overview&list=UUQhTm0Zk2tOoHSawLVm5ZfQ"]No Hander auf dem Singletrail - YouTube[/nomedia]

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (9. August 2013)

@Tilo von dem kann man noch viel lernen


----------



## hulster (9. August 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Es muss nicht immer MacAskill sein - schöne Lines, tolle Radkontrolle und hohe Hops gibt es hier zu sehen:
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Gefällt mir eigentlich noch besser als Danny. Das Ganze ist weicher, eleganter, mit mehr Stil. Die Kontrolle auf den dünnen Geländern ist beeindruckend.


----------



## Marc B (14. August 2013)

Im nächsten Leben werde ich Trialer  Schönes Video:


----------



## MisterCool (15. August 2013)

Also echt, nichts beeindruckt mich so sehr wie die Trialer. Jetzt ist es a bisserl zu spät, aber wie oben gesagt, im nächsten Leben


----------



## R.C. (15. August 2013)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es a bisserl zu spät [...]



Es ist nie zu spaet.


----------



## Lennart (15. August 2013)

Dann hats ja noch Zeit...


----------



## hulster (16. August 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Im nächsten Leben werde ich Trialer



Yup - du bist auch schon so alt.


----------



## Marc B (16. August 2013)

Nee, zu alt bin ich nicht, aber mein Problemknie dankt mir, wenn ich keine Trial-Zukunft anstrebe 

Nice:


----------



## Cruise (16. August 2013)

Und das ohne Trial-Bike 


Ja, der schöne Odenwald


----------



## GeorgeP (16. August 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nee, zu alt bin ich nicht, aber mein Problemknie dankt mir, wenn ich keine Trial-Zukunft anstrebe
> 
> Nice:




Klasse und wenn ich mal groß bin kann ich das auch oder doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (16. August 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> DANNY MACASKILL IN TAIWAN -- powered by Lezyne - YouTube



Depressing! I hate this guy!

Nico.


----------



## account2.0 (19. August 2013)

Video? Gabs damals noch nicht. Interessanter SPON-Artikel über die ersten Fahrradartisten, lange vor Hans Rey oder Danny Macaskill:
http://einestages.spiegel.de/external/ShowTopicAlbumBackground/a29202/l0/l0/F.html


----------



## Machiavelli (20. August 2013)

Man sieht aber schon, dass er sich mit den 650b Wagenrädern deutlich mehr abmüht.



GeorgeP schrieb:


> Klasse und wenn ich mal groß bin kann ich das auch oder doch nicht


----------



## narf41 (20. August 2013)

Unsere Nachbarn habens auch ganz gut drauf.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/48588406"]Cult project - Jiri Fikejz video on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (23. August 2013)

Mit dem 160 mm Enduro im Wald und in der Stadt - Dominik Raab geht ab:


----------



## boblike (25. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-WkO9sMZdY"]#OnTheHunt: Episode 3 - Chain Reaction/Nukeproof - Sam Hill - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (26. August 2013)

Schneidi rockt auf jedem Bike!


----------



## Marc B (3. September 2013)

Unter anderem mit Danny MacAskill


----------



## narf41 (3. September 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Schneidi rockt auf jedem Bike!


 Und nächstes Mal darauf die Megavalanche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pnebling (3. September 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Unter anderem mit Danny MacAskill



Das war jetzt mal wieder was richtig schön zum genießen und relaxen.


----------



## Lapper22 (6. September 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/330143/

Sorry, das mit dem Video einbetten werde ich wohl nicht mehr lernen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Asrael (6. September 2013)

Radsport auf Arte?


----------



## chem (6. September 2013)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/330143/
> 
> Sorry, das mit dem Video einbetten werde ich wohl nicht mehr lernen.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Super!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (8. September 2013)

​


----------



## Marc B (9. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (9. September 2013)

Das Ischgl Video macht ja mal so richtig Bock auf Biken


----------



## SofusCorn (9. September 2013)

Wibmer wird bestimmt irgendwann von MacAskill adoptiert. edit: okay, ist natürlich quatsch vom Alter .


----------



## fLipN (11. September 2013)




----------



## studicker (11. September 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-van-Steenbergen-Brothers-smith-optics-video-2013.html

nois


----------



## R.C. (12. September 2013)




----------



## Marc B (12. September 2013)

Flugkönnen deluxe


----------



## Hike_O (12. September 2013)

Sehr cooler Typ!



R.C. schrieb:


>


----------



## R.C. (13. September 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Sehr cooler Typ!



Ja, bei dem Video passt die Musik ideal!





Tyrone Williams ist auch sonst nicht so schlecht:


----------



## Allrider (13. September 2013)

https://vimeo.com/74449652#at=0


----------



## Marc B (13. September 2013)

Hier direkt eingebettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (13. September 2013)

Ich kann ihn einfach nicht oft genug sehen.
Hammer der Typ!


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. September 2013)

Absolut wieder mal.......
Der macht einfach die schönsten Video´s


----------



## Hike_O (13. September 2013)

Zu Akrigg fällt mir nix mehr ein 

 @R.C.: Besten Dank für die Links


----------



## pnebling (13. September 2013)

Wie geil ist das denn...? Hammer!


----------



## Marc B (19. September 2013)

Interessantes Video mit Peter Bäckgren als Inspiration für den Winter?


----------



## derAndre (19. September 2013)

Ich bin sicher Eure Mütter/Frauen werden begeistert sein!  Schön auch das er die Schuhe auszieht als er am Schluss das Haus betritt!


----------



## studicker (19. September 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Interessantes Video mit Peter Bäckgren als Inspiration für den Winter?



das ... ist ... total ... bescheuert!

aber schön offene Küche und so


----------



## Hike_O (20. September 2013)

Inkl. sehr krassem Drop


----------



## Marc B (23. September 2013)

Die Beiden gehen einfach ab:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studicker (23. September 2013)

Endlich mal wieder anständig Airtime! :-D


----------



## R.C. (28. September 2013)

Weil ich's gerade im BMX-Bereich gepostet habe und dort eh niemand hinsieht: ein Flashback ins Jahr 1987.
'101 Freestyle Tricks' - mit einem 'flatlandenten' Mat Hoffman (und einem Nicht-BMXer namens Hans Rey).
Sehr zu empfehlen fuer jeden, der Mal eine Auffrischung der ganzen (alten) Tricks und deren Namen braucht - und sei es nur, um zu erfahren, wie ein 'Super Chicken' aussieht 
http://player.vimeo.com/video/22166280


----------



## Billybob (28. September 2013)

das sind aslo die vorreiter der downhillschlafanzüge


----------



## R.C. (28. September 2013)

Billybob schrieb:


> das sind aslo die vorreiter der downhillschlafanzüge



Ja, damals nahm man es mit dem 'MX' in BMX noch sehr ernst und wollte auch so aussehen.


----------



## thegood (29. September 2013)

Fahrtechnik sollte eben doch nicht die Streckenbesichtigung ersetzen  .

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cf5_1380416568


----------



## Micha1.0 (29. September 2013)

ALTER!!
Da unten lagen schon 2 und dann kommt nachdem noch einer runter!!
Unglaublich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (29. September 2013)

Das BMX Gedöns von anno dazumal ist ja herrlich.
Die alten Plastikfelgen kenne ich auch noch aus meiner Kindheit, waren saustylish damals bei den 7-12 jährigen Raudis.
Weed-Hacker...was für ein geiler Trick! 


Das mit der unerwarteten Linkskurve ist ja übel.
Wären die aufeinander gelandet hätte das sicherlich gut geknirscht.


----------



## pnebling (29. September 2013)

thegood schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik sollte eben doch nicht die Streckenbesichtigung ersetzen  .
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cf5_1380416568




Höhö


----------



## Bonvivant (6. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, Doppelpost
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Quere-Attitude-2-video-2013.html


----------



## Bonvivant (6. Oktober 2013)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Quere-Attitude-2-video-2013.html


----------



## dertutnix (7. Oktober 2013)

was war nochmals die idee dieses threads?


----------



## mpirklbauer (9. Oktober 2013)

Wieder einmal Hammer

[ame="http://vimeo.com/48131951"]Through the mill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## much175 (10. Oktober 2013)

tolles Video mit angenehmer Musik


----------



## R.C. (12. Oktober 2013)

Damit's nicht uebersehen wird:


----------



## Hike_O (12. Oktober 2013)

Das ist mir irgendwie viel zu kreativ.


----------



## mpirklbauer (13. Oktober 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/76626819"]#whatwereyoudoingat10 on Vimeo[/ame]

für das Alter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (14. Oktober 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Das ist mir irgendwie viel zu kreativ.


Mir auch; sind viele gute Sachen bei aber manches ist mir zu experimentell und zu wenig flow.


----------



## studicker (14. Oktober 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> ...für das Alter!



Junge Junge Junge, besonders das Ende ist spannend. Ganzschöner Einschlag, bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.


----------



## pnebling (14. Oktober 2013)

studicker schrieb:


> Junge Junge Junge, besonders das Ende ist spannend. Ganzschöner Einschlag, bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.



So will ich auch  mal fahren können, wenn ich groß bin.


----------



## Agil (20. Oktober 2013)

studicker schrieb:


> Junge Junge Junge, besonders das Ende ist spannend. Ganzschöner Einschlag, bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.



Der, der den Jungen (Respekt) das springen läßt, ist eh verrückt.
Ich als Vater würde es mir nie verzeihen wenn mein Sohn/Tochter durch irgendwas an dieser Stelle nochmal nen Meter weniger springt. In meinen Augen ist das unverantwortlich, sorry.

cu


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Oktober 2013)

Agil schrieb:


> Ich als Vater würde es mir nie verzeihen wenn mein Sohn/Tochter durch irgendwas an dieser Stelle nochmal nen Meter weniger springt. In meinen Augen ist das unverantwortlich, sorry.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11033504&postcount=18


----------



## JulianM. (21. Oktober 2013)

in meinen augen ist das wichtigste die überzeugung für den sport und, in dem alter, der support der Eltern. andere sportarten birgen auch gefahren!


----------



## boblike (21. Oktober 2013)

Genau, 
und wenn man in dem alter aus dem Baumhaus fällt oder sich beim spielen sonstwo ordentlich auf die F...s legt ist nicht viel besser.
Somit hat der kleine ein vernünftiges Hobby und kommt nicht auf noch dümmere Gedanken.


----------



## Bonvivant (27. Oktober 2013)

Zwar aus den mtb-news kopiert. Aber...seht selbst


----------



## MonsterJoe (27. Oktober 2013)

da schaut man gerne zu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (30. Oktober 2013)

aber wo sieht Du jetzt Fahrtechnik? Versteh mich nicht falsch, die Jungs fahren sicher super aber aus der Helmkameraperspektive sieht man davon doch überhaupt nix?!

Ich versteht diesen Thread immer weniger...


----------



## Nico Laus (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich sehe da ne Menge Fahrtechnik! Verstehe deinen Einwand nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Oktober 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Das ist mir irgendwie viel zu kreativ.



Ich finds jetzt auch nicht so sehenswert. Viel zu viel rumgehampel auf dem BMX ohne wirklich zu fahren.

Eins interessiert mich aber. Wie macht der die Rückwärtswheelies ohne dass sich die Kurbeln mitdrehen?

Nico.


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2013)

freecoaster naben ist hier das zu suchende stichwort. 

Kurz: die ermöglichen es in einer bestimmten stellung rückwärts zu rollen ohne das gekurbelt werden muss.


----------



## R.C. (1. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Kurz: die ermöglichen es in einer bestimmten stellung rückwärts zu rollen ohne das gekurbelt werden muss.



Nicht 'eine bestimmte Stellung', Freecoaster sind im Freilauf wenn man nicht nach vorne kurbelt (meist kann man den 'Slack', also wie weit man nach vorne treten muss, einstellen).

Wie die (alten, seit kurzem gibt's auch welche, die anders funktionieren) Freecoaster funktionieren:





Btw. Wheelies heissen sie, wenn man in die Kurbel tritt, ein Wheelie, bei dem man nicht tritt, ist ein Manual.

Nicht nur Geschwafel:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/1078758"]Federal BMX - Bruce Crisman 'Remixed' Section on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> freecoaster naben ist hier das zu suchende stichwort.



Krass, ich hatte zwar den Begriff schon mal gehört, dachte aber es handelt sich einfach nur um ein Synonym für Freilauf oder so etwas.

Nico.

p.s.: Ich schnall das nicht. Warum keinen Helm, wenn er sich schon so oft auf die Fresse legt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (1. November 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Warum keinen Helm, wenn er sich schon so oft auf die Fresse legt?


 
Wohl schon zu oft lang gemacht und deshalb sehr vergesslich.


----------



## pnebling (1. November 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> p.s.: Ich schnall das nicht. Warum keinen Helm, wenn er sich schon so oft auf die Fresse legt?



Is wohl uncool bei BMX.


----------



## <NoFear> (1. November 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Is wohl uncool bei BMX.



... oder in "Amiland"...


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. November 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> ... oder in "Amiland"...



Only in America.  

Ich habe vor kurzem mit Trial angefangen und kack mir in die Hosen, wenn ich keinen Helm aufhabe. So viele Fails wie ich produziere, da brauch ich den, wenngleich ich bei diesem Sport noch nicht und in meinen fast 8 Kurierjahren erst letzten Monat auf den Kopf gefallen bin (was ohne Helm wirklich schlimm ausgegangen wäre).

Nico.


----------



## Marc B (2. November 2013)

So geht man in der Stadt spielen


----------



## R.C. (2. November 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem mit Trial angefangen und kack mir in die Hosen, wenn ich keinen Helm aufhabe.



Der Helm kommt AUF DEN KOPF 

Aber vorher wuerd' ich ihn waschen!


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. November 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> So geht man in der Stadt spielen



Gabs da nicht mal eine Downhill Comp in dieser Stadt? Ich hatte da mal was gesehen, was genau danach ausschaute.

edit: Hier isses.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. November 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> edit: Hier isses.


La Paz = Valparaiso?


----------



## R.C. (3. November 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> La Paz = Valparaiso?



Bolivien /= Chile


----------



## Marc B (6. November 2013)

Den Jungs schaut man gerne zu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xedims (6. November 2013)

Immer wieder gern anzusehen...!!!! Als wäre der Kerl schoon mit dem Bike aus dem Mutterleib entsprungen....

Sein Kinderzimmer war ja jedenfalls ziemlich groß:  ( [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv3xVOs7_No"]Danny MacAskill's Imaginate - YouTube[/nomedia] ) Das mit den Bleistiften gefiel mir am besten...



mw360 schrieb:


> Zieht euch das reinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> _*Danny Macaskill - Industrial Revolutions - YouTube*_​


----------



## Marc B (9. November 2013)

Interessant die Fahrstile der Beiden zu beobachten:


----------



## Marc B (12. November 2013)

Eine Kamera, eine flache Ebene und ein Street-Trialer - der Typ kann was:


----------



## Hike_O (12. November 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Eine Kamera, eine flache Ebene und ein Street-Trialer - der Typ kann was:


 
Welche Reifengröße fährt er?


----------



## pnebling (12. November 2013)

Kein 650B!


----------



## Hike_O (12. November 2013)

pnebling schrieb:


> Kein 650B!


 
Sehr gut erkannt! 
Für 20 Zoller sehen die imho zu groß, und für 24 zu klein aus.
Obwohl ich doch auf 24er tippen würde.


----------



## pnebling (12. November 2013)

Vielleicht soll da ein neuer Standart eingeführt werden? 21 ³/8 ,oder so.


----------



## jan84 (12. November 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/76182654"]Quere Attitude 2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Mitglied (13. November 2013)

Solider Grundspeed!
Schönes Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (13. November 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoL-bDZqt0I"]ÐÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²ÐµÐ¹ÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð²ÐµÐ»Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð°Ð» Ð² ÐºÐ°Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð½Ðµ - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> Quere Attitude 2 on Vimeo


Kleiner Typ große Räder, sieht einfach kacke aus! Aber Speed stimmt mal!


----------



## Symion (14. November 2013)

Der geht ganz schön ab. Ist aber auch ein geiles Gelände!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (14. November 2013)

Eigentlich alles drin:
http://www.imbikemag.com/technique/

.. bissel Englisch sollte man aber können.


----------



## GeorgeP (14. November 2013)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Eigentlich alles drin:
> http://www.imbikemag.com/technique/
> 
> .. bissel Englisch sollte man aber können.




Sehr gut gemacht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. November 2013)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Eigentlich alles drin:
> http://www.imbikemag.com/technique/
> 
> .. bissel Englisch sollte man aber können.


Ein ganzes Video Geschwätz für einen kleinen Hupfer ist einfach ein didaktischer Rohrkrepierer. Das geht nun wirklich besser, z.B. als "Besser Biken".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (15. November 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ein ganzes Video Geschwätz für einen kleinen Hupfer ist einfach ein didaktischer Rohrkrepierer. Das geht nun wirklich besser, z.B. als "Besser Biken".



Sicherlich redet er viel, aber die Tipps die er gibt, sind entscheidend! Gerade weil du die Sprung-Thematik ansprichst... Das Pushen über die Handgelenke, Fußposition, Tipps zur Blickrichtung, Verhalten in der Luft... usw.! Eben nicht oberflächlich, sondern es wird auch mal gesagt warum was falsch ist und was man dagegen tun kann. Ebenso die anderen Videos... "Travel Adjustment" muss man sich wahrlich nicht geben, aber die Fahrtechnik Tipps sind sehr vernünftig.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. November 2013)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> ... die Fahrtechnik Tipps sind sehr vernünftig.


Es ging mir nicht um den Inhalt sondern um die Qualität der Vermittlung.


----------



## Marc B (22. November 2013)

Immer ein Augenschmaus:


----------



## Marc B (22. November 2013)

Und das hier zeigt, wie man die Stadt perfekt nutzt mit dem Big Bike


----------



## hulster (24. November 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Immer ein Augenschmaus:



Man ist der gut!!!


----------



## DerBergschreck (30. November 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Und das hier zeigt, wie man die Stadt perfekt nutzt mit dem Big Bike



Blockierbremsungen und rechts vor links nicht beachtet.
Und der soll uns ein Vorbild sein?


----------



## Marc B (30. November 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Blockierbremsungen und rechts vor links nicht beachtet. Und der soll uns ein Vorbild sein?



Nee, kein Vorbild  Eher eine Inspiration, wie man Spaß hat in der Stadt auch ohne einem kleinen Hardtail.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## DerBergschreck (1. Dezember 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nee, kein Vorbild  Eher eine Inspiration, wie man Spaß hat in der Stadt auch ohne einem kleinen Hardtail.



Wenn ich mich mal ablege mache ich das lieber allein im Wald und nicht in der Stadt vor Zuschauern


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Dezember 2013)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mal ablege mache ich das lieber allein im Wald und nicht in der Stadt vor Zuschauern




feig oder was


----------



## Marcy666 (10. Dezember 2013)

Fahrtechnik in Perfektion: 

Road Bike Party 2


http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Martyn-Ashton-Road-Bike-Party-2.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verbali (10. Dezember 2013)

*Warum kaufe ich mir eigentlich Mountainbikes?*


----------



## Micha1.0 (10. Dezember 2013)

Mit diesem Video wurde wiedermal bewiesen das es nicht in erster Linie auf das Bike ankommt
(is mir bewusst das die nicht damit angefangen haben zu üben......)


----------



## NoWay92 (10. Dezember 2013)

_Hier ein kleines Video, wie ich mich mit meinem Kumpel im Winter auf den kommenden Enduro - Sommer vorbereite. =]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4bUPhfXcm4"]Drive the best - Transalp Summitrider No.1 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß dabei.

see you on Trail_


----------



## dinamo79 (11. Dezember 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik in Perfektion:
> 
> Road Bike Party 2
> 
> ...


 


Habe jetzt erst von seinem Unfall gelesen und dass er laut Ärzten vermutlich nie wieder wird laufen können!


----------



## SofusCorn (11. Dezember 2013)

Jup, deswegen sind auch die anderen im Video. Die sind für ihn die noch fehlenden Szenen gefahren. Echt traurig, aber bei manchen waghalsigen Sachen frage ich mich, warum das nicht schon früher passiert ist.


----------



## Marc B (11. Dezember 2013)

Der Unfall passierte bei einer Show, also seinem Standard-Routine-Programm - sowas ist typisch, wenn man gerade am wenigsten damit rechnet  Hoffen wir auf eine bestmöglichste Genesung und falls er im Rollstuhl bleibt, dass er es positiv meistert wie Tarek Rasouli!


----------



## Marc B (14. Dezember 2013)

Woa:


----------



## Hike_O (14. Dezember 2013)

Krasseste Shaize!
Musik passt auch wie Faust: "Big L - Flamboyant".

Mehr davon!!!


----------



## chiefrock (14. Dezember 2013)

Eins der besten Videos seit langem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (15. Dezember 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Krasseste Shaize!
> Musik passt auch wie Faust: "Big L - Flamboyant".
> 
> Mehr davon!!!



BIG L - FALL BACK  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyXQlBIujio"]Big L Fall Back - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Hike_O (15. Dezember 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> BIG L - FALL BACK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyXQlBIujio



Stimmt natürlich!
Wie konnte ich nur...die guten alten Zeiten!


----------



## <NoFear> (15. Dezember 2013)

by the way:


----------



## account2.0 (15. Dezember 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt erst von seinem Unfall gelesen und dass er laut Ärzten vermutlich nie wieder wird laufen können!


wenn man am Ende des Videos etwas genauer hinsieht:


----------



## dinamo79 (16. Dezember 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> wenn man am Ende des Videos etwas genauer hinsieht:


 

Danke für den gutgemeinten Hinweis, war jedoch nicht nötig. Auf der verlinkten pinkbike Seite hatte ich bereits zuerst den Text gelesen ("Just three months after suffering a severe spinal injury") und dann das Video mit dem Wissen um seinen Unfall angeschaut, den Rollstuhl habe ich somit auch gesehen.

Wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur aussagen, dass ich erst jetzt zur Veröffentlichung des Videos vom Unfall erfuhr und nicht bereits im September, als es geschah.


----------



## chem (17. Dezember 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> by the way:



Tut mir leid, aber Steffi Marth und Fahrtechnik in Perfektion schließt sich meiner Meinung nach aus. Sicher, die gute Frau hat einiges auf dem Kasten, aber von Perfektion trotzdem sehr weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (17. Dezember 2013)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> by the way:



Finde es nicht schlecht, klar hat man hier schon besseres gesehen.

Wo genau ist das?
Bin nächstes Jahr auch auf Oahu, genauer noch Ewa Beach oder Makakilo, und die Strecke gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## account2.0 (18. Dezember 2013)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Danke für den gutgemeinten Hinweis, war jedoch nicht nötig. Auf der verlinkten pinkbike Seite hatte ich bereits zuerst den Text gelesen ("Just three months after suffering a severe spinal injury") und dann das Video mit dem Wissen um seinen Unfall angeschaut, den Rollstuhl habe ich somit auch gesehen.
> 
> Wollte mit meinem Beitrag nur aussagen, dass ich erst jetzt zur Veröffentlichung des Videos vom Unfall erfuhr und nicht bereits im September, als es geschah.


Hi, war natürlich nicht persönlich gemeint, wollte nur allgemein auf den Rollstuhl hinweisen, weil der ja schon ziemlich im Video versteckt ist.
Was ähnlich bitteres hatte ich vorher schon in diesem Vid gesehen: 



 (MacAskill im Sportstudio 2012). Dort wird sein Manager vorgestellt, Rollstuhlfahrer und ehemaliger MTB-Profi (11:30). Die Angst fährt ja sowieso immer mit, aber das ist mir seitdem nicht mehr aus dem Kopf gegangen.


----------



## ALB_rider (19. Dezember 2013)

account2.0 schrieb:


> Hi, war natürlich nicht persönlich gemeint, wollte nur allgemein auf den Rollstuhl hinweisen, weil der ja schon ziemlich im Video versteckt ist.
> Was ähnlich bitteres hatte ich vorher schon in diesem Vid gesehen:
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das mit Tarek Rasouli ist wirklich ne tragische Geschichte.
Er ist mittlerweile aber Hauptorganisator der FMB-Worldtour und hat seine eigene Management-Firma gegründet:
Rasoulution und managt mittlerweile einen Großteil der europischen Spitzen-Slopesytlern


----------



## mpirklbauer (20. Dezember 2013)

Schön zu sehen, dass auch Profis nicht alles beim ersten Mal hin bekommen






Dafür wirds umso schöner, wenn es klappt.


----------



## Noeps (20. Dezember 2013)

Hammer! Diese Eleganz und Leichtigkeit! ich bin hin und weg!


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (21. Dezember 2013)

Fragt sich nur, warum er sein Bike ne Treppe hochträgt...


----------



## Marc B (21. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Marc B (21. Dezember 2013)

Chris Akrigg ist immer perfekt


----------



## Marc B (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Noeps (22. Dezember 2013)

Cool, und mit Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. Dezember 2013)

anlieger shredden mit fairclough, reynolds & co


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Dezember 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


>


Wie ein grauenhafter Song ein ansich gutes Video so verschandeln kann


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2013)

Ein ziemlicher Manual King  P.S.: Fehlversuche sind mit in diesem Clip!


----------



## kellion2 (31. Dezember 2013)

Euan Beaden:


----------



## art.nagel (1. Januar 2014)

Also Road Bike Party 2 ist echt hart! Das ist mal ein satter Mittelfinger an unseren Materialfetischismus! ^^
Die Jungs könnens
Und wie kam jetzt der Unfall zustande?


----------



## Marc B (4. Januar 2014)

art.nagel schrieb:


> Und wie kam jetzt der Unfall zustande?



Martyn Ashton ist bei einer seiner Trial-Shows unglücklich gestürzt und dabei aus guter Höhe auf den Rücken gefallen. In Zukunft wird er wohl Handbiken probieren, aber da gibt es ja viele positive Beispiele von Bikern / Bikerinnen, die trotz Querschnittslähmung ihrer Leidenschaft weiter fröhnen können.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2014)

Also ein paar der Moves finde ich beeindruckend und smooth:


----------



## Marc B (9. Januar 2014)

Super Action mit dabei und beste Racer:


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Januar 2014)

Tolles Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2014)

Worldcup-Downhiller Josh Bryceland geht auch mit dem kleinen Hardtail ab - eine gute Inspiration:


----------



## Hansharz (12. Januar 2014)

nice waves


----------



## Marc B (13. Januar 2014)

Kirt Voreis geht immer ab, auch in der Kälte:


----------



## Marc B (14. Januar 2014)

Wer hat da wohl die perfektere Trail-Technik?


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Januar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wer hat da wohl die perfektere Trail-Technik?



4WD ist durch nichts zu ersetzen


----------



## Allrider (14. Januar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Kirt Voreis geht immer ab, auch in der Kälte:


 Heisst ja auch Vor*EIS *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (14. Januar 2014)




----------



## Brainman (19. Januar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wer hat da wohl die perfektere Trail-Technik?



  Ganz klar der Hund 
Genau wie meiner, immer vorne Weg


----------



## chilirock (19. Januar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wer hat da wohl die perfektere Trail-Technik?


die haben beide eine Menge Spaß


----------



## verbali (22. Januar 2014)

ha, endlich kann ich hier auch mal wieder was beisteuern,..... ist nur ein kurzer Clip, aber ich finde das nahezu Perfekt wie er das macht!

Leider kann ich Chiolloutzone hier nicht einbetten, desshalb der Link 

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/treppenhuepfen-mit-dem-fahrrad.html


----------



## Eisbein (23. Januar 2014)

ein hoch auf klickpedale. mach das mal mit einem am/enduro (mit flatpedalen) nur in halber geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Ropo123 (23. Januar 2014)

Mit einem Enduro /AM wird das schon schwieriger weil du fast alles in die Federung pumpst. Mit den Pedalen hat das eher weniger zutun. Wobei es schon stimmt mit den Klickpedalen ist es einfacher.


----------



## weilsewurschtis (23. Januar 2014)

Treppenhüpfen mit Flatpedalen:






ich glaub' der Typ vermisst definitiv keine Klickpedale!


----------



## SofusCorn (23. Januar 2014)

"Rottura del freno"
Fahrradbremse hat den Geist aufgegeben im 101 Stock, deswegen Rad wechsel zwischen durch? ^^


----------



## ---- (24. Januar 2014)




----------



## Marc B (25. Januar 2014)

Action und Soundtrack genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (26. Januar 2014)

Klasse Video


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Januar 2014)

Hammer geil


----------



## teafortwo (26. Januar 2014)

Hab jetzt nicht geschaut ob es schon gepostet wurde, aber ich finds einfach irre...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (26. Januar 2014)

sehr schön, daß im Harz, also im richtigen, dem nassen und ihm ist aller Respekt gewiss,gewiss.


----------



## scratch_a (27. Januar 2014)

Manchmal würde man gerne sein Rad in die Ecke stellen und heulen, weil man selber so schlecht fährt.
Fangen solche Fahrer schon als Kleinkind mit BMX an und verbringen die meiste Zeit auf ihrem Rad oder haben sie einfach sehr viel Talent?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Januar 2014)

Beides ?


----------



## Skygate (27. Januar 2014)

Respekt . Da werd Ich Fahrtechnisch nie hinkommen  !


----------



## teafortwo (28. Januar 2014)

Hier nochmal was vom Meistro:
http://tv.freeride-magazine.com/fro...l-Mission%21/dc01d7ebb35d6fa7dd46fd099874f211


----------



## Eisbein (29. Januar 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Manchmal würde man gerne sein Rad in die Ecke stellen und heulen, weil man selber so schlecht fährt.
> Fangen solche Fahrer schon als Kleinkind mit BMX an und verbringen die meiste Zeit auf ihrem Rad oder haben sie einfach sehr viel Talent?


Trial gilt nicht ohne grund als die fahrschule des Mountain Bikens 

Chris Akrigg, war früher ein sehr sehr guter trialfahrer, immer mit eigenem Stil. I.wann hat er dann angefangen, das auch mit anderen Bikes zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. Januar 2014)

Macht was her und das Gelände ist anspruchsvoll:


----------



## studicker (29. Januar 2014)

nais ... das Gelände ist echt nicht ohne. Der Fahrer macht einen recht jungen (klein, leicht) Eindruck :-\


----------



## Bonvivant (30. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß, es ist diskussionswürdig, so 100 prozentig passt's nicht. Ich finde das Video aber sehr interessant, weil die Kurventechnik unkonventionell, aber sehr schnell ist und das Ganze auf einem 29er Scott Scale mit 7.5kg (!) gefahren wurde! (user @chunntdrus)

Ich war mal mit ET unterwegs, der fährt auch so. Seine Meinung: Bike stärker neigen als Dich hat nur den Vorteil bei zu zu wenig Körperdruck, zu wenig Tempo, zu schmalen Felgen, zu viel Luftdruck auch die Seitenstollen runter zu kriegen und im Falle des Falles einen Grenzbereich einzubauen bis der Winkel Rad-Mensch und damit die Zentrifugalkraft wieder fluchtet. Ich so: ahhhja, ok. Funzt aber offensichtlich...

edit: Hier ganz gut zu sehen


----------



## Marc B (30. Januar 2014)

Perfekt aggressiv und auf Flats


----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2014)

Skills im Matsch


----------



## hulster (1. Februar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Macht was her und das Gelände ist anspruchsvoll:



Nen schöner, flüssiger nicht überagressiver Fahrstil. Und das Fahrwerk funktioniert auch ziemlich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laidt (1. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## Bonvivant (2. Februar 2014)

Keine Rückmeldungen auf das Kurventechnikargument. Sollte ich'n extra Thread eröffnen? 
Ich bleib mal bei Kurven:




Von Morrocco Media gibt es noch weitere interessante Video-Analysen.


----------



## narf41 (2. Februar 2014)

Klingt interessant  Aber für Diskussionen dazu ist wohl ein neuer Thread besser...


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2014)

Jasper Jauch ist ein begnadeter DH-Racer, hier kommtiert er mal einen seiner Runs:


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2014)

So sieht es aus wenn die Profis mal perfekt relaxt chillen auf ihren Bikes


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2014)

Die Manuals auf dem Trail sind spaßig - der Typ kann es


----------



## Deleted 244202 (6. Februar 2014)




----------



## Marc B (7. Februar 2014)

Ich finde der Bursche ist super unterwegs, liegt wohl nicht an der Laufradgröße


----------



## Deleted 244202 (7. Februar 2014)




----------



## Marc B (8. Februar 2014)

Sam Reynolds ist primär als Dirtjumper bekannt, checkt hier in seinem neuen Video wie er derbe auf dem DH Bike abgeht:






Die Briten sind einfach krass unterwegs und haben auch ziemlich klasse Strecken & Spots!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. Februar 2014)

Street-Trial-Ass Fabio Wibmer macht Paris unsicher:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2014)

Street-Trial-Ass Dominik Raab schaut man immer gerne zu, hier sein neues Video:

*Link: Dominik Raab in Shanghai*


----------



## Sph1nX (14. Februar 2014)

Bei deinem Link fehlt ne 5 am Ende


----------



## Andreas.blub (16. Februar 2014)

Nicht der hellste Kerl, aber wenn er die Manuals auspackt fall ich vom Stuhl 

Ab Minute 6 und nochmal ab 9 ca. Wer keine Lust auf alles hat.


----------



## Marc B (18. Februar 2014)

Street-Trialern schaut man gerne zu, hier auch schön, dass Fehlversuche mit dabei sind:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. Februar 2014)




----------



## Marc B (27. Februar 2014)

Rheeder ist eine Skill-Maschine:


----------



## Symion (27. Februar 2014)

Crazy Dude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Februar 2014)

Da ist perfektes Treppen-Racing dabei


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2014)

Ein ziemliches Jungtalent:


----------



## DS1002 (3. März 2014)

lohnt sich immer wieder hier reinzuschaun


----------



## Cruise (3. März 2014)




----------



## Marc B (12. März 2014)

Vorfreude


----------



## Marc B (17. März 2014)

Wenn Trialer auf das Enduro Bike wechseln, kommen gute Sachen dabei heraus - auch im Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (17. März 2014)

Nicht schlecht, aber gehört hier wohl eher nicht rein...


----------



## Eisbein (17. März 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber gehört hier wohl eher nicht rein...


achja?! warum nicht?


----------



## DS1002 (18. März 2014)

Keine überdrehten Manöver, schön gefahren. Passt doch super hier rein


----------



## LanceDD (18. März 2014)

Ihr habt schon recht, is Klasse gefahren, aber nicht "Fahrtechnik in Perfektion", so wie der Thread heißt...


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2014)

ist ja nur die trial-weltspitze die da im video zu sehen ist. 

Was mich viel mehr stört: kleiner mann, zu großes fahrrad. sieht immer wieder kacke aus...


----------



## shurikn (19. März 2014)

Da es offenbar noch nicht gepostet wurde... Ich wünschte ich würde nur ein viertel davon abgehen...


----------



## GasMonkey (19. März 2014)

YES!


----------



## Asrael (19. März 2014)

Alter geht der ab!!!


----------



## nullstein (21. März 2014)

Krass!!!


----------



## Marc B (21. März 2014)

Es liegt nicht am Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (22. März 2014)

ist das frustrierend, ich fang glaub ich nochmal da an wo ich meine stützräder abgebaut habe 

Der kerl ist einfach klasse


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (23. März 2014)




----------



## mpirklbauer (24. März 2014)

Auch wenn die Typen nicht ganz echt im Kopf sind (ist nur Spaß) fahren können sie.
Hätte mir aber mehr vom Fahren als von dem Herumgezapple gewunschen.


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2014)

Der Typ ist immer sehr kreativ und hat SKILLS


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. März 2014)




----------



## Marc B (28. März 2014)

Smooth


----------



## Marc B (1. April 2014)

Weil es so alt ist, kennen es manche vielleicht nicht:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. April 2014)

Sieht sehr interessant aus! Ich denke mal, dass Teufelsloch der Name des Trails ist; weiß hier zufällig jemand, wo der ist? Sieht mir ein wenig nach Pfälzer Wald aus...

Enduro:


----------



## Marc B (1. April 2014)

Das Teufelsloch findest Du im Ahrtal, gibt es auch mehr Videos von  

Max Schumann schaut man immer gern zu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FYM-Rider (1. April 2014)

Schaut mal rein ... wird die nächsten zwei Wochen die Fortsetzung kommen mit besseren Steadycamaufnahmen ...  ... Ride On ...


----------



## mueslimann (1. April 2014)

Hm, Thread-Titel nicht ganz gelesen? 
Nettes Video, aber ziemlich unspektakulär und wohl kaum "Fahrtechnik in Perfektion"


----------



## Marc B (3. April 2014)

Einige Top-Sachen dabei und mehr als nur Whippie-Whippie-Tricks  Get well soon Amir!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (4. April 2014)




----------



## LanceDD (4. April 2014)

Autsch, die Jungs sind echt schnell...


----------



## <NoFear> (4. April 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


>




Sssssssssssssssssssseeeehr GEILES Video: So kanns gehen - Mountainbiken at its best... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (5. April 2014)

corona, titten und ballern, perfekt


----------



## Guru (11. April 2014)

Aus dem Forum mal ein Beispiel ab 2:25, wie man *Kurven wunderschön surfen* kann.


----------



## cdF600 (13. April 2014)

Bei dem Video vom On One fängt man echt an seine Vorurteile gegenüber 29'ern zu überdenken. Die Jungs sind echt fix unterwegs......


----------



## Marc B (14. April 2014)

Schöne Sachen dabei:


----------



## Arcbound (16. April 2014)

Nicht ganz ernst gemeint:


----------



## mpirklbauer (22. April 2014)




----------



## Marc B (22. April 2014)

Schöne Slow-Motions mit zwei Könnern (Gully & Buehler):


----------



## Marc B (22. April 2014)

Damnit, Semenuk und Vink pushen sich hier gegenseitig - die haben Skills AND Balls


----------



## Marc B (23. April 2014)

Danny MacAskill nutzt die Stadt perfekt!


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2014)

Zwei Clips mit Rainer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Mai 2014)

Die zwei geben Gas:


----------



## Marc B (6. Mai 2014)

Krasse Kurvenlage:


----------



## Marc B (13. Mai 2014)

KäptnFR in Action:


----------



## Marc B (13. Mai 2014)

Capetown Action deluxe:


----------



## Marc B (13. Mai 2014)

Tolle Doku:


----------



## art.nagel (14. Mai 2014)

Chapeau an die Jungs! Und großen Respekt an Martyn dass er trotzdem so motiviert ist!


----------



## Marc B (17. Mai 2014)

Danny mal wieder


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Mai 2014)

Zwar ein Produktvideo, aber trotzdem sehr geil, wie die Jungs auf den rutschigen Trails abgehen!


----------



## LanceDD (18. Mai 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Zwar ein Produktvideo, aber trotzdem sehr geil, wie die Jungs auf den rutschigen Trails abgehen!


Klasse Aufnahmen, aber wie man sieht, sind die Jungs auf der letzten Rille unterwegs, nachdem sie die Passagen ordentlich "geübt" haben... Da passiert halt auch mal was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinschger-Biker (24. Mai 2014)

CC-Racer Nino Schurter hats auch drauf!


----------



## toastet (24. Mai 2014)

wird auf die absalons usw auch zutreffen die da vorne mitgurken wenn man die strecken sieht. xc hat ja auch definitiv in den letzten jahren gewonnen, dazu dieses neue sprintformat mit 4 leuten auf dem shorttrack dazu, dass ist schon sehr cool


----------



## LanceDD (25. Mai 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> wird auf die absalons usw auch zutreffen die da vorne mitgurken wenn man die strecken sieht. xc hat ja auch definitiv in den letzten jahren gewonnen, dazu dieses neue sprintformat mit 4 leuten auf dem shorttrack dazu, dass ist schon sehr cool


Für uns als Zuschauer hat es definitiv gewonnen, aber habe letztens ein Interview gelesen, wo der Bursche bissl anklagte, dass durch die härteren Strecken fahrlässig mit der Gesundheit der Piloten gespielt wird. 
Gebe ich ihm absolut recht, aber es bietet natürlich starken Technikern enorme Möglichkeiten...


----------



## toastet (25. Mai 2014)

kann ja langsamer an den entsprechenden passagen fahren. ich mein da gehts ja nicht um nen regionalcup sondern um die weltmeisterschaft. so schlimme stürze hab ich bisher da nicht gesehen, vorallem solang die auch an der spitze noch fröhlich über sprungkuppe whippen und tablen


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2014)

Das neue Danny MacAskill Video ist wieder genial 

*http://epecuen.redbull.com/*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Andreas.blub (27. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das neue Danny MacAskill Video ist wieder genial
> 
> *http://epecuen.redbull.com/*
> 
> ...



Wollte ich gerade auch posten. 9:20, und ich nur so: Jaaaa sicheeeer! Halt mein Bier, das kann ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2014)

He still got it:


----------



## Marc B (27. Mai 2014)

Können und Style in Person:


----------



## Marc B (28. Mai 2014)

Das passiert, wenn ein Top-XC-Racer den Sattel absenkt:


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (28. Mai 2014)

Bin ich der Einzige, den diese zusammengeschnippelten Filmchen, seien es Werbung oder Fernsehen oder Kino oder sonstwas, zunehmend ankotzen? Wieviele Schnitte kann man in so ein Filmchen bringen, damit es noch spektakulärer wirkt?


----------



## hasp (28. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das passiert, wenn ein Top-XC-Racer den Sattel absenkt:


REPOST


----------



## Marc B (28. Mai 2014)

Oh, sorry - habe ich übersehen. Drehen wir den Spieß dann um, hier zwei Frorider beim Cross Country shredden:


----------



## mueslimann (28. Mai 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, den diese zusammengeschnippelten Filmchen, seien es Werbung oder Fernsehen oder Kino oder sonstwas, zunehmend ankotzen? Wieviele Schnitte kann man in so ein Filmchen bringen, damit es noch spektakulärer wirkt?



Der Schurter Film ist wirklich grausig geschnitten. Eigentlich tolle Aufnahmen, super Material und spektakuläre Technik. Doch, meiner Meinung nach, durch den Schnitt völlig verhunzt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. Mai 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Zwar ein Produktvideo, aber trotzdem sehr geil, wie die Jungs auf den rutschigen Trails abgehen!



Stark! Nur warum müssen diese hässlichen Orange-Göppel auch noch Pink angestrichen sein?


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Oh, sorry - habe ich übersehen. Drehen wir den Spieß dann um, hier zwei Frorider beim Cross Country shredden:



Wo glaubst Du hier "Cross Country" zu sehen?


----------



## toastet (29. Mai 2014)

hier ist wieder einer mit dem falschen fuß aufgestanden und ist weder des lesens noch des englischen mächtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (29. Mai 2014)

Dont Feed it!


----------



## NobbyRalph (29. Mai 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> hier ist wieder einer mit dem falschen fuß aufgestanden und ist weder des lesens noch des englischen mächtig



Na das mit dem Deutsch scheint bei Dir aber auch nicht so gefestigt zu sein


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. Juni 2014)

sorry, hat Marc hier schon gepostet.
Mehr zum Drehort.


----------



## account2.0 (4. Juni 2014)

Sonderpreis der Jury:


----------



## Marc B (4. Juni 2014)

Schon sehr krass dieses Tribute-Video:


----------



## Cherry (4. Juni 2014)

@ Marc B
Das Video erinnert stark an Road Bike Party 2 finde ich. Trotzdem nett gemacht


----------



## Marc B (4. Juni 2014)

Cherry schrieb:


> @ Marc B
> Das Video erinnert stark an Road Bike Party 2 finde ich. Trotzdem nett gemacht



Ist ja auch ein Tribute-Video an RBP-2-Macher Martyn Ashton, der seit einem Unfall gelähmt ist  Also alles beabsichtigt


----------



## jokomen (4. Juni 2014)

In der Schlußszene ist der Strand von Varigotti. Da konnte ich den Brumotti mal Live beim Training zuschauen. Ist schon stark, was der alles mit seinem Bike anstellen kann.


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2014)

Hm, habe etwas gezögert, aber wie die Jungs auf dem XC Bike mit hohem Sattel derbe abgehen ist schon crazy (aber die Drifts kann man sich sparen):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. Juni 2014)

Zwei Worldcupper auf "normalen Bikes" beim "Enduro-Shredden"


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Juni 2014)




----------



## chilirock (16. Juni 2014)

wozu noch Reifen ? ist halt ein teurer Spass  
Hut ab vor der Biike Beherrschung

​


----------



## LanceDD (17. Juni 2014)

chilirock schrieb:


> Hut ab vor der Biike Beherrschung
> 
> ​


Als ich das sah, habe ich mich gefragt, warum er noch ziemlich gut fahren konnte...
Ich denke, dass das Felgenhorn recht gut greift, solange keine großen, festen Steine in der Kurve liegen. Dort sah er echt nicht viel langsamer aus, als die Jungs davor... 

Schönes Ding!


----------



## Seader (17. Juni 2014)

absolut spitze, wie er da souverän 'runtersegelt  nur top, absolut top...! *staun*


----------



## Tomak (17. Juni 2014)

...das Thema Hinterreifen wird also zu sehr überbewertet  zumindest bergab. Klasse, gefällt mir.

Außerdem gibt es endlich einen schlechteren Reifen als Schwalbe HD hinten - nämlich gar kein Reifen !   
Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (17. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hm, habe etwas gezögert, aber wie die Jungs auf dem XC Bike mit hohem Sattel derbe abgehen ist schon crazy (aber die Drifts kann man sich sparen):


Ach du Schande sind die gut unterwegs 
Aber so ist das halt, wenn man dafür bezahlt wird, den ganzen Tag aufm Rad zu sitzen


----------



## Marc B (23. Juni 2014)

Mit Behind-The-Scenes:


----------



## Allrider (23. Juni 2014)




----------



## Marc B (25. Juni 2014)

Harald mal mehr am driften und nur wenige Versetzer


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2014)

Geht einfach ab:


----------



## account2.0 (27. Juni 2014)

Epecuen gibt es inzwischen auch auf Youtube. Bei mir lief das von der Gummibärchenseite nicht auf meinem alten PC. Für alle, denen es ebenso geht:




Auch ganz interessant, eine Art making-of von dem alten Video mit dem hellblauen Fahrrad und vielen Versuchen, wo es NICHT geklappt hat:


----------



## Marc B (30. Juni 2014)

Chris Akrigg mit neuem Video und Behind-The-Scenes:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. Juni 2014)




----------



## studicker (1. Juli 2014)

also Fahrtechnik in Perfektion ist da jetzt nirgends zu sehen. Allerdings sind bikende Ladys, und dann auch noch DH, immer willkommen ^_^


----------



## Ghost1991 (2. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (3. Juli 2014)

Au man, das sind echt Wahnsinns-Trails und stark wie der Bursche die rockt!


----------



## Marc B (9. Juli 2014)

Mr. Raab erkundet Städte aber mal sowas von perfekt


----------



## Marc B (10. Juli 2014)

Nicht neu aber genial:


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Juli 2014)

genial !


----------



## Ropo123 (12. Juli 2014)

Vor kurzem entdeckt, großartig!


----------



## Marc B (12. Juli 2014)




----------



## R.C. (12. Juli 2014)

"Urban Enduro"


----------



## JayDee1982 (12. Juli 2014)

Die Outtakes von dem Urban-Video sind sicher sehr geil..... besonders der Part mit der Brücke


----------



## Marc B (15. Juli 2014)

Nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. Juli 2014)




----------



## chem (27. Juli 2014)

Schön anzusehen: ja. Aber Thema weit verfehlt.


----------



## Marc B (27. Juli 2014)

Macht immer wieder demütig, sogar Greg Minnaar hat es heute wieder ausgegraben auf FB und davon geschwärmt:


----------



## Marc B (29. Juli 2014)

Perfekte Big-Air Action:


----------



## account2.0 (29. Juli 2014)

Nicht zu unterschätzen: die meisterhafte Schleppliftbeherrschung! Für mich besonders interessant, da es wohl das einzige ist, was ich mich in diesem Park eventuell trauen würde zu benutzen - eventuell!


----------



## Marc B (29. Juli 2014)

Fit der Bursche:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (31. Juli 2014)




----------



## LanceDD (4. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Macht immer wieder demütig, sogar Greg Minnaar hat es heute wieder ausgegraben auf FB und davon geschwärmt:


Ja du, der Kerl is echt krass drauf. Und vor allem macht er immer alles selbst...


----------



## Marc B (5. August 2014)

Geht gut:


----------



## GeorgeP (6. August 2014)

Nicht immer perfek aber dennoch ineressant anzusehen !


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (6. August 2014)

Das ist geil! Die steilen Stücke, an denen der Auslauf knapp ist, da macht der Kopp hin und wieder einfach zu. Bei denen offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Arcbound (6. August 2014)

Hm, war auch gut zu sehen, wie die diesen langsamen Drop vom Felsen angehen.


----------



## Marc B (7. August 2014)

Worldcupper gehen perfekt ab:


----------



## Marc B (12. August 2014)

Zwei Legenden:


----------



## LanceDD (12. August 2014)

Super, dass der Hans noch fährt!


----------



## account2.0 (13. August 2014)

Danke, dass hier mal wieder Hans Rey zu sehen ist! Für mich wird er immer die Nummer eins bleiben.




Kein Wunder, dass Danny Macaskill sein grösster Fan ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. August 2014)

Whips in Perfektion:


----------



## Ghost1991 (20. August 2014)




----------



## Marc B (20. August 2014)

Slopestyle in Perfektion:


----------



## herbert2010 (20. August 2014)




----------



## LanceDD (20. August 2014)

Ich mag ja dieses Slopestyle nicht sonderlich... Aber was dort abging, war schon allererste Sahne!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. August 2014)




----------



## Ghost1991 (27. August 2014)

Unglaublich wie er da fährt:


----------



## Bartoss (27. August 2014)

Alter Schwede, passt perfekt zum Threat Fahrtechnik in Perfektion. ..


----------



## LanceDD (27. August 2014)

Ghost1991 schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie er da fährt:


Wenn ich das sehe, komme ich mir immer so verdammt schlecht vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (31. August 2014)

Super Skills und schöne Ideen:


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (1. September 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Wenn ich das sehe, komme ich mir immer so verdammt schlecht vor



Die Lines von Remy sind einfach krank! Dann sieht das auch noch so verdammt spielerisch aus, wobei er enormen Speed geht, so wie er die Sprünge zieht... 

Ich glaub der wurde in Whistler im Lift gezeugt, sofort geboren und dann direkt die A-Line runtergeschubbst!


----------



## Marc B (3. September 2014)

Gute höhen und Weiten


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. September 2014)

interessant, wie der von allen ignoriert wird! Schade eigentlich


----------



## Bartoss (3. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Super Skills und schöne Ideen:


Unglaublich wie er rückwärts n Wheelie macht, bremst und im Wheelie bleibt, um dann vorwärts im Wheelie weiter zu fahren!


----------



## verbali (4. September 2014)

Ich weiss, nicht 100% richtig hier,... aber können muss man das auch erstmal

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/neulich-auf-dem-weg-zur-arbeit--8.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seader (4. September 2014)

xD fescher typ hrhr... nich schlecht


----------



## narf41 (4. September 2014)

Der Typ aus Birmingham ist nicht ganz unbekannt


----------



## R.C. (4. September 2014)

narf41 schrieb:


> Der Typ aus Birmingham ist nicht ganz unbekannt



Da gehoert noch der Song dazu:


----------



## zec (6. September 2014)

Sam Blenkinsops Ruhetag:


----------



## Marc B (8. September 2014)

Der No-Chain-Champion von gestern:


----------



## Marc B (13. September 2014)

Geniale Radkontrolle


----------



## vorwaerts (13. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Geniale Radkontrolle



Das stimmt wohl, allerdings habe ich das ganze "brakeless" Ding nicht durchdrungen. Wo ist da der Sinn?


----------



## R.C. (13. September 2014)

vorwaerts schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, allerdings habe ich das ganze "brakeless" Ding nicht durchdrungen. Wo ist da der Sinn?



Du hast kein Problem mit sich verdrehenden Bremsleitungen oder einen Detangler, ausserdem faehrt man anders, wenn man nicht schnell stehen bleiben kann - man hat weniger Moeglichkeiten, es sich waehrend des fahrens doch noch 'anders zu ueberlegen' und den Trick zu spritzen.
Manche Dinge werden also einfacher, manche schwerer (bzw. unmoeglich).


----------



## vorwaerts (14. September 2014)

Merci!

So ähnlich waren auch meine Gedankengänge dazu. Wobei ich mich das mit dem "anders fahre" immer wieder frage, wenn manche hier brakeless in der Fußgängerzone unterwegs sind...

Und ich selber komme wohl zu sehr aus einer anderen Ecke, dass ich mir das - für mich - gar nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2014)

A bissl Werbung drin, aber krasses Geshredde bei Nässe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (18. September 2014)

Guter Typ:


----------



## Hike_O (18. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> A bissl Werbung drin, aber krasses Geshredde bei Nässe:



2:05-2:07 



Marc B schrieb:


> Guter Typ:



Musik ist auch top!
Aber der Trail ist mal echt übel. Würde mir ne entspanntere Linie suchen


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2014)

Immer eine krasse Inspiration gewesen:


----------



## LanceDD (21. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Immer eine krasse Inspiration gewesen:


Sauber! Wer is'n das? Is schon älter, richtig?


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2014)

Ryan Leech ist eine MTB-Legende und hat in den Kranked-Videos stets die Trial-Flagge hochgehalten und Street-Trial stark beeinflusst. Er hat übrigens auch tolle How-To-Videos (siehe auf Youtube)


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2014)

Steil und fies:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. September 2014)

Ich kann diesem hochalpinen Stolperbiken irgendwie nicht viel abgewinnen.
Dann lieber Flow.


----------



## Seader (21. September 2014)

einer der gänsehautsfördernsten fahrstile, beim zuschauen  oberhammer  dickster respekt, absolut...


----------



## Marc B (21. September 2014)

Ich fahre selber gern flowig, schaue mir die Bike-Bergsteiger aber gerne an und habe aber derbsten Respekt vor der Leistung und dem Fahrkönnen der Vertrider - das ist fast unmenschlich, was die fahren, in Videos kommt das natürlich nicht ganz so rüber 

Die Coastal Crew mal ohne Big Bike auf Trails:






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (22. September 2014)

sqlab als werbepartner in einem video wo der fahrer nicht einmal auf dem sattel sitzt find ich lustig ^^


----------



## Marc B (23. September 2014)

Verzeiht keine Fehler


----------



## Seader (27. September 2014)

@SQlab vid: vllt war genau das die voraussetzung: dass der sattel oft zu sehen ist


----------



## Deleted 244202 (29. September 2014)




----------



## Marc B (30. September 2014)

Der Typ kann alles


----------



## NobbyRalph (30. September 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich kann diesem hochalpinen Stolperbiken irgendwie nicht viel abgewinnen.
> Dann lieber Flow.


 
Ganz nett gemachter Streifen, aber dauernd diese sinnlosen Zeitlupen nerven und nehmen jegliche Spannung raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. September 2014)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. September 2014)

Wann bringt Chris Akrigg endlich wieder ein neues Video raus?!


----------



## Marc B (1. Oktober 2014)

Trialer sind Balance-Genies


----------



## LanceDD (1. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


>


Absolut cooler Trail! 
Für mich einen Ticken zu krasse Sprünge dabei, aber sonst herrlich!


----------



## Marc B (2. Oktober 2014)

Genial!


----------



## LanceDD (2. Oktober 2014)

Wirklich genialer Streifen und der Frontflip über den Zaun bei 6:08 is die Krönung!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Oktober 2014)

Etwas experimentelles Fatbikefahren


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Etwas experimentelles Fatbikefahren


Scheint ihm aber nicht den ultimativen Spaß zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Oktober 2014)

Der Herbst kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Oktober 2014)




----------



## static (4. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Allrider (4. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wann bringt Chris Akrigg endlich wieder ein neues Video raus?!


Sorry gerade gesehen, ist weiter oben schon.


----------



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2014)

Perfekte Strecke und schöner Fahrstil:


----------



## LanceDD (7. Oktober 2014)

Sauber! 
Is das dieser neue Coast Park, oder wie er heißt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (7. Oktober 2014)

Mal was hier aus dem Forum!


----------



## Marc B (14. Oktober 2014)

Immer wieder gut:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (14. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (14. Oktober 2014)




----------



## LanceDD (14. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


>


Auf jeden Fall cool wie die Jungs abgehen! 
Aber gehörts in diesen Thread hier?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (14. Oktober 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall cool wie die Jungs abgehen!
> Aber gehörts in diesen Thread hier?


Warum denn nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (15. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht?


Weil es für diese Trails doch gar nicht so viel Fahrtechnik braucht... 
Klar wird es mit der Geschwindigkeit schwieriger, aber das Gelände verlangt so viel dann doch nicht ab, oder?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. Oktober 2014)

29er Fun


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. Oktober 2014)




----------



## LanceDD (15. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> 29er Fun


Stark! 
Aber was macht er nur am Ende des ersten Videos? Wie fährt er da?


----------



## Bonvivant (16. Oktober 2014)

Perfektion annodazumal.




Hat mich echt in den Bann gezogen!


----------



## -MEGADETH- (17. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> 29er Fun



Fahren kann er, keine Frage. Aber man sieht anhand der Körperhaltung, dass das 29er einfach zu wuchtig ist.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Oktober 2014)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Perfektion annodazumal.


Das ist mal ein Video!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Oktober 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (28. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Marc B (28. Oktober 2014)

Mit tollen Aufnahmen aus Friedrichshafen


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. Oktober 2014)




----------



## static (31. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (31. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Guru (1. November 2014)

Geil! Hometrail-Shreddern muss genau so aussehen.


----------



## Marc B (4. November 2014)

Ein super Allrounder:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (6. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. November 2014)

Perfektes dabei!


----------



## Marc B (13. November 2014)

Hut ab:


----------



## Freeride79 (19. November 2014)




----------



## Marc B (19. November 2014)

Wenn das sein Leftover-Material ist - Hut ab:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. November 2014)




----------



## Freeride79 (21. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. November 2014)




----------



## Freeride79 (21. November 2014)

Den New World Disorder 1 finde ich leider nicht in annehmbarer Qualität.


----------



## Freeride79 (21. November 2014)

Hammer Video


----------



## Marc B (26. November 2014)

Krass unterwegs der Typ:


----------



## Guru (27. November 2014)

Mir ist völlig schleierhaft, wie Joe Barnes diese Kurven *so *fährt. Es sieht aus, als würde er mit dem Hinterrad steuern.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## -MEGADETH- (27. November 2014)




----------



## herbert2010 (27. November 2014)




----------



## afkanoab (28. November 2014)




----------



## jan84 (28. November 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> Mir ist völlig schleierhaft, wie Joe Barnes diese Kurven *so *fährt. Es sieht aus, als würde er mit dem Hinterrad steuern.
> 
> Was meint ihr?[...]



Tut er ja auch zum Teil . Viel Pumptrack fahren, BunnyHop sicher beherrschen, dann hat man ne solide Ausgangslage für die Kurventechnik. Im Prinzip is das eine frühe Phase der BunnyHopbewegung (Belasten Hinterrad durch Verschieben vom Körper) in die Kurve hinein, das ist der Punkt wo die Erde Spritzt . Beim Rausfahren gehts aktiv wieder in ne Zentrale Position, dabei wird das ganz Bike leicht weswegen man das Rad unter sich gut in ne andere Richtung bringen kann. Gut üben kann man den prinzipiellen Ablauf z.B. auffm Pumptrack, bestenfalls eher enger Anlieger mit direkt darauf folgender Welle. 
Wenn die Technik einmal sitzt hat man nen sehr mächtiges Werkzeug, gerade auch fürs Fahren von Anliegern...

Immernoch schleierhaft?

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Guru (28. November 2014)

Danke dir.  Mit deiner Erklärung und Bild-für-Bild-Anschauen konnte ich mir das jetzt mal besser vorstellen.
Der erste Schritt von zahlreichen bis zum Können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (30. November 2014)

Mucke und ein paar Slides passen nicht zu dem Typen, er hat krasse Skills, die "Umsetz-Varianten" in den Kehren sind nice:






Hoffe es kommt mehr technisches von Ihm im nächsten Video!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. November 2014)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. November 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


>


Das ist jetzt mal lustig, aber umgekehrt. Ich hatte genau dieses Video als Antwort rausgesucht, dann aber gedacht, wozu eigentlich? Ichbeimrollen hat noch andere tolle Videos von überraschenden Kurventechniken.


----------



## dertutnix (2. Dezember 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...Hoffe es kommt mehr technisches von Ihm im nächsten Video!


vielleicht lernt er dann noch das Bremsen...


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2014)

Beherrschen tut er es sicherlich, aber leider meinen heute viele Filmer/Fahrer, dass ein Video ohne Drifts / Slides nicht auskommen würde


----------



## dertutnix (2. Dezember 2014)

ist es dann "Perfektion" und gehört hier noch beworben?


----------



## Mzungu (2. Dezember 2014)

Der "Perfektion"-Status ist dem Thread hier eh schon lange abhanden gekommen.


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2014)

Nobody is perfect  Ich poste auch mal ein Video in dem nicht alles perfekt ist, dafür einige Passagen toll sind.

Gutes Beispiel - der Typ ist in Videos IMMER perfekt unterwegs, wer in Nürnberg vom ersten Training an dabei war, weiß dass auch ein Brett Rheeder Fehler macht. Super Video trotzdem:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (2. Dezember 2014)

Leider nur kurz aber geil:


----------



## Snap4x (2. Dezember 2014)

http://dirtmountainbike.com/videos/laurie-greenland-winter-2014.html#RM2TikEEeOgLFFAK.97

Das ist auch sehr gut gemacht. Respekt wer so fahren kann


----------



## -MEGADETH- (2. Dezember 2014)

Für einen 17-jährigen schon super.


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2014)

Schon perfektes Geshredde


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. Dezember 2014)




----------



## jammerlappen (2. Dezember 2014)

Alter! Mitlerweile hat es jeder wieder verstanden. Könnten wir bitte beim Thema bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (3. Dezember 2014)

Gute Jungs:


----------



## jan84 (3. Dezember 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mucke und ein paar Slides passen nicht zu dem Typen, er hat krasse Skills, die "Umsetz-Varianten" in den Kehren sind nice:[...]



Alter hör Dir mal zu . Mehr Denglisch (not)!

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Seader (3. Dezember 2014)

ach, das doch alles bereits eingedeutscht


----------



## Marc B (4. Dezember 2014)

Bin schon lange von Rap und US-Bikevideos stark beeinflusst  Rede jetzt aber nicht die ganze Zeit so, keine Sorge, hehe.


----------



## jan84 (4. Dezember 2014)

Das würde ich jetzt auch behaupten...


----------



## AlexMC (6. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht vordergründig nicht so spektakulär wie die anderen Filmchen hier, aber ich finde irgendwie gehört es auch hier rein:


----------



## Freeride79 (6. Dezember 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Vielleicht vordergründig nicht so spektakulär wie die anderen Filmchen hier, aber ich finde irgendwie gehört es auch hier rein:


gehört definitiv hier ein


----------



## Marc B (7. Dezember 2014)

In Nürnberg hat Nicholi Rogatkin mit seinen Hammer-Tricks alle beeindruckt, in diesem neuen Video sieht man seine Qualität - krasser Typ:


----------



## static (8. Dezember 2014)

Mal was mit perfekter Musikuntermalung:


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2014)

Dieses Trio geht krass ab und das nicht erst seit gestern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2014)

Baumstämme?  Perfektes Fahrkönnen von Marco Hösel:


----------



## Marc B (10. Dezember 2014)

Chris Akrigg does it again - ziemlich krass wieder, auch wenn ich mich nie auf so ein Rad setzen würde


----------



## Freeride79 (10. Dezember 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Chris Akrigg does it again - ziemlich krass wieder, auch wenn ich mich nie auf so ein Rad setzen würde


Das ist richtig stark


----------



## Marc B (12. Dezember 2014)

Gerade wenn man selber Einrad fährt, weiß man, dass das schon perfekt ist


----------



## Freeride79 (12. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Marc B (13. Dezember 2014)

Viel Perfektes dabei:


----------



## Marc B (14. Dezember 2014)

Viel Perfektes dabei:

*http://www.redbull.tv/videos/1417727526841-111241992/rad-company

*


----------



## Marc B (17. Dezember 2014)

Alles krass perfekt:






...und er ist doch auch nur ein Mensch:


----------



## LanceDD (19. Dezember 2014)

-MEGADETH- schrieb:


>


Krass! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Klausmann je einen Weltcup gewonnen hat... 
Und Steve Peat mit ner Einfach-Brücke in die Top20...
Wann war das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (19. Dezember 2014)

afkanoab schrieb:


>


Für mich eines der besten Videos seit längerem. Für mich die perfekte Umgebung mit den Steinplatten, der herrlichen Kiefern und dem See! 
Und wie er die beiden Manuals zieht is schon fast unverschämt


----------



## LanceDD (19. Dezember 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mucke und ein paar Slides passen nicht zu dem Typen, er hat krasse Skills, die "Umsetz-Varianten" in den Kehren sind nice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wirklich schöne Technik, aber den Trail finde ich doof!


----------



## -MEGADETH- (19. Dezember 2014)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Krass! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Klausmann je einen Weltcup gewonnen hat...
> Und Steve Peat mit ner Einfach-Brücke in die Top20...
> Wann war das?



1996


----------



## LanceDD (19. Dezember 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Schon perfektes Geshredde


Der absolute Hammer das Ding! 
Ich sah zuerst eine Onboard Abfahrt und dachte - ach du Sch...


----------



## Marc B (21. Dezember 2014)

Der Kerl geht immer ab...


----------



## Marc B (22. Dezember 2014)

Santa Claus kann es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Marc B (23. Dezember 2014)

Roadbike Party 3:


----------



## *TiKay* (24. Dezember 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Roadbike Party 3:


Einfach stark sowas.


----------



## Marc B (27. Dezember 2014)

Danny in Rotterdam:


----------



## reo-fahrer (28. Dezember 2014)

zweite Runde #stoppiesunday:


----------



## Marc B (31. Dezember 2014)

Schaut man gerne zu dem Typen:


----------



## Guru (1. Januar 2015)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


>


Klemmen die den Sattel? Oder ist das tatsächlich "nur" das Spiel von VR-Bremse und Gewichtsverlagerung?


----------



## Free_Rider94 (1. Januar 2015)

@Guru ich tipp aus persönlichen erfahrungen auf Spiel mit der VR-Bremse und Gewichtsverlagerung. Hab das ganze mal aufm Hometrail am Step-Up gemacht war zumindest da leichter als es aussieht. Paar Meter auf dem Vorderrad waren kein Problem. Wobei speziell die Doubles nochmal eine ganz andere Hausnummer sind


----------



## Marc B (3. Januar 2015)

Macht Spaß bei Zusehen, schöner Fahrstil:


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Januar 2015)

hrhr, #stoppiesunday der dritte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Januar 2015)

Maximum Respekt hierfür, wenn man selber auch Einrad fährt, staunt man sehr:


----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2015)

Die Drifts müssen nicht sein, aber sonst super:


----------



## Bartoss (7. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bartoss (7. Januar 2015)

Bei den Kommentaren bei youtube schrieb jemand:
so fast and so smooth...
Echt passend wie ich finde...


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2015)

Gute Steigerung:


----------



## Bartoss (8. Januar 2015)

Finde solche Zusammenschnitte gut, macht Spaß anzusehen...


----------



## Marc B (14. Januar 2015)

Aaron kann es einfach


----------



## Allrider (14. Januar 2015)

Ich kauf mir auch ein Fatbike heuer


----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2015)

Super sowas, mit 100% gesunden Knien würde ich es auch gerne lernen wollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (15. Januar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Aaron kann es einfach



Das wollte ich gerade auch posten!
Erster mit nen Fat-Bike Backflip


----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2015)

Spaß im Nassen:


----------



## Marc B (17. Januar 2015)

Schaut man gerne zu:


----------



## Seader (18. Januar 2015)

symphatischer typ; die lache am schluss


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Januar 2015)




----------



## Bartoss (19. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. Januar 2015)

Geht ab:


----------



## static (21. Januar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Geht ab:


Mit dem Schluß hab ich nicht gerechnet... autsch 
Außerdem gefällt mir gerade die Idee, aus der Nacht in den Sonnenaufgang zu fahren. Werd ich auch mal probieren (sonst macht man's ja eher umgekehr...).


----------



## Bartoss (21. Januar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Geht ab:


Sauber geheizt. ..
+ schönes panorama....
Persöhnlich finde ich biken in der Natur einfach immer geil...


----------



## Bartoss (21. Januar 2015)

Finde ick schon echt hardcore...


----------



## mpirklbauer (21. Januar 2015)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Marc B (24. Januar 2015)

Egal ob Fatty oder nicht, dem Typen schaut man gerne zu:


----------



## static (31. Januar 2015)

Aus dem aktuellen FilmFreitag:




Ist jetzt fahrtechnisch nichts überkrasses, aber ich find die aktive Körperarbeit von ihm in manchen Szene irgendwie sehr schön. Wirkt so "weich".


----------



## Bartoss (3. Februar 2015)

Zwar weniger Fahrtechnik, aber trotzdem ein gelungenes Video...


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2015)

Akrigg und Barnes am Gardasee:

*http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331699845476/search-for-the-steep-ep-2-joe-barnes-in-lake-garda*

Die haben es drauf


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2015)

Auch Big Bikes eignen sich zum spielen sehr gut, die beiden Jungs haben Skills:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. Februar 2015)

Ein super Allrounder der Andi


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. Februar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die haben es drauf



das ist deine Meinung, von Chris Akrigg hab ich bisher nur deutlich bessere Sachen gesehn!
wer den Trail kennt weis das der gute Teil weiter oben fehlt im Video!


----------



## Joachim1980 (13. Februar 2015)

Zu Chriss Akrigg und Banes: 
Shreddertechnik in Perfektion auf einem Trekkingpfad. Vielen Dank für weitere Wegsperrungen.


----------



## Bumsfalara (14. Februar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Akrigg und Barnes am Gardasee:
> 
> *http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331699845476/search-for-the-steep-ep-2-joe-barnes-in-lake-garda*
> 
> Die haben es drauf



Nein, die haben es nicht drauf: Wer den Trail kennt, weiß dass er weiter oben wesentlich interessanter ist. Und einen ausgeschriebenen Wanderweg in einer Region wie dem Gardasee, an dem es in letzter Zeit immer häufiger zu Wegsperrung kommt, dermaßen zu befahren ist einfach nur dumm. Noch dazu ein Video inklusive Beschreibung, wie der Weg zu finden ist. Der Trail ist weiter oben extrem steil und sehr technisch, ich freue mich schon auf die Verletzten Nachahmer diesem Sommer.

Stände dir im übrigen gut, die Videos die du hier reinsetzt vorher mal zu checken und den Grips ein wenig anzuschalten. Fahrtechnisch bietet das Video nicht außer blockierten Hinterrädern und zerstörten Wanderwegen. Oder ist es das, was in deiner Fahrtechnikschule gelehrt wird?


----------



## Marc B (14. Februar 2015)

Fahrtechnisch sind Barnes und Akrigg sehr krass drauf, in diesem Video halt mehr im Racing-Style (für Race-Tracks). Natürlich habe ich mir das Video angeschaut, leider sind heutzutage in sehr vielen Profi-Clips Drifts drin - ich habe mich entschieden, sie dennoch zu posten, weil der mündige Biker hier in diesem Forum differenzieren kann, dass solche Moves auf die Rennstrecke gehören und nicht auf natürliche Wege. In meiner Fahrtechnikschule lehren wir natürlich richtiges Bremsen ohne blockierte Räder, das ist ein enorm wichtiges Element  

Ein schönes Video mit sehr klarer Message:


----------



## jan84 (14. Februar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch sind Barnes und Akrigg sehr krass drauf, in diesem Video halt mehr im Racing-Style (für Race-Tracks). Natürlich habe ich mir das Video angeschaut, leider sind heutzutage in sehr vielen Profi-Clips Drifts drin - ich habe mich entschieden, sie dennoch zu posten, weil der mündige Biker hier in diesem Forum differenzieren kann, dass solche Moves auf die Rennstrecke gehören und nicht auf natürliche Wege. [...]



Die Evidenz im Wald/ in den Bergen zeigt, dass zwar ein großer Teil wahrscheinlich differenzieren kann, ein relevanter Teil allerdings nicht. Bei dem Video fand ichs auch interessant, dass der spannende Teil des Trails fehlt... Wer hier zu leichtsinnig rangeht hat unter Umständen sehr schnell nen sehr großes Problem... zumindest für ein paar Sekunden  ...

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## derAndre (18. Februar 2015)

So, hier mal jemand der wirklich fahren kann und es auch zeigt:




Bitterböse wie weit der außerhalb des Grenzbereiches fährt und wie sicher er sich dort bewegt.


----------



## Marc B (18. Februar 2015)

Sehr nice, was Wyn Master da jede Woche an Clips raushaut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (18. Februar 2015)

Wow,  der hats manualn richtig drauf. ..
Hammer. ..


----------



## tomtom1986 (25. Februar 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2015)

derAndre schrieb:


> So, hier mal jemand der wirklich fahren kann und es auch zeigt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc B (25. Februar 2015)

Derbe krass, wie ich finde:


----------



## brera19 (25. Februar 2015)

Da wird mir ja schon mulmig von zuschauen


----------



## maloh1705 (25. Februar 2015)

Da mache ich mir schon beim zugucken ins Hemd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (26. Februar 2015)

...


----------



## Bartoss (26. Februar 2015)

FOLLOW ME - DOWNHILL 2011 [HD]:


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2015)

Die perfekten Versuche kamen alle ins Video  Super Idee!


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2015)

Schaue ich mir immer gern an sowas


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. März 2015)




----------



## Black-Under (15. März 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich auch Videos wo Leute unglaubliche steile Sachen rauffahren?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (15. März 2015)

Vielleicht gibt es ja demnächst Hillclimb Videos mit E-Bikes?


----------



## Marc B (17. März 2015)

Im nächsten Leben kann ich das auch so - Trial-Biken ist genial


----------



## Seader (17. März 2015)

solche leute haben schon 'nen besonders ausgeprägten gleichgewichtssinn; oder machen so etwas wohl schon von kindheitsbeinen an. meine bewunderung ist denen auf jeden fall gesichert  wo man mit diesem können überall weiterkommt, einfach unglaublich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. März 2015)

Inspirierende Manual-Action mal ohne Wyn Masters


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2015)

Der Typ macht eine Xtreme Enduro Videoserie, hier sein letztes Training:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. März 2015)




----------



## Bartoss (24. März 2015)

Race Face - Toonie Time:


----------



## Bartoss (25. März 2015)

Downhill & Freeride Tribute 2015: RAW #1:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (25. März 2015)




----------



## Lennart (1. April 2015)




----------



## Marc B (2. April 2015)

Smooth!


----------



## Marc B (4. April 2015)

Kurz aber gut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas.blub (14. April 2015)

Einfach sympathisch der Kerl. Fahren kann er auch


----------



## cdF600 (14. April 2015)

Sorry, fÜr OT, aber was fährt er da für ein Bike?


----------



## static (14. April 2015)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Sorry, fÜr OT, aber was fährt er da für ein Bike?


Modifiziertes Mongoose Teocali Expert würde ich sagen.
http://www.mongoose.com/deu/teocali-expert-20125


----------



## cdF600 (14. April 2015)

Ah, ok. Danke. Schaut gut aus. Der Rahmen wurde wohl überarbeitet. Hatte die Dämpferanlenkung "verzopfter" in Erinnerung.


----------



## Marc B (14. April 2015)




----------



## hawiro (19. April 2015)

Andreas.blub schrieb:


> Einfach sympathisch der Kerl. Fahren kann er auch


Jau, aber an den Bergaufpassagen sieht man, warum 1-fach-Schaltungen kagge sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (20. April 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


>



Schaut zwar genial aus, ist aber vermutlich noch schwerer, als HR versetzen? 
@HTWolfi: Hast du diese Variante auch in deinem Repertoire?


----------



## Marc B (21. April 2015)

Auch gut:


----------



## Marc B (21. April 2015)

Dominik schaut man immer gerne zu


----------



## Deleted 244202 (22. April 2015)




----------



## Marc B (25. April 2015)

Top-Video:


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2015)

Gehört hier rein, Maximum Respekt


----------



## Bonvivant (8. Mai 2015)




----------



## Andreas.blub (8. Mai 2015)

Einmal die Kurventechnik zu mir bitte 
Das würde mir schon reichen...


----------



## berkel (13. Mai 2015)

Nochmal Kurventechnik und Style in Perfektion:

Vital RAW - Luke Strobel, 29er Destruction in the PNW

Zu geil, kann ich mir immer wieder anschauen.


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Mai 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/run-down-fort-william-world-cup-track-opening-day-2015.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (18. Mai 2015)

muss doch wohl zeitraffer sein?


----------



## Seader (21. Mai 2015)

@ fort william: 'der schnellste weg zwischen zwei punkten ist immer noch die gerade'... das vid ist der hammer, mehrmals gesehn und kickt immer wieder  der hat spaß


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Mai 2015)

Bonvivant schrieb:


>


 
hat jemand noch einen link zu dem flippin five video?


----------



## Freeride79 (21. Mai 2015)




----------



## Marc B (28. Mai 2015)

Die gehen ab


----------



## hnx (28. Mai 2015)

Der Drop am Ende.


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (28. Mai 2015)

Vor allem hört man mal die Fahrgeräusche...nicht die ewig schöne Mucke, die einem suggeriert, daß jeder so fahren kann wie die im Video.


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2015)

Sehr nice:


----------



## goofyfooter (3. Juni 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die gehen ab



Aus Sicht eines Crossers unfassbar: Da wird einfach ueber alles ruebergebolzt. Schon beeindruckend, da ich niemals so Kamikaze fahren werde, selbst mit Federhobel. Der Materialverschleiss geht so nur gesponsort, oder? Entweder reich oder Profi?
Weil: *1:32* Hinterbau und/oder Schaltwerk CIAO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (3. Juni 2015)

Was soll denn bei  1:32 passieren? 
Die Bikes sind doch genau dafür gebaut.


----------



## LanceDD (3. Juni 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> Was soll denn bei  1:32 passieren?
> Die Bikes sind doch genau dafür gebaut.


Habs mir noch paar Mal angeschaut - könnte es sein, dass der 2. Fahrer den Stein streift?


----------



## Asrael (3. Juni 2015)

In der ersten Einstellung sieht man, dass er weit weg vom Stein landet.


----------



## goofyfooter (3. Juni 2015)

in der ersten, ja 
man hoert's auch deutlich knallen und es fliegt auch etwas Broesel - wahrscheinlich vom Fels/Stein.


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Juni 2015)

selbst wen er das schaltwerk verliert ...wen ich diesen sport betreibe muss ich damit rechnen, geht mir nicht anders und solche dinge hab ich immer in der ersatzteil kiste 

lg


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2015)

Gute Perspektive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aero9000 (7. Juni 2015)

Geil gemacht !!!


----------



## StefanM_ (11. Juni 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die gehen ab



Das ist fast zu schnell um wahr zu sein  Danke fürs zeigen!!


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2015)

Perfektes Sprung-Timing im Alter von 10 Jahren - ob das gelenkfreundlich ist sei dahingestellt.


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (18. Juni 2015)

Fußball ist viel schlimmer für die Gelenke. Vor allem nimmt er die Sprünge doch echt Butter. Für 10 Jahre.....chapeau!


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2015)




----------



## --- (23. Juni 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/4QDi_LPxkG/?taken-by=santacruzbicycles


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juni 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/JacksonGol...6075966261067/384549831747011/?type=2&theater


----------



## scratch_a (23. Juni 2015)




----------



## Bartoss (24. Juni 2015)

Alter Schwede, wie alt ist der Junge...? Hammer


----------



## Seader (24. Juni 2015)

zehn, glaub ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (26. Juni 2015)

Glaube der gute Mann war hier schon mal in einem anderen Video:


----------



## Bartoss (26. Juni 2015)

Finds absolut geil nach nem Drop im Manual zu landen und weiter zu fahren...würde mir bestimmt auch Bock machen wenn ichs könnte
Schönes vid...


----------



## scratch_a (26. Juni 2015)

LmaA...bei solchen Videos kommt man ins grübeln, ob man sein eigenes Bike nicht besser verkaufen sollte


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juni 2015)

Jackson Goldstone ist glaube mittlerweile 11.
Die Line aus meinem Vid heisst LAVS in Woodward west. LAVS steht für Large and very scary


----------



## Marc B (2. Juli 2015)

Besser im Sitzen und ohne Gefühl in den Beinen kann man wohl kaum fahren! Super Typ


----------



## Andreas.blub (2. Juli 2015)

Einfach prima ihn wieder auf dem Rad zu sehen 
Und immer ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Marc B (6. Juli 2015)

Super Aufnahmen, zum Fahrer muss ja man nicht viel sagen


----------



## mfux (6. Juli 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Besser im Sitzen und ohne Gefühl in den Beinen kann man wohl kaum fahren! Super Typ



Unglaublich gut!!


----------



## mueslimann (6. Juli 2015)

War noch nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arcbound (9. Juli 2015)




----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Juli 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Im nächsten Leben kann ich das auch so - Trial-Biken ist genial


Jo. Der Kollege ist im Trial ganz groß. Leider kommen jetzt immer mehr Trial Fahrer daher und machen so etwas mit einem Enduro oder sonstigem Rad. Wird langweilig und sieht kagge aus (aus der Sicht eines Trial Fahrers).

Hier mal zwei Tiere im Trial Sport. Technik haben die auch drauf. 











und hier noch ohne Bremsen.


----------



## Marc B (10. Juli 2015)

Passt hier rein?


----------



## LanceDD (11. Juli 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Passt hier rein?


Ja doch, das passt hier unbedingt rein! Der Kerl is echt krass schnell! 

Gut, man muss immer sehen, dass er das sehr wahrscheinlich nicht am Stück fährt, sondern für jeden Abschnitt bestimmt mehr als einen Versuch macht. 
Aber das Ergebnis ist spektakulär!


----------



## Guru (11. Juli 2015)

Wirkt teils wie auf 1,5x abgespielt


----------



## hnx (11. Juli 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Wirkt teils wie auf 1,5x abgespielt


Wurde auch schon im Thread in den News von einem Nutzer gesagt. Die Steine fliegen an manchen Stellen echt komisch schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. Juli 2015)

Der Typ lässt es easy aussehen:


----------



## static (20. Juli 2015)

Kurz und schmerzhaft, oder so.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-hucking-and-monster-trucking-2015.html


----------



## Marc B (22. Juli 2015)

Immer smooth der Typ


----------



## Kharma (22. Juli 2015)

Abgesehen davon, dass der Mann fahren kann (welch Überraschung) ist das mal eine richtig geile Kamerafahrt!!!
Jetzt bin ich mehr angefixt auf den Film als nach den Trailern

Verdammt, Du gehörst zum Marketingteam, richtig?


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Juli 2015)

Auf jeden Fall hat der Thrad jetzt einen Endgegner!


----------



## hawiro (23. Juli 2015)

Kharma schrieb:


> ist das mal eine richtig geile Kamerafahrt!!!


Nix Fahrt. Flug (Drohne). Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, da man ein paar mal sieht, wie die Kamera etwas ruckelig neu ausgerichtet wird. Sieht ganz nach einem Gimbal mit Servo-Antrieb aus. Ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr schick gemacht.


----------



## Kharma (23. Juli 2015)

Mmh... ich bin kein Spezialist, aber würde trotzdem meinen: Kamerafahrt, da die Betrachter-Ebene sich ja in der Höhe nicht ändert (außer am Schluß) und nur immer hin und her fährt oder zoomt.
Am Ende ist es aber auch nicht so wichtig. Ich bin einfach beeindruckt, von der Einstellung.


----------



## static (23. Juli 2015)

Für die Kamera-Fetischisten hier :
Tolle CableCam-Fahrten und schöne Slowmos
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-mike-hopkins-theres-no-place-like-loam-2015.html


----------



## gunznoc (24. Juli 2015)

hawiro schrieb:


> Nix Fahrt. Flug (Drohne). Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, da man ein paar mal sieht, wie die Kamera etwas ruckelig neu ausgerichtet wird. Sieht ganz nach einem Gimbal mit Servo-Antrieb aus. Ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr schick gemacht.



Für mich liest sich die Beschreibung bei YouTube aber eher nicht nach ner Drohne:


> This uninterrupted shot was filmed by the most advanced gyro-stabilized camera system, the GSS C520, *mounted to a truck* on a custom road built next to a custom trail that took three weeks to build.



Gruß
Niklas


----------



## FastFabi93 (25. Juli 2015)

Hier sieht man das Kamerasystem sehr schön: Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (25. Juli 2015)

Offtopic:
Wenn die Lily-Camera ausgereift ist bzw. deren Nachfolger dann verfügbar sein wird, dann wird es mit Sicherheit noch viel faszinierende Perspektiven geben 




/Offtopic


----------



## Marc B (27. Juli 2015)




----------



## Marc B (27. Juli 2015)

Neues von Chris Akrigg:


----------



## hnx (27. Juli 2015)

Speziell das Video von Chris Akrigg, nicht von diesem Planeten.


----------



## LanceDD (30. Juli 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Immer smooth der Typ


Abgesehen von der tollen Kamerafahrt, finde ich fast noch beeindruckender, dass hier mal jemand am Stück durchzieht und der Film ohne Schnitt auskommt!


----------



## Marc B (30. Juli 2015)

Nice!


----------



## static (7. August 2015)

Gehört hier, glaub ich, auch rein:


----------



## everywhere.local (10. August 2015)

ich erdreiste mir mal einen Clip von mir zu posten, da es der Drift meines Lebens (bisher) war 
...Die Linie war auch nicht die langsamste. 






Falls der Link nicht funktioniert: 6min 50s


----------



## Kharma (10. August 2015)

Nicht schlecht 
Gerade im unteren Bikepark-Schotterbereich bist du ja gut durch.
Welche Zeit hattest du insgesamt bei der Quali, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (11. August 2015)

Kharma schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht
> Gerade im unteren Bikepark-Schotterbereich bist du ja gut durch.
> Welche Zeit hattest du insgesamt bei der Quali, wenn man fragen darf?


Danke  
Ach hör auf, 19:19 - habe mir auf den Tretpassagen viel zu viel Zeit gelassen und auch sonst oft abgesessen. Es war halt das erste Mal, dass ich durchgefahren bin. Am Ende war mehr Kraft als Zeit übrig  
Dann Rang 202, also sogar Block 4 um 2 Plätze verpasst. Verschlafen und dann als 300irgendwas gestartet. Meine Videos vom Rennen sind auch online. Ich hab Gift und Galle gespuckt  Aber war ja meine eigene Schuld - nächstes Jahr bin ich schlauer 
Aber das Überholen hat teilweise echt Spass gemacht (wenns denn nicht im Stau war)


----------



## <NoFear> (11. August 2015)

static schrieb:


> Gehört hier, glaub ich, auch rein:




andere Perspektive:


----------



## Kharma (11. August 2015)

Wow, echt 19:19? :ieek:
Krass, ich habe 20:25 gebraucht und bin hier und da andere Linien als du gefahren, von denen ich denke/dachte, dass sie schneller sein könnten. Aber so ist das manchmal...
Überholen ging echt gesittet von statten, sowohl bei anderen als auch von anderen.
Hätte ich so nicht erwartet und bin positiv überrascht worden.
Und ja, geil war's.^^


----------



## Marc B (14. August 2015)

Starr in Whistler - wenn man es mag


----------



## everywhere.local (14. August 2015)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wow, echt 19:19? :ieek:
> Krass, ich habe 20:25 gebraucht und bin hier und da andere Linien als du gefahren, von denen ich denke/dachte, dass sie schneller sein könnten. Aber so ist das manchmal...
> Überholen ging echt gesittet von statten, sowohl bei anderen als auch von anderen.
> Hätte ich so nicht erwartet und bin positiv überrascht worden.
> Und ja, geil war's.^^


<18:00 habe ich mir für nächstes Jahr vorgenommen. Überholen war gut, aber da ich so weit hinten gestartet bin (verschlafen), war der Stau echt kräfteraubend.
Du warst sicherlich spätestens im Ziel vor mir, oder? War dann irgendwas mit 270 oder so  Uphill war ne Nahtoderfahrung nach dem Rothornsegment


----------



## Kharma (14. August 2015)

-doppelt-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (14. August 2015)

Nahtoderfahrung...
Jaaa, das kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Hätte ich auch nicht so schlimm eingeschätzt (und der Staub hat ja seinen Teil dazu beigetragen).

Also ich bin im Rennen als 179 insgesamt eingelaufen. Nach 44 min irgendwas.
Allerdings war ich auch in der zweiten Reihe des Blocks 5 und anscheinend glücklich(er) in der Linienwahl.

Unter 18:00 min! Ich muss mich nächstes Jahr in deinen Windschatten hängen 

Aber das ist alles ein wenig off Topic, oder?


----------



## Marc B (17. August 2015)

Trial ohne Bremsen, heftiger Typ:


----------



## LanceDD (17. August 2015)

Krass!!! Das stelle ich mir noch schwieriger vor als es mit Bremsen eh schon ist.


----------



## Black-Under (17. August 2015)

Wahnsinn, käme das in einem James Bond Film vor würde ich sagen, dass ist Filmtrick.


----------



## RetroRider (18. August 2015)

Ohne Bremsen is ja gar nix. So richtig schwer wird's erst mit 29er und Sattel oben.


----------



## Marc B (20. August 2015)

Ohne Schnick-Schnack jedoch kraftsparend und effizient seine perfekten Distanz-Wheelies:

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Lande...berg/Video?documentId=30124074&bcastId=250286

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## delphi1507 (20. August 2015)

Geil... Verkaufe meinen Satz Laufräder aus meinem Alltagsrad mit Reifen, Hinterrad fertig Vorderrad komplett neu nur zur Zierde verbaut....


----------



## LanceDD (20. August 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ohne Schnick-Schnack jedoch kraftsparend und effizient seine perfekten Distanz-Wheelies:
> 
> http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Lande...berg/Video?documentId=30124074&bcastId=250286
> 
> ...


Jawoll, cooler Typ! 
Ich kann mit meinem Stadtrad auch (fast) ewig Wheelie fahren, aber mit meinem 29er Stereo tue ich mich unheimlich schwer...


----------



## static (25. August 2015)




----------



## imfluss (25. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (26. August 2015)




----------



## imfluss (26. August 2015)

Wie krank ... mega


----------



## Arcbound (27. August 2015)




----------



## <NoFear> (28. August 2015)

Sehr geiles Promotionvideo !! ...ned übertrieben, passt aber alles!!


----------



## trail_desire (28. August 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>


Ja....krank....dachte immer nur Katzen haben 7 Leben.....aber Respekt vor dem Mut


----------



## Marc B (8. September 2015)

Neben den XC- und DH-Rennen fand in Andorra auch die Trial-WM statt, heftig das Können der Fahrer/innen:


----------



## thomas.h (9. September 2015)




----------



## Marc B (10. September 2015)

Richtig gutes Video mit Statements zur Fahrtechnik auch:


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (15. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (16. September 2015)

20x geguckt und ich suche immer noch die Schnittstelle von der Videobearbeitung.


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2015)

Top und das bei dem Material!


----------



## Marc B (20. September 2015)

Ab Min. 1:21 . The Claw is back


----------



## herbert2010 (21. September 2015)




----------



## Marc B (19. Oktober 2015)

Schon sehr heftig:


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann bei den Stürzen immer nich hingucken. Aua!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Oktober 2015)

Schnelle Franzosen, gut inszeniert:


----------



## Marc B (31. Oktober 2015)

Zwar POV-Format, aber soooo krass die Linien...


----------



## Marc B (1. November 2015)

Was diese Athletin kann, beeindruckt sehr (in Kölle):


----------



## LanceDD (2. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Was diese Athletin kann, beeindruckt sehr (in Kölle):


Wow, starkes Ding! 
Die Nummer auf'm Geländer hätte ich ihr aber nicht zugetraut...


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. November 2015)

Fährt sie da mit Clips oder auf Flats ? Kann ich nicht genau erkennen ...


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (2. November 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Fährt sie da mit Clips oder auf Flats ? Kann ich nicht genau erkennen ...



Ich vermute Flats. Die Schuhe ähneln den Adidas Terrex Solo.


----------



## LanceDD (2. November 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Fährt sie da mit Clips oder auf Flats ? Kann ich nicht genau erkennen ...


Ich habe noch nie einen ernsthaften Trail-Sportler gesehen, der mit Clips fährt!
Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass das laut Reglement verboten ist...


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. November 2015)

LanceDD schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie einen ernsthaften Trail-Sportler gesehen, der mit Clips fährt!
> Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass das laut Reglement verboten ist...



Meinst bestimmt Trial 

Wenn sie wirklich Flats fährt, dann ist das Ganze umso beeindruckender.


----------



## LanceDD (2. November 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Meinst bestimmt Trial
> 
> Wenn sie wirklich Flats fährt, dann ist das Ganze umso beeindruckender.


Ja sorry, klar Trial...


----------



## Marc B (2. November 2015)

Der kann es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. November 2015)

Smooth - geschmeidiger Fahrstil:


----------



## Toolkid (5. November 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Fährt sie da mit Clips oder auf Flats ? Kann ich nicht genau erkennen ...


Wenn du dir die Fahrt auf dem Geländer ansiehst, kannst du erkennen, dass sie auf Flats (vermutlich DMR Vault) fährt. Gerade für solche Balance-acts sind Clickies absolut kontroproduktiv.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (6. November 2015)

Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste


----------



## brownbear (7. November 2015)

Sehr geil!


----------



## damage0099 (8. November 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Fährt sie da mit Clips oder auf Flats ? Kann ich nicht genau erkennen ...


Fast ganz am Schluß, wenn sie auf dem Geländer fährt und einen Fuß ausstreckt sieht man es deutlich: Flats.
Respekt!!!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. November 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Wenn sie wirklich Flats fährt, dann ist das Ganze umso beeindruckender.


s. post zuvor von damage0099


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. November 2015)




----------



## MaxBas (10. November 2015)

Frisch von der MTB News Startseite. 

Sehr anständig!


----------



## ursinator2.0 (12. November 2015)

http://kaleidoscope.redbull.com/

Eigentlich war ja imaginate nicht mehr zu toppen, dachte man zumindest...
(Werde mir trotzdem niemals rote Gummibärchenplörre kaufen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. November 2015)




----------



## AlexMC (12. November 2015)

Schau mal 6 Post's weiter oben


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. November 2015)

Kann man nicht oft genug posten


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Eigener Stil, aber immer top dabei!


----------



## AlexMC (20. November 2015)

Würde auch gut zum Hinterad versetzen-Thread passen...


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2015)

Jap, saubere Kehrentechniken zu sehen darin! 

Hier was mehr Tricks drin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (25. November 2015)

Zu krass der Herr Semenuk...


----------



## Marc B (26. November 2015)

Wow, tolle Tricks dabei


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. November 2015)

Schade, dass er jetzt Zirkus fahren muss.


----------



## Marc B (26. November 2015)

Ich denke er macht das worauf er Bock hat. Mehr Geld könnte er sicher mit anderen Projekten verdienen. Aber mit seinen Jungs um die Welt zu reisen und viel zu erleben ist ihm wichtiger


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich denke er macht das worauf er Bock hat. Mehr Geld könnte er sicher mit anderen Projekten verdienen. Aber mit seinen Jungs um die Welt zu reisen und viel zu erleben ist ihm wichtiger


Ich bewerte das nicht. Es bescheibt nur meine Beziehung zu dem, was er tut.


----------



## aufgehts (26. November 2015)

Trial und Zirkus liegt doch nah beieinander....


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. November 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> Trial und Zirkus liegt doch nah beieinander....


_Einradfahren_ und Zirkus vielleicht...


----------



## Marc B (26. November 2015)

Im Cirque du soleil gab/gibt es MTB Trial Action, Videos dazu findet man im Netz


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. November 2015)




----------



## MaxBas (27. November 2015)

Unglaublich gut. So viel Flow und Style. Und das als one take shot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

Die Szene ist einfach unglaublich gut. Vor allem kriegt man sofort Bock raus zu gehen und einfach Rad zu fahren, egal ob es stockfinstere Nacht ist oder regnet oder beides.


----------



## MaxBas (1. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal etwas für Freunde der gepflegten Hardtailabfahrt


----------



## Kharma (1. Dezember 2015)

Geil


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2015)

29er DH-Rce mit einem Sieg:


----------



## MTBLA (3. Dezember 2015)

Brandon´s one Shot: That´s flow

Einfach perfekt, da passt alles - der flowige Ritt, die Kameraführung und die Musik.
Ich kann mir das immer wieder ansehen. Und ja, es motiviert zum biken, egal welches Wetter


----------



## MTBLA (3. Dezember 2015)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas für Freunde der gepflegten Hardtailabfahrt


Womit wieder mal bewiesen wäre: Fahrtechnik und Können muß nichts mit Fahrradtechnik zu tun haben...
Geiles Video


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2015)

Dicke Reifen machen träge?


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Freeride79 (12. Dezember 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>


Springt der da wirklich selber vom Haus ins Meer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (12. Dezember 2015)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Springt der da wirklich selber vom Haus ins Meer?


Wo ist das Problem? Es heisst doch "the ocean is calm".


----------



## aufgehts (12. Dezember 2015)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Springt der da wirklich selber vom Haus ins Meer?



ha noi,
er schmeist blos sei radl ins wasser,
der rest ist fotoshop


----------



## scratch_a (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich frag mich eher, ob die für so einen Dreh eine Genehmigung brauchen. 
Falls ja, wer genehmigt so etwas ohne massive Sicherheiten zu verlangen? Oder wurden die nur raus geschnitten, wegretuschiert oder was auch immer? So sieht es jedenfalls aus, als könnte jeder gescheiterte Versuch tödlich enden.


----------



## AlexMC (13. Dezember 2015)

Sehr beeindruckend, aber auch ziemlich krank in solchen Höhen mit Nullfehleroptionen rumzuhüpfen.
Andererseits, er hat einen RedBull-Helm auf, was soll da schon passieren...


----------



## Marc B (14. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Marc B (14. Dezember 2015)

Wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (17. Dezember 2015)

Auch nice:


----------



## Marc B (17. Dezember 2015)

Finde ich auch klasse:


----------



## Marc B (18. Dezember 2015)

Mega gut, hat mich überrascht:


----------



## Kharma (18. Dezember 2015)

Lustig. Nach den Rennrad-Trial Filmen wirkt Sam irgendwie grobschlächtig 
Auch wenn er Lichtjahre besser fährt, fand ich das Video jetzt aber gar nicht so dolle (auch wenn da ein paar späktakuläre Danny-Macaskill-Tricks dabei sind).
Aber trotzdem alles sehenswert!


----------



## Nico Laus (22. Dezember 2015)

https://player.vimeo.com/video/149614122


----------



## exposure (27. Dezember 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> https://player.vimeo.com/video/149614122


Irgendwie kann ich mich für die Shreddrerei nicht begeistern....


----------



## JoeArschtreter (27. Dezember 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich mir für die Shreddrerei nicht begeistern....



Probier es doch mal aus, ist geil...


----------



## scratch_a (27. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn es für den ein oder anderen geil sein mag ist die Frage, ob man so ein Fahrverhalten außerhalb des Bikeparks (vor allem bei uns in Deutschland) für Gut heißen soll. Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Dezember 2015)

Ein eigener Thread für Stolperbiker wäre was Feines. Dann wären sie sich nicht so schockiert wenn ein Video mit Tempo, Druck und Können daher kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Dezember 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ein eigener Thread für Stolperbiker wäre was Feines. Dann wären sie sich nicht so schockiert wenn ein Video mit Tempo, Druck und Können daher kommt.


Von schockiert kann nicht die Rede sein. In Sachen Schreddern haben wir hier schon deutlich bessere Videos gesehen. Aber ein eigener Faden Stolpern wäre gut.


----------



## MaxBas (28. Dezember 2015)

Mir gefällt die ruppige Art des Videos.Ein bisschen Punk Rock Biken 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aufgehts (28. Dezember 2015)

schreddern ist ja keine fahrtechnik sondern unvermögen...
solange das auf gebauten strecken stattfindet ,
ist mir das egal.....

ein teil der aufnahmen zeigt allerdings,
wie ein wenig benutzter trail
,,zerhackt,, wird. 

ist für mich ein NO GO


----------



## kaiisa (29. Dezember 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> schreddern ist ja keine fahrtechnik sondern unvermögen...



also ich hätte gern seine nicht vorhandene unvermögende Fahrtechnik


----------



## martin2608 (29. Dezember 2015)

..die Fahrtechnik Skills hätte ich auch gerne..
...das Fahrverhalten kann ich aber nicht gutheißen... das liefert mehr als genug Argumente für jene, die gegen Wegefreiheit für MTBiker sind.
ähnliches gilt für die hohe Risikobereitschaft...
Für mich hat eine solche Fahrweise außerhalb von Bikeparks keine Berechtigung


----------



## Asrael (29. Dezember 2015)

Wie gut das Deutschland voll von  braven Deutschen ist. 

Passend zur Diskussion:


----------



## Black-Under (29. Dezember 2015)

Asrael schrieb:


> Wie gut das Deutschland voll von  braven Deutschen ist.



Ist es eben nicht und genau deswegen gilt es diesen Leuten keine Argumente zu liefern in Punkto Wegesperrung.

Das hat sich nämlich schon so eingegraben, dass MTBler die Wege kaputtfahren, dass die Leute die wahren Ursachen nicht mehr sehen.

Es gibt da ein Beispiel wo ein Förster im Siebengebirge erklärt, dass die Abkürzungen zwischen den Wegen nicht von MTBlern gemacht werden, sondern von Kindern die da gerne mal runterrutschen. Aber die Allgemeinheit schreibt das den MTBler zu.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. Dezember 2015)




----------



## delphi1507 (30. Dezember 2015)

Auja super.... freut mal wieder die schutzsportler, und gibt denen nen Haufen Argumente gegen uns ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LanceDD (2. Januar 2016)

Alpe7 schrieb:


>


An seinen Videos finde ich (neben seiner riesen Fahrtechnik) immer geil, wie er nach seinen Tricks voll antritt und weg donnert. Und Wasser macht ihm auch scheinbar nie irgendwas aus...


----------



## Mzungu (3. Januar 2016)

..und schmutzig wird er auch nie.


----------



## MaxBas (7. Januar 2016)

Dann man wieder was Neues.


----------



## Asrael (7. Januar 2016)

Haha gleich is das geheul wieder groß


----------



## MaxBas (7. Januar 2016)

dabei habe ich schon das gesittetere von beiden gepostet


----------



## Alumini (7. Januar 2016)

Wie oft er den Baum in der Landung bei 0:47 wohl schon geküsst hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTBLA (8. Januar 2016)

Klasse ! Trial geht überall und bei jedem Wetter...
Kennt noch jemand den Klassiker The Fog - Nebel des Grauens mit Jamie Lee Curtis ?


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2016)

Super Video  Gefällt mir besser als das gemosche im Video vorher. Die Location sieht nach Felsenmeer bei Lautertal/Odw. aus, bin ich da verkehrt?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2016)

aufgehts schrieb:


> schreddern ist ja keine fahrtechnik sondern unvermögen...
> solange das auf gebauten strecken stattfindet ,
> ist mir das egal.....
> 
> ...



Warst Du mal auf der Insel unterwegs?

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## ron101 (9. Januar 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> The Fog - Nebel des Grauens mit Jamie Lee Curtis



Hehe Yeah ein echter John Carpenter Klassiker, waren die Filme damals noch cool.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Januar 2016)

MTBLA schrieb:


> ...
> Kennt noch jemand den Klassiker The Fog - Nebel des Grauens mit Jamie Lee Curtis ?


JaaaAAAAAAAAaaa !


----------



## Nico Laus (10. Januar 2016)

Keiner da um sich darüber aufzuregen, dass er abseits von jeglichen Trails die Flora umgräbt?


----------



## damage0099 (10. Januar 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Keiner da um sich darüber aufzuregen, dass er abseits von jeglichen Trails die Flora umgräbt?


Ich glaub das nennt sich 'newschool' und ghört so, alles andere ist oldschool und uncool!
Hat doch n Vorteil: Bald sind dann alle Singletrails breiter als 2m und auch in BW legal fahrbar


----------



## MTBLA (10. Januar 2016)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Bald sind dann alle Singletrails breiter als 2m und auch in BW legal fahrbar


Taktik ist alles ....


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Januar 2016)

Video des Jahres 2015 auf MTB-News


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (18. Januar 2016)

ein paar alternativen zum normalem versetzen:






zur perfektion fehlt noch ein wenig, vor allem wenn das Gelände enger wird... aber bin am üben.


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Januar 2016)

Ne, das ist einfach nur affig. Da wirst von jedem Bmxer/Trialer ausgelacht.


----------



## Radde (18. Januar 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ne, das ist einfach nur affig. Da wirst von jedem Bmxer/Trialer ausgelacht.



kann sein, denke aber nicht - ich lach ja auch keine bmxer/trialer aus, die sich am MTB versuchen und bei Geschwindigkeit etwas unflowig wirken
( vielleicht würd ich mit dem auslachen bei dir ne ausnahme machen - who knows  )


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Januar 2016)

Kann der Titel bitte in "Stock-im-Arsch-Thread" umbenannt werden?


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Januar 2016)

Radde schrieb:


> kann sein, denke aber nicht - ich lach ja auch keine bmxer/trialer aus, die sich am MTB versuchen und bei Geschwindigkeit etwas unflowig wirken
> ( vielleicht würd ich mit dem auslachen bei dir ne ausnahme machen - who knows  )


Vielleicht würdest du das. Da mir aber nie einfallen würde in diesem Thread ein eigenes Video zu posten, musst du das an einer anderen Stelle machen.


----------



## static (22. Januar 2016)




----------



## Bartoss (29. Januar 2016)




----------



## static (31. Januar 2016)

DJ Brandt - Fairly Decent

Bonus Videos ohne krasse Fahrtechnik, die aber Lust auf's Fahren machen:


Spoiler



Let's Get Fat!
Fresh Air
HOME // Episode 2: East Side Adventure with Bryn Atkinson and Jill Kintner
Luca Cometti // Suburban Settings



Edit: Pinkbike-Videoeinbettung kaputt?


----------



## boblike (31. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## GeorgeP (8. Februar 2016)




----------



## Marc B (8. Februar 2016)

Schnell...


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Februar 2016)




----------



## Bartoss (15. Februar 2016)

Perspektive+ ohne Mukke finde ich gut...


----------



## Bartoss (15. Februar 2016)

Weiß jetzt nicht ob ich's schon mal hier hatte...ist aber gelungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (16. Februar 2016)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Perspektive+ ohne Mukke finde ich gut...


Also ganz ehrlich... diese erhöhte Perspektive ist doch total langweilig. Sieht man ja gar nix vom Bike...


----------



## Bartoss (16. Februar 2016)

Ok mit Hände am Lenker Perspektive wäre es sicher besser...
Finde es aber trotzdem gut weil :
Wer das nächste mal dh / fr Strecke runter ballert sollte mal seine Geschwindigkeit mit der im Video vergleichen...


----------



## NewK (17. Februar 2016)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Ok mit Hände am Lenker Perspektive wäre es sicher besser...
> Finde es aber trotzdem gut weil :
> Wer das nächste mal dh / fr Strecke runter ballert sollte mal seine Geschwindigkeit mit der im Video vergleichen...





NewK schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich... diese erhöhte Perspektive ist doch total langweilig. Sieht man ja gar nix vom Bike...


... und die eigentliche Geschwindigkeit kommt gar nicht so rüber... (hatte ich vergessen)

So, von mir aus aber nun wieder btt


----------



## Marc B (24. Februar 2016)

Typisch britisch mal wieder...


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2016)




----------



## MaxBas (29. Februar 2016)

Sehr schöner Flow, wie ich finde.


----------



## Andreas.blub (29. Februar 2016)

Von dem gibts einige sehr gute Videos. Der hat ein unglaubliches Gefühl fürs Rad.


----------



## Bartoss (1. März 2016)




----------



## Marc B (2. März 2016)

Schön:


----------



## imfluss (2. März 2016)

Das ist schon ein richtiges Kunstwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. März 2016)

imfluss schrieb:


> ein richtiges Kunstwerk.



nun ja
etwas überdreht oder?
so wie man das aus der Werbung kennt.
gefällige Bilder, beeindruckende Landschaften und deren Aufnahmen  professionell sterilisiert....


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (3. März 2016)

Ich find's auch sehr gelungen. Hat vielleicht weniger mit Fahrtechnik in Perfektion zu tun, ist aber wirklich schön anzusehen.
Schon nach den ersten Sekunden musste ich an den Film Life Cycles denken. Nachdem man im Outro Ryan Gibb lesen konnte, war's klar warum


----------



## Marc B (5. März 2016)




----------



## Bartoss (5. März 2016)




----------



## Marc B (8. März 2016)

RIP Kelly, you will be missed


----------



## NewK (8. März 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Schön:


Welcher Planet???


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. März 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> RIP Kelly, you will be missed



traurige Geschichte.... dieser Hund wird seinen besten Freund sehr sehr vermissen. Mein Mitgefühl auch allen Angehörigen, die vermutlich schon lange mit der Furcht gelebt haben dass so etwas passiert.

ich hab gerade selber "erlebt" wie aufgeschmissen man alleine sein kann... Kitesurfen geh ich immer mit Freunden weil man auf dem Wasser schnell mal Hilfe brauchen kann, Bouldern draußen geh ich auch nicht allein, und dann Sonntags morgens auf dem 200m Weg zum Bäcker schlägt man sich auf dem Longboard den Kopf an, meine Ersthelferin hat mich zitternd und blutend an ner Mauer hockend gefunden, was passiert ist, keine Ahnung, wie lang ich schon da saß, keiner weiß es.... und da war ich irgendwo auf der Zufahrtstraße zu unserem Wohngebiet.

seit dem denk ich irgendwie ein bisschen unentspannter über meine Radabenteuer allein nach. Bisher hab ich vieleicht mein erste Hilfe Kit im Rucksack und mein Handy dabei... aber das hilft einem irgendwie überhaupt nicht wenn man nicht mehr zurechnungsfähig ist.


----------



## FastFabi93 (8. März 2016)

Keinen Helm getragen auf dem Longboard ?


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. März 2016)

wo denkst du hin?  ich wollte 200m zum Bäcker, ich hatte 5€ und den Hausschlüssel in der Hosentasche und nichtmal ne Jacke an...
die 10-15m die es auf 100m der Strecke runter geht muss man nichtmal sliden, da reicht ganz entspanntes Kurven fahren
... ja ich weiß es jetzt auch besser... aber wo ich in der innenstadt schon alles runter gefahren bin und mit welcher Geschwindigkeit... ich wüsste zu gern was ich da den Sonntag gemacht hab, aber es ist einfach weg.

das eigentliche Problem ist aber, der Helm verhindert evtl. Platzwunden oder Knochenbrüche, aber gegen die Gehirnerschütterung, die einen zeitweise außer gefecht setzt hilft er überhaupt nicht und man ist potentiell nichtmal mehr in der Lage selbst noch telefonisch Hilfe zu holen (wenn denn Empfang vorhanden ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (8. März 2016)

Gedächtnislücken sind echt scheiße, mein Beileid.

Vielleicht nächstes Mal besser zu Fuß gehen


----------



## LeaLoewin (8. März 2016)

aber es war strahlender Sonnenschein und die Straßen trocken (zumindest bevor ich aus dem Haus bin) ... der Winter ist schon lang und Nass und kalt, da kann man so eine Gelegenheit nicht ungenutzt lassen ... nächstes mal aber dann mit Helm.


----------



## toschi (8. März 2016)

GeorgeP schrieb:


>


Burping bei 2:09?


----------



## jojo2 (9. März 2016)

toschi schrieb:


> Pulping bei 2:09?



Kannst du versuchen, mir zu erklären, was das ist?
ich hab mir die Stelle 5 mal angeguckt,
aber nix passendes entdeckt.
Schon gar nichts von dieser Art:

Pulp-Cover waren berühmt für die Abbildung halbnackter junger Frauen in Bedrängnis, die auf den rettenden Helden warten.
Das hätte ich sofort gesehen und verstanden


----------



## toschi (9. März 2016)

Nennt man den plötzlichen Luftverlust bei UST Bereifung nicht so?
Ach falsch geschrieben sollte Bulping heissen und muss Burping heissen, glaub ich, oder?  
Als das Hinterrad aufsetzt explodiert genau im Aufstandsbereich der Dreck.


----------



## jojo2 (9. März 2016)

toschi schrieb:


> Nennt man den plötzlichen Luftverlust bei UST Bereifung nicht so?
> Ach falsch geschrieben sollte Bulping heissen und muss Burping heissen, glaub ich, oder?
> Als das Hinterrad aufsetzt explodiert genau im Aufstandsbereich der Dreck.



ah okay
alles klar
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (9. März 2016)

habs geändert


----------



## toschi (10. März 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 471339

Is mir schon wieder über den Weg gelaufen...


----------



## MaxBas (11. März 2016)

Hatten wir das schon?
Sehr schöner Ritt.


----------



## LanceDD (21. März 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hatten wir das schon?
> Sehr schöner Ritt.


Geil wie er häufig über beide Räder kommt! Und sein Speed is stark...


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2016)

Gerade nicht sicher, ob das hier schon da war


----------



## Marc B (8. April 2016)

Vor ein paar Jahren wurde immer diskutiert ob 29er auch zum "Spielen" taugen


----------



## Guru (8. April 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren wurde immer diskutiert ob 29er auch zum "Spielen" taugen



Damals waren die 29er aber auch noch anders


----------



## DrMo (8. April 2016)

...


----------



## MaxBas (8. April 2016)

...


----------



## Ropo123 (8. April 2016)

Cooles Video. Der Abspann zeigt schön was mit den Rädern passiert wenn sie genutzt werden wofür sie nicht gebaut werden. Gleiches geschieht mit den 29ern wenn sie zu oft so belastet werden wie zuvor dargestellt. Erst Recht wenn man keine saubere Fahrtechnik hat wird's schnell hinüber sein und evtl. sogar gefährlich da die Räder Fehler nicht so gut verzeihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. April 2016)




----------



## Bartoss (11. April 2016)

Geil geheizt...


----------



## Marc B (14. April 2016)

Immer wieder top!


----------



## Bonvivant (14. April 2016)

Noch nicht hier? Muss!


----------



## MaxBas (14. April 2016)

Wäre Remy nicht einer für den WC?


----------



## DrMo (14. April 2016)

...


----------



## MaxBas (14. April 2016)

Chriss kann es sogar richtig gut auf einem Crosser.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. April 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Chriss kann es sogar richtig gut auf einem Crosser.


Und auf allen anderen Rädern. 

Hier mal Perfektion aus einer Randsportart (Brakeless Trials). Die Mehrheit der Fahrer im Trial können das nicht mit Bremsen, was er ohne macht.


----------



## Bonvivant (16. April 2016)

Der Vollständigkeit halber auch hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (22. April 2016)




----------



## Marc B (26. April 2016)

Fabio Wibmer again


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. April 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Fabio Wibmer again


Und super langweilig. Hier mal was schönes und vor allem Informatives von Ali C.


----------



## herbert2010 (28. April 2016)

http://enduro-mtb.com/raw-reece-wallace-sound-shredding/


----------



## offa (28. April 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> http://enduro-mtb.com/raw-reece-wallace-sound-shredding/


Herrlich - ohne Musik ist auch cool 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Mai 2016)

Danny spielt...


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2016)

SOOOO perfekt 

*http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331799799442/brandon-semenuk-raw-100-bmx-track-video*

Einfach krass!


----------



## Bartoss (13. Juni 2016)

Hammer geil...


----------



## MaxBas (19. Juni 2016)




----------



## Bartoss (19. Juni 2016)




----------



## DasQuarkbrot (20. Juni 2016)

Bremsen ist mehr so optional, was?


----------



## NewK (24. Juni 2016)

Bartoss schrieb:


>


Hier, wer den ersten Part des Videos ohne diese total unnötige, fußnagelhochrollende, möchtegern esotherische Einschlaffördermittelmittel genießen möchte, hat hier die Möglichkeit dazu.


----------



## Bartoss (24. Juni 2016)

Cool, dit Video in Raw...
Die Mukke in dem Video finde ich aber trotzdem passend


----------



## Marc B (25. Juni 2016)

Mit Akrigg dabei


----------



## MaxBas (27. Juni 2016)

Style und Flow
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/wade-amp-remy-shred-the-new-turbine-r-wheelset-video-2016.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (30. Juni 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Style und Flow
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/wade-amp-remy-shred-the-new-turbine-r-wheelset-video-2016.html



Yes  Hier direkt eingebettet:


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Juni 2016)




----------



## everywhere.local (3. Juli 2016)

gab es nicht mal einen "normalen" Video Thread? finde den nicht mehr


----------



## everywhere.local (4. Juli 2016)

Ok, keine Ahnung. Ich finde es nicht mehr - poste nun hier 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=642645355899172&id=176237299206649


----------



## mpirklbauer (5. Juli 2016)

Was aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## SundayR1D3R (21. Juli 2016)




----------



## Bonvivant (21. Juli 2016)

Was für eine geile Strecke!


----------



## demlak (21. Juli 2016)

was hats da mit der ständigen trillerpfeife aufsich?


----------



## NewK (21. Juli 2016)

Damit die Zuschauer/Fotografen  wissen, dass wieder ein Biker kommt (und aus dem Weg gehen).




SundayR1D3R schrieb:


>


Was ist den hier bei 5:12 passiert bzw. wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (21. Juli 2016)

ich würd sagen, der is mit dem rechten fuss am bodengrund hängen geblieben


----------



## NewK (21. Juli 2016)

Stimmt  ich hab mehr auf Lenker und Gabel geachtet.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (22. Juli 2016)

Jep, an der Stelle muß ne leicht ausgewölbte Welle bzw Hügel sein, wo er hängen blieb. Sieht man auch wenn Gwin rüberfährt.. er nimmt es nur etwas anderst. und glaub 10sec vorsprung hatte er zum 2ten


----------



## trail_desire (25. Juli 2016)

SundayR1D3R schrieb:


> Jep, an der Stelle muß ne leicht ausgewölbte Welle bzw Hügel sein, wo er hängen blieb. Sieht man auch wenn Gwin rüberfährt.. er nimmt es nur etwas anderst. und glaub 10sec vorsprung hatte er zum 2ten


Geiles Video......nur leider falscher Thread.....gibts nich auch ein "Flugtechnik in Perfektion" Thread???


----------



## everywhere.local (28. Juli 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Damit die Zuschauer/Fotografen wissen, dass wieder ein Biker kommt (und aus dem Weg gehen).


Und damit die Biker auf der Strecke wissen, wie viel Abstand sie zum Nächsten haben!


----------



## Marc B (29. Juli 2016)

Alpin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. Juli 2016)

Wheelie Perfektion


----------



## demlak (29. Juli 2016)

geht auch günstiger und nicht so viel nach oben zu schleppen und vermutlich weniger anstrengend:


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Juli 2016)

War das schon? Muss auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Nico Laus (7. August 2016)

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331804452862/ride-the-rocks-with-richie-rude


----------



## Bonvivant (19. August 2016)

Jakob Breitwieser's wundervolle Vielfalt der perfektionierten Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Black-Under (21. August 2016)

Der Flow von Breitwieser ist einfach geil.


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Oktober 2016)

leider nur ein Link:

http://www.redbull.com/ch/de/bike/s...ny-macaskill-in-a-wee-day-out-das-ganze-video


----------



## Marc B (12. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt auch auf Youtube:


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Jetzt auch auf Youtube:


Für Danny müsste man eigentlich eine neue Downhilldisziplin entwerfen. D.h. höhere Hindernisse auf dem Weg usw. So ein 1m Zaun mitten auf der Strecke wäre doch cool.


----------



## Marc B (25. Oktober 2016)

Einfach genial, sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (28. Oktober 2016)




----------



## static (29. Oktober 2016)




----------



## <NoFear> (30. Oktober 2016)

Sehr geiles Video und geiler Trail!


----------



## cdF600 (2. November 2016)

Ich steh ja nicht so auf GoPro-Videos. Aber das ist geiles geballer!


----------



## herbert2010 (3. November 2016)




----------



## MaxBas (3. November 2016)

So gut!


----------



## trail_desire (4. November 2016)




----------



## jojo2 (4. November 2016)

trail desire da hast ein bißchen Pech gehabt. Gab es hier schon


----------



## _Vader (4. November 2016)

static schrieb:


>


will nicht das Können des Riders anfechten, aber es sieht so aus, als wärs ein bisschen schneller abgespielt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (4. November 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> will nicht das Können des Riders anfechten, aber es sieht so aus, als wärs ein bisschen schneller abgespielt..


Ersteller-Kommentar:
_"It's not sped up. To qualify for this content it has to be the original file straight off the card"_
(Das Video wurde bem Gopro Of The World Best Line III Contest eingereicht)


----------



## _Vader (4. November 2016)

hier stand mist.
ja du hast wohl Recht. Macht evetuell das extrem stabilisierte, dass es leicht unecht aussieht.
Egal trotzdem geiles Video und hammer Fahrkönnen.


----------



## trail_desire (4. November 2016)

jojo2 schrieb:


> trail desire da hast ein bißchen Pech gehabt. Gab es hier schon



Sorry, hatte keine Lust 79 Seiten zu durchsuchen, ob das schon war.....find aber, das kann man auch zweimal ansehen....


----------



## demlak (4. November 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte keine Lust 79 Seiten zu durchsuchen, ob das schon war.....find aber, das kann man auch zweimal ansehen....


2 postings über deinem


----------



## static (4. November 2016)

Jetzt kann man's sogar zweimal gleichzeitig sehen


----------



## DrMo (12. November 2016)

Ein gelungenes Beispiel wie man es schafft Biken in der Öffentlichkeit "positiv" darzustellen.
Wer einen Flair kann hat natürlich das Recht Fußgänger anzufahren (Ironie).

www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxXuxVzI9QM

(Ich hoffe die Ironie kommt 'rüber. Das Video ist nicht lustig sondern sau doof)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (12. November 2016)

bis auf die fahrlässigkeit zwischen den autos bei 6:40ff bin ich ehrlich gesagt eher bei "kirche im dorf lassen.. "..
die jungs wissen anscheinend was sie tun.. und haben, zumindest in dem video, niemand anderes als sich selber in gefahr gebracht.. 

von daher.. sieht nach fun aus =)


----------



## herbert2010 (15. November 2016)




----------



## MaxBas (24. November 2016)

Mal etwas Anderes von ihm. sehr beeindruckend, wie ich finde. RAW Videos gefallen mir zurzeit fast am besten.


----------



## herbert2010 (24. November 2016)

http://www.redbull.com/at/de/bike/s...-bull-fantasy-line-kenny-belaey-thomas-oehler


----------



## delphi1507 (28. November 2016)

http://www.redbull.com/at/de/bike/s...045,1331823188178,1331582501057,1331822193210


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Dezember 2016)

alter Verwalter


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Nico Laus (7. Dezember 2016)

Race Run von Cedric mit Kommentar. Richtig gute Einblicke.


----------



## Marc B (9. Dezember 2016)

Mega gut


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (9. Dezember 2016)

@Marc B : Tolles Video - bin aber auch nur neidisch auf die tolle Gegend wo einfach alles zum trainieren der Fahrtechnik einlädt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mueslimann (27. Dezember 2016)

Mal wieder typisch Chris Akrigg


----------



## GeorgeP (27. Dezember 2016)

einfach nur geil


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich kauf mir jetzt auch ein Mongoose


----------



## mueslimann (28. Dezember 2016)

Leider wird die Fahrtechnik nicht mit dem Bike mitgeliefert, sonst hätte ich schon längst eines . 
Ich liebe auch seinen Stil, fahrerisch, sowie den der Videos.


----------



## MTBLA (29. Dezember 2016)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Leider wird die Fahrtechnik nicht mit dem Bike mitgeliefert


Obwohl so mancher Biker genau DAS glaubt wenn er das erste mal auf dem neuen Bike sitzt, dann aber merkt daß er immer noch "Schüsselstellenschieber" ist...


----------



## static (30. Dezember 2016)

Das _Rhythm_ Video hatten wir noch nicht, oder?





Im Behind The Scenes gibt's noch ein POV-Video -find ich eigentlich noch cooler. Falls da mal jemand auf mehr stößt, bitte hier rein!


----------



## Marc B (30. Dezember 2016)

Zappe gerade durch alte NWD-Parts, ist einfacher als die ganzen alten DVDs einzuwerfen


----------



## damage0099 (4. Januar 2017)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Mal wieder typisch Chris Akrigg


unglaublich!!   

Hiervon hätte ich zugern ein making-of


----------



## DrMo (7. Januar 2017)

Manche BMXer haben es voll drauf. Ein Beispiel ist dieses Video.
Die Zielgruppe ist hier sicher die BMX-Comunity und nicht ein allgemeines Publikum, zu dem ich gehöre.

Mit Wdh, SloMo und Geduld kann man hier sicher viel Können und Kreativität entdecken, vielleicht auch für den eigenen BMX-Fahrstil (sicher nicht ich).

Alles sehr beeindruckend, aber nach einigen Minuten konnte ich nicht mehr (Reizüberflutung) und konnte mich an kaum einen "Trick" erinnern, so schnell folgt das alles aufeinander.
Emotional sind die Crashes und das hohe Risiko 
einen Rahmen der das Fahren zusammenhält gibt es nicht.






Schön, dass es auch Bike-Videos gibt, zu denen ich und viele andere leichter Zugang finden und die in Erinnerung bleiben,
z.B. die Produktionen von Dave Sowerby mit D. MacAskill
(Das Video "Grounded" habe ich aufgrund einer Erwähnung in MacAskills Buch aufgerufen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (9. Januar 2017)

Den Kleinen hatten wir hier schon mal, glaub ich:


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Januar 2017)




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2017)

Zwei der derzeit athletischsten Trial Fahrer. Der Erste zeigt Genauigkeit und strengt sich was Höhe und Weite geht nicht wirklich an; letzterer ist einfach nur krank.











Bunny Hop auf 1:50?


----------



## Marc B (13. Januar 2017)

Auch was in Sachen Rückblick


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Januar 2017)

Zeit nehmen und genießen, lohnt sich


----------



## Bartoss (16. Januar 2017)

Sehr geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (18. Januar 2017)




----------



## herbert2010 (24. Januar 2017)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/brandon-semenuk-negative-infinity-video.html


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2017)

Abnormal unterwegs der Herr Wibmer


----------



## Marc B (17. Februar 2017)

Urban Freeride is not dead:


----------



## Muellbeutel (17. Februar 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> unglaublich!!
> 
> Hiervon hätte ich zugern ein making-of


----------



## MTBLA (21. Februar 2017)

Chris Akrigg ist für mich der wahre Trailking ! Anbetungswürdig wie smooth er durch Gewichtsverlagerung durch die Botanik gleitet. Das hat schon fast etwas von einem Luftkissenboot...


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2017)

Wer gibt mir sein Bike zum Üben?...für Schäden am Bike haftet der großzügige und nachsichtige Verleiher. [emoji3]
(Schaltauge, Lenker und LR sind dann leider etwas krumm)


----------



## trail_desire (21. Februar 2017)

Mich würde auch brennend interessieren wie viele Bikes da für so ein Video zerschlissen werden......man kann sich bei einigen Manövern nur schwer vorstellen, daß das Material das so ohne Weiteres wegsteckt.....


----------



## scratch_a (21. Februar 2017)

Etwas beruhigend finde ich die Making of-Videos....da sieht man wenigstens, dass bei ihnen auch nicht immer alles gleich sofort glatt abläuft und sie die Sachen nicht in einem Zug locker durchfahren. 
Das sie technisch trotzdem in einer ganz anderen Liga fahren wie die meisten hier (und vor allem wie ich  ), ist aber unbestritten.


----------



## moe 73 (22. Februar 2017)

Ich finde die Videos der Pros echt der Hammer und es ist ein Genuss sich solche Videos anzuschauen! Wenn ich aber in den Making of-Videos sehe, wie die Jungs mit ihrer Gesundheit spielen um sich oder die Marke zu vermarkten, dann könnte ich gut und gerne beim Anschauen solcher Videos auf die extremen Stunts verzichten!

Ist eh nichts womit man sich als normaler Biker, der gerne Trails fährt, identifizieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (26. Februar 2017)




----------



## herbert2010 (2. März 2017)




----------



## jojo2 (2. März 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>



Jo
eins der Videos, das zu Recht auf allen Kanälen läuft und das ich mir natürlich auch angeguckt habe.
Ein wirklich spannender Moment
ne, anders: 
der spannenste Moment war für mich bei 00:50 :
Man sieht dort wie er die Bremse mit dem Finger betätigt.

@herbert2010 magst du mir sagen,
was das über mich aussagt?


----------



## herbert2010 (16. März 2017)




----------



## demlak (16. März 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>


auch wenn da jetzt nicht viel Fahrtechnik in Perfektion war, echt Hammer Kulissen... mich würd ja mal interessieren, was die Produktion von diesem Video so gekostet hat... =)


----------



## Marc B (20. März 2017)




----------



## static (24. März 2017)




----------



## jojo2 (27. März 2017)

so isse
https://www.instagram.com/p/BR0J2hrA54P/?hl=en


----------



## jojo2 (27. März 2017)

Ich hab noch eins!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (4. April 2017)




----------



## Boltzer (5. April 2017)

Ride it like you stole it!


----------



## scratch_a (5. April 2017)

Fahren kann er ohne Zweifel spitze! 
Aber die Art und Weise ist für uns wohl eher ein Bärendienst


----------



## arno¹ (5. April 2017)

watnfake

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## piazza (6. April 2017)

Es tut mir leid, aber der Typ hat für mich keinen Charme. Wirkt immer alles aufgesetzt und pseudocool. Ich schau mir seine Videos nicht mehr an. Sry für OT.


----------



## mfux (6. April 2017)

Danke für die Info....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (6. April 2017)

Ist doch ok... jedem das seine...
Aber fahren kann er und ich bin weit davon entfernt und finde sein Können halt


----------



## delphi1507 (6. April 2017)

Können 
Lokation


----------



## herbert2010 (22. April 2017)




----------



## Marc B (4. Mai 2017)

Dem Typen schaue ich gerne zu:

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/470562/

Genial!


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Mai 2017)

an dem Trail würde ich mich auch gern mal versuchen


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. Mai 2017)

Super Video! Und kein Technogehupe!


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Mai 2017)

www.facebook.com/RedBullBike/videos/1315355851915294/


----------



## demlak (29. Mai 2017)

*Leider ist dieser Inhalt derzeit nicht verfügbar*

bin nicht cool genug


----------



## bluecat (4. Juni 2017)




----------



## herbert2010 (4. Juni 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluecat (4. Juni 2017)

Und weil's so *schön anders* ist gleich noch ein Videostill


----------



## demlak (6. Juni 2017)

eieiei... 





von hier geklaut: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/06/06/rough-af-2-jordie-lunn/


----------



## jojo2 (7. Juni 2017)




----------



## demlak (10. Juni 2017)

auf so eine Körperspannung und Bikekontrolle bin ich schon neidisch..


----------



## Seader (10. Juni 2017)

hätt gedacht, er fährt tubeless   schönes video


----------



## MTBLA (10. Juni 2017)

Sehr schönes Video ! Der Fahrstil erinnert mich an Chris Akrigg.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Juni 2017)




----------



## demlak (14. Juni 2017)

Wie oft man wohl seinen Hometrail fahren muss um ihn der Art zentimetergenau fahren zu können? Hammer!


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (14. Juni 2017)

Die Edits sind schon gut gemacht, aber Semenuk ist auch einfach nicht von dieser Welt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2017)

Auch WOW (Hero, der Mr. Voreis):

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/473191

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## roliK (24. Juni 2017)

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/473799


----------



## static (27. Juni 2017)

roliK schrieb:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/video/473799


Andere Perspektive:


----------



## Bartoss (28. Juni 2017)

Cool...


----------



## demlak (3. Juli 2017)

ich war mir unschlüssig ob ich es hier reinpacken soll.. aber ich mach einfach mal =)


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Juli 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> ich war mir unschlüssig ob ich es hier reinpacken soll.. aber ich mach einfach mal =)


Leider schon seit 2013 querschnittgelähmt. 

Hatten wir den hier schon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (24. Juli 2017)

und wieder schön geschmeidig
kommse durch bisse gut







und dann diese vielen kleinen Hüpfburgen
herrlich


----------



## jojo2 (26. Juli 2017)

Man musste ja schon das Schlimmste befürchten,
aber nach dem Trailer kommt nun auch die nächste Episode
Es geht weiter!


----------



## jojo2 (29. Juli 2017)

Aller guten Dinge sind drei
Einen hab ich noch

Vor der ersten Stelle gehts richtig runter


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Juli 2017)




----------



## jojo2 (30. Juli 2017)

Ganz Österreich ist für Moutainbiker gesperrt.
Ganz Österreich?

Nein! Die unbeugsamen Wiener haben ihre Pforten für das freie Mountainbiken geöffnet!

Krass. 
Wieder mal


----------



## Marc B (31. Juli 2017)

Wow, Racer sind bekloppt ;-)


----------



## jojo2 (31. Juli 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wow, Racer sind bekloppt ;-)


Wie fährt man Kurven?!!

und das Beste zum Schluß!
Klasse


----------



## MTBLA (3. August 2017)

Chris Akrigg mit seinem unverwechselbaren Fahrstil:


----------



## MTBLA (3. August 2017)

Ups, sorry zu spät gesehen  Ist heute in den News...


----------



## demlak (3. August 2017)

einige Videos die einiges an können beinhalten.. ich war am überlegen, ob ich es hier poste oder nicht, weil da teils absolut sau dumme waghalsige risiken eingegangen werden.. aber andererseits kann man sich bei einem backflip etc. genauso das genick brechen.. so what.. :
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMmU9EykS0m5okYVU3ceslw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. August 2017)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Ups, sorry zu spät gesehen  Ist heute in den News...



Allerdings verschwinden die News bald wieder,
nur dieser Thread bleibt ewig
und keins der hier verlinkten Videos war nicht schon auf den großen Plattformen zu sehen und geclickt worden.
Wenn deine Kinder und Kindeskinder mal die gesammelten Besten der damaligen Zeit sehen wollen,
dann hast du hier für die vorgesorgt

(vor der Zeit als die Deutschen noch darüber stritten, was ein Mountainbike, was ein Fahrrad ist und
da immer noch keinen Spaß verstanden...)


----------



## imfluss (11. August 2017)




----------



## herbert2010 (18. August 2017)




----------



## jojo2 (18. August 2017)

Sorry,
dass ich direkt eins hinterschiebe..

Die werfen wie Mädchen,
aber der Rest...


----------



## exposure (19. August 2017)




----------



## herbert2010 (21. August 2017)




----------



## exposure (21. August 2017)

Unfassbar genial.


----------



## jojo2 (23. August 2017)

Ein Musikvideo


----------



## Hodenschmerz (23. August 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Ein Musikvideo


Ballermann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. August 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Ein Musikvideo


Sehr geil!!
Der läßt's krachen!
Klasse gebauter Trail!


----------



## Marc B (24. August 2017)

WOW! Müsst Ihr sehen: *KLICK*


----------



## mfux (24. August 2017)

Falsches Forum


----------



## MTBLA (25. August 2017)

Endlich mal ein wirklich neuer Trend ;-) e-bike Downhiller...
Aber cooles Video !


----------



## herbert2010 (25. August 2017)

mfux schrieb:


> Falsches Forum


Das past schon


----------



## scratch_a (25. August 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> WOW! Müsst Ihr sehen: *KLICK*



"Muss" man net wirklich, auch wenn er offensichtlich gut fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (31. August 2017)




----------



## demlak (1. September 2017)

naja.. naja.. sieht mehr nach geballer als nach fahrtechnik aus =)


----------



## damage0099 (1. September 2017)

Er läßt's schon krachen, aber die HR-shredderei ist furchtbar!
Ich kann's einfach nicht sehn....


----------



## STILO83 (1. September 2017)

Richtig geil!!
Wenn man es so fliegen lässt, braucht man keine Technik, der Junge hat's einfach drauf!


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. September 2017)




----------



## stefan_eb89 (4. September 2017)

Hallo Leute, ein paar Spitzkehren...


----------



## stefan_eb89 (7. September 2017)

Urban Hardtail Freeride


----------



## herbert2010 (11. September 2017)




----------



## Bonvivant (11. September 2017)

Ich sehe da überhaupt keine Fahrtechnik in Perfektion.

Was mich bei Fabio überrascht, die Bikepark-Shredderei und trialen kann er beeindruckend gut. Aber das hier? Da war jetzt nix Abgefahrenes. Im Gegenteil; so mancher Verbremser, schleifendes Hinterrad, unsicheres Umsetzen. Ja, es ist steil aber das geht eleganter, siehe 2 Videos drüber.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon wie beknackt es ist mitm Heli da hoch chauffiert zu werden und mit einer Schleifspur runter zu fahren. Und das Ganze noch heroisch als Erstbezwingung zu titulieren. Das Video hat meiner Meinung nach hier, im fragilen BBS und für den öffentlichen Blick auf den MTB-Sport nichts verloren. Ich höre lieber an dieser Stelle auf...


----------



## MTBLA (12. September 2017)

stefan_eb89 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ein paar Spitzkehren...


Hammer ! Spitzkehren mal anders - hab ich so noch nicht gesehen.... Super Skills !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. September 2017)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Hammer ! Spitzkehren mal anders - hab ich so noch nicht gesehen.... Super Skills !


Ich schau mir manchmal dieses video an, wenn ich wissen will, was ich alles nicht kann.


----------



## MTBLA (12. September 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich schau mir manchmal dieses video an, wenn ich wissen will, was ich alles nicht kann.


Auch nicht schlecht.... Ich glaub ich verkaufe mein Fully, hat jemand Interesse ?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. September 2017)

Und hier das neue... 
Und alles ohne böse blockierende Hinterräder


----------



## Marc B (13. September 2017)




----------



## jojo2 (18. September 2017)

Ich liebe ja die kleinen Aufgaben im wirklichen Leben. 
Da zeigt sich, was das Fahren taugt


----------



## herbert2010 (27. September 2017)




----------



## demlak (6. Oktober 2017)

is schon nicht zum Nachteil, wenn man sich in seinem Hinterhof auskennt =)


----------



## jojo2 (12. Oktober 2017)

Oh kagge
jetzt bin gerad noch 20 mal da runtergerollert
und dann erst kommt dieser Engländer vorbei

Wer zu früh kommt, 
den bestraft das Leben

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/humbled-mike-levy-vs-brendan-fairclough-video.html


----------



## demlak (13. Oktober 2017)

und hier direkt eingebunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (16. Oktober 2017)

und dazu passend ein Aufklärungsvideo zum Thema "Raw":


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Oktober 2017)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Ich sehe da überhaupt keine Fahrtechnik in Perfektion.
> 
> Was mich bei Fabio überrascht, die Bikepark-Shredderei und trialen kann er beeindruckend gut. Aber das hier? Da war jetzt nix Abgefahrenes. Im Gegenteil; so mancher Verbremser, schleifendes Hinterrad, unsicheres Umsetzen. Ja, es ist steil aber das geht eleganter, siehe 2 Videos drüber.
> 
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon wie beknackt es ist mitm Heli da hoch chauffiert zu werden und mit einer Schleifspur runter zu fahren. Und das Ganze noch heroisch als Erstbezwingung zu titulieren. Das Video hat meiner Meinung nach hier, im fragilen BBS und für den öffentlichen Blick auf den MTB-Sport nichts verloren. Ich höre lieber an dieser Stelle auf...


Auch beim Trial erntet er nicht gerade Perfektionspunkte. Ist alles besser als das, was ich je können werde aber von Perfektion ist er noch ein Stückchen entfernt.


----------



## derAndre (18. Oktober 2017)

Der Junge hat Pop oder das Bike? Egal, popt!
https://www.pinkbike.com/video/479967


----------



## jojo2 (18. Oktober 2017)

... dann guck dir mal andere Videos mit ihm an.



Deine Frage bleibt zwar auch dann noch unbeantwortet,
aber du siehst noch mehr leicht wirkendes Radfahren
und nen gut gelaunt wirkenden, grinsenden Fahrer...

Der steckt an


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Oktober 2017)




----------



## herbert2010 (21. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (24. Oktober 2017)




----------



## jammerlappen (24. Oktober 2017)




----------



## demlak (25. Oktober 2017)

hier das komplette video davon:
https://ev1.pinkbike.org/vf/48/pbvid-480034.mp4


----------



## jojo2 (28. Oktober 2017)

Und hopp


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Oktober 2017)

Ich weiß, kein MTB in dem Sinne aber derzeit mein Lieblingsfahrer. Besser noch (im Sinne von Kreativität) als Danny.


----------



## Marc B (14. November 2017)




----------



## demlak (15. November 2017)

https://twitter.com/redbullNED/status/930387107541147648


----------



## jojo2 (15. November 2017)

Für alle, die es tatsächlich noch nicht gesehen haben sollten:

Man erinnert sich





und das zeigt der nächste auf 





das kam dabei heraus


----------



## imfluss (20. November 2017)




----------



## demlak (20. November 2017)

da krieg ich ja beim zugucken schon angst =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D0wnhill (20. November 2017)

Hammer,und dann noch im Schnee !!!
Was fährt er da für ein Bike ?


----------



## t.schneider (20. November 2017)

Scott Genius LT?


----------



## D0wnhill (20. November 2017)

Ist wohl das Scott Genius LT 700 Tuned Plus,danke @t.schneider 
Sorry Jungs,es steht sogar am Rahmen...


----------



## moe 73 (21. November 2017)

Mich würden viel mehr die Reifen interessieren??


----------



## D0wnhill (21. November 2017)

@moe 73 
In den Youtube Comments fragt jemand nach den Reifen,da sagt er nix zu.Aber ein Franzose fragt ob er mit Nägeln fährt,darauf antwortet er dass er mit normalen Reifen ohne fährt und es wohl nicht so slippery sei.
Hoffe das stimmt so,zumindest nach dem was ich entziffern konnte,bin nicht so der Franz Pro


----------



## NobbyRalph (27. November 2017)

imfluss schrieb:


>


----------



## Marc B (29. November 2017)

Fand seinen Stil schon immer super:


----------



## exposure (1. Dezember 2017)

Schöner Zusammenschnitt finde ich.


----------



## Marc B (2. Dezember 2017)

Das Video ist aus 2012, da war Von Williams 32 Jahre alt. Denke er ist heute noch ähnlich fit! Nach der Jahrtausendwende war er der Allrounder schlechthin aus den Videos, Dirten, Trialen, Streeten und Big Jumps - alles kein Thema. Wie fabio Wibmer heute fast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (15. Dezember 2017)

Ausdrücklich Werbung
Ich finds trotzdem interessant
(es gibt natürlich spannenderes und abwechslungsreicheres)


----------



## imfluss (26. Dezember 2017)

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/482789

Jetzt nicht übel abgefahren aber sehr smooth und stylish.


----------



## Nico Laus (26. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde das absolut hammermäßig gefahren!


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Nico Laus (30. Dezember 2017)

Einfach nur


----------



## imfluss (30. Dezember 2017)

Jah-bike-ca, sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (1. Januar 2018)

Schöner ehrlicher Clip, bei dem man oft "WTF" denkt:


----------



## boblike (2. Januar 2018)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Schöner ehrlicher Clip, bei dem man oft "WTF" denkt:


Ist echt ein krasser Trail. Wer zeit und Lust hast schaut euch mal die BC Bike race videos von ihm an. Hab ich mir vor ein paar Wochen alle angesehen und in höchster Auflösung ist es echt schön dir Trails dieses Rennens mal anzusehen.


----------



## Marc B (3. Januar 2018)

Immer schön anzusehen:


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Januar 2018)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Einfach nur


Ja. Wahnsinn. Die Bails die da teilweise dabei sind. Ich würde nie wieder aufs Rad steigen. Da denkt man man kann halbwegs was, wenn man irgendwo runter dropt aber das lässt einen einfach nur sprachlos.


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Januar 2018)




----------



## imfluss (9. Januar 2018)

Fette Bikes sind doch irgendwie ein komischer Fetisch


----------



## toschi (9. Januar 2018)

imfluss schrieb:


> Fette Bikes sind doch irgendwie ein komischer Fetisch


...aber total nebensächlich, top Technik


----------



## oudiaou (9. Januar 2018)

Ballern in Russland auf starrem XC Bike... und ewig lange wheelies.  Untertitel anmachen für den russischen Humor


----------



## Bonvivant (10. Januar 2018)

Beeindruckend! Die Vielfalt und die Größe der Sprünge mit dem starrren baik.
Das Ende? Typisch russisch?^^


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2018)

Mega:


----------



## imfluss (18. Januar 2018)

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/483656/

Amtlicher Trail. Hätt ich nicht die Eier zu


----------



## NobbyRalph (19. Januar 2018)

Oh ja. Vor allem der letzte Sprung


----------



## demlak (19. Januar 2018)

hier mal direkt eingebunden ohne auf externe seite gehen zu müssen =)


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## herbert2010 (7. Februar 2018)




----------



## demlak (13. Februar 2018)

bin mir nicht ganz sicher obs hier rein passt.. aber ich versuchs mal =)


----------



## demlak (18. Februar 2018)




----------



## herbert2010 (23. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (23. Februar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>


lächerliches Show-Video


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Februar 2018)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> lächerliches Show-Video


Mir gefällts und fahren können sie auch, und ja es ist  ein werbe video du musst es ja nicht gucken


----------



## EggheadSpecial (24. Februar 2018)




----------



## Deleted 294333 (26. Februar 2018)




----------



## stefan_eb89 (7. März 2018)

Hier ein Video von meinem Winter Trip nach Spanien, viel Spaß!


----------



## Asrael (8. März 2018)

Das ist ein wenig wie sein eigenes Bike im Pornicious-Thread posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 294333 (9. März 2018)

Sehr interessantes Interview einer Freeride Legende...(ich weiß grad nicht wohin sonst damit).




Aber Fahrszenen gibt's ja auch.


----------



## jofland (9. März 2018)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (12. März 2018)

Dasselbe nochmal komplett:


----------



## imfluss (31. März 2018)

29er im Park geht ganz gut klar :

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/485450/


----------



## herbert2010 (10. April 2018)




----------



## demlak (10. April 2018)

das nenn ich mal ein gelungenes Werbevideo für den Lokaltourismus.


----------



## jojo2 (13. April 2018)

Ich will da wieder hin


----------



## demlak (13. April 2018)

holy... trail. =)
sieht nach viel viel fun aus!


----------



## herbert2010 (24. April 2018)




----------



## scratch_a (24. April 2018)

So gut der Junge auch fahren kann, mit seinen Filmen kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (24. April 2018)

Wahnsinn... 
Wie lange das wohl gedauert hab bis es so im Kasten war.


----------



## roliK (12. Mai 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BipeucqHPav/

Kurz, aber geil.


----------



## NobbyRalph (16. Mai 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> So gut der Junge auch fahren kann, mit seinen Filmen kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden.



Geht mir genauso, ist mir zuviel Geblödel und Slapstick


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Mai 2018)

Brakeless. Crazy motherf****


----------



## Milsani (26. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Brakeless. Crazy motherf****



klasse video! Vom wem war noch mal die musik bzw. wer hats gecovert?

M.

Edit: gerade selbst gefunden : Song von Radiohead aber wer singt da unplugged?


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Mai 2018)




----------



## roliK (30. Mai 2018)

Na gut, Rennrad, aber trotzdem.


----------



## Raymond12 (30. Mai 2018)




----------



## FR-Sniper (30. Mai 2018)

Haha wollte es gerade posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (30. Mai 2018)

das der typ eine super körperbeherrschung und ziemlich kraft hat, steht ausser frage.. aber mich würd mal das gewicht des bikes interessieren


----------



## jofland (3. Juni 2018)

Gibt auch noch einen ersten Teil dazu.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (3. Juni 2018)

Echt der Wahnsinn wo der Andi da runter fährt. Dachte ja der Leo fährt schon ganz gut, aber besser geht immer... 
Ich würde mich da wahrscheinlich zu Fuß runter schon verletzen


----------



## roliK (30. Juni 2018)

Schon schnell, der Kollege. Wenn er fleißig trainiert kann noch was aus ihm werden.


----------



## demlak (30. Juni 2018)

Die art, wie das Bild wackelt, lässt mich vermuten, dass hier das Video schneller abgespielt wird, als er real gefahren is. Sieht irgndwie überarbeitet aus. 
Aber ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## roliK (30. Juni 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Die art, wie das Bild wackelt, lässt mich vermuten, dass hier das Video schneller abgespielt wird, als er real gefahren is. Sieht irgndwie überarbeitet aus.
> Aber ist nur eine Vermutung.


Ich glaub nicht, daß Danny Hart das nötig hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (1. Juli 2018)

Da läuft halt kein Stabilisator. Ziemlich krankes Tempo einfach.


----------



## demlak (1. Juli 2018)

Da läuft definitiv ein Stabilisator.


----------



## Bonvivant (4. Juli 2018)

Das sollte in der hiesigen Sammlung nicht fehlen:


----------



## roliK (4. Juli 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Da läuft definitiv ein Stabilisator.


Vielleicht kannst du noch kurz erklären,
- warum einer der schnellsten DH-Fahrer auf diesem Planeten es nötig haben sollte, seine Videos nachträglich zu beschleunigen
- woran du festmachst, daß hier ein Stabilisator verwendet wurde.


----------



## Raymond12 (4. Juli 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> - warum einer der schnellsten DH-Fahrer auf diesem Planeten es nötig haben sollte, seine Videos nachträglich zu beschleunigen


Kennt Ihr das Gefühl, dass Videoaufnahmen nie so schnell, hoch, gefährlich aussehen als es in real-life der Fall ist? Oftmals wird da mit Kamerapositionen und Winkeln nachgeholfen um einen Eindruck der Realität zu vermitteln. Schaut Euch doch mal bei einer Skirennenübertragung im Fernsehen die Einstellung der großen Sprünge an. Habt Ihr Euch noch nie gewundert, warum alle Bäume im Hintergrund an just dieser Stelle eine geneigte Wuchsrichtung aufweisen?

Allerdings kann man sich an dieser ey-das-ist-manipuliert-oder-nicht Diskussion soviel abarbeiten wie man will. Der Typ ist und bleibt schnell und das Video ist beeindruckend....nur kann ich aus der POV-Perspektive die Fahrtechnik nicht sehen und nicht beurteilen. Daher würde ich aus diesem Grund eher als fehlplatziert betrachten.


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du noch kurz erklären,
> - warum einer der schnellsten DH-Fahrer auf diesem Planeten es nötig haben sollte, seine Videos nachträglich zu beschleunigen
> - woran du festmachst, daß hier ein Stabilisator verwendet wurde.


Zur Stabilisierung: Schau dir alleine die ersten 10 Sekunden an, wie das Bild sich da verhält. Es gibt keine richtigen Ruckler/Wackler, sondern nur "Kamera Bewegungen". Das ist das Resultat von einer Stabilisation. Ob diese nun per Gimbal, per Software in der Cam oder nachträglich per Software am PC vorgenommen wurde, vermag ich nicht beurteilen. Aber es ist definitiv eine Bildstabilisation vorgenommen worden.

Ich hab nie behauptet, dass hier jemand irgendwas nötig hätte. Ich hab lediglich eine Vermutung geäußert. Vermutung, weil es gefühlt so aussieht. Und es resultiert eben aus der Annahme, dass ein Bildstabilisator am Werk ist. In diesem Zusammenhang sehen die Wackler/Ruckler schon sehr unnatürlich aus, irgendwie abgehackt - eben wie es wäre, wenn man einen Film etwas schneller abspielt.
Schau dir alleine bei 50s mal den Helm an. Das Ruckeln/Wackeln des Helms ist schon sehr unnatürlich.

Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt es eine, wie ich finde, begründete Vermutung. Das "Warum", ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch schnurzpiep egal.
Und ich hab auch niemanden seine Skills abgesprochen. Das was ich da sehe, werde ich mein Lebtag nicht schaffen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. Juli 2018)

Genug blabla, weiter gehts


----------



## Deleted 11242 (10. Juli 2018)

Dies kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## hirschy (10. Juli 2018)

Story-/humortechnisch sogar noch schlechter, als der Ösi-Kram. Respekt...


----------



## Tonymiller (10. Juli 2018)

Ich fands lustig muss ja nicht immer alles ernst sein. Mein Gott sind hier im IBC immer alle schlecht drauf, vielleicht mal mehr rausgehen und Fahrrad fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (11. Juli 2018)

Gerade die Story und den Humor finde ich gut! Nicht immer alles so ernst nehmen!!!


----------



## Deleted 11242 (11. Juli 2018)

Ich wüsste auch jetzt nicht, was man da großartig noch für Storys erfinden sollte. 
Vielleicht lieber den Tatort schauen?...


----------



## PST (2. August 2018)

Sehr cool ist auch das "Behind the Scenes" video dazu:


----------



## Marc B (4. August 2018)

Alltime-Favourite:


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. August 2018)

Marc B schrieb:


> Alltime-Favourite:



Das nenne ich Highspeed in Vollendung


----------



## AlexMC (14. August 2018)

Felsengestolper:


----------



## Marc B (24. August 2018)

Vergleich Profis und Amateure bei der EWS:


----------



## Kuwahades (1. September 2018)

Gudn,
weiss jemand was mit Phil Kmetz ist ?
Er hat seit 3 Monaten kein Video hochgeladen.
Hoffentlich nix passiert


----------



## Grashalm (16. September 2018)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gudn,
> weiss jemand was mit Phil Kmetz ist ?
> Er hat seit 3 Monaten kein Video hochgeladen.
> Hoffentlich nix passiert


Anyway, many of you have been asking where I've been. That's a great question because I keep asking that myself on a daily basis. The short answer is that I've been in a bit of a slump. The reason why is unclear.
https://www.youtube.com/user/ThePhilkmetz/community

neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (17. September 2018)

schon gesehen 

ah, hatte ne kleine Findungskrise ?!
zum Glück geht's weiter


----------



## roliK (25. September 2018)

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/491151/


----------



## demlak (25. September 2018)

holy shit.. da sind aber ein paar echt fiese stellen mit drin.. das würd ich gerne mal von der Seiten-Perspektive sehen. Harter scheiß..

btw.. der Bart sieht aus wie mit Edding gemacht *fg*
und der hat nicht nur einen Platten.. dem fehlt auch min. eine Speiche =)

edit, in diesem Video kann man ein paar Stellen auch mal von einer anderen Perspektive sehen:


----------



## roliK (26. September 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> holy shit.. da sind aber ein paar echt fiese stellen mit drin.. das würd ich gerne mal von der Seiten-Perspektive sehen. Harter scheiß..
> 
> btw.. der Bart sieht aus wie mit Edding gemacht *fg*
> und der hat nicht nur einen Platten.. dem fehlt auch min. eine Speiche =)
> ...


Ja, schon heftig. Hier sieht man auch wie ein guter, aber doch normalsterblicher Fahrer dort verzweifelt:


----------



## Bonvivant (21. Oktober 2018)

Ruhig geworden hier. Dem versuche ich eine Person auf gleich sechs Rädern entgegen zu stellen:


----------



## <NoFear> (22. Oktober 2018)

Ein Weg zur Perfektion...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (22. Oktober 2018)

Hier noch ne Bauanleitung ... have fun with that stuff


----------



## demlak (7. November 2018)

von hier geklaut


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. November 2018)

Danny hat's einfach drauf!


----------



## PST (9. November 2018)

Ready for a visit to Wales?


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. November 2018)

So leise, so raw! Einfach geil!


----------



## Raymond12 (28. November 2018)

Ha! Da bin ich auch schon gefahren...Allerdings eher so in Zeitlupe.


----------



## FastFabi93 (28. November 2018)

Semenuk in Action. Da sind einige Tricks bei, die ich so noch nicht gesehen habe


----------



## roliK (1. Dezember 2018)

Chris Akrigg auf tschechisch 

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/496009/


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Dezember 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> Chris Akrigg auf tschechisch


Der hat seine auszeit schon hinter sich. Die tschechische varianten war kurz vor "not if but when"


----------



## Lennart (2. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (2. Dezember 2018)

Lennart schrieb:


>




Das zum thema Carbon felgen !


----------



## roliK (2. Dezember 2018)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das zum thema Carbon felgen !


Als ob eine Alufelge so einen Einschlag ohne weiteres überleben würde.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Dezember 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> Als ob eine Alufelge so einen Einschlag ohne weiteres überleben würde.



Sie reist aber nicht so auseinander


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Dezember 2018)

Alu sieht dann eher so aus (Flow MK3):



 

Schrott ist Schrott, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das Versagen bei Alu angenehmer ist (wird mehr abgefedert und schnalzt nicht so zurück).


----------



## <NoFear> (2. Dezember 2018)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Sie reist aber nicht so auseinander







heftigst... der typ ist aber auch in nem äußerst ungünstigen winkel aufgekommen...
macaskill hat doch vor ein paar wochen/monaten SC carbonfelgen unter extrembelastungen getestet, da war ich erstaunt was die teile aushalten und wegstecken. aber das video oben hat mal wieder gezeigt: es gibt nix, was es nicht gibt...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Dezember 2018)

Welcher schrott schöner entstanden und anzuschauen ist, liegt doch im auge des betrachters. Oder ist die style polizei schon bis hierher vorgedrungen?


----------



## Lennart (2. Dezember 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


>


Glück gehabt - nur oben kaputt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. Dezember 2018)

Lennart schrieb:


> Glück gehabt - nur oben kaputt.


Zu einem herz gebogen. Ist das nicht süß zum abschied?


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Dezember 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Dezember 2018)

Genug OT, weiter geht´s. Der Drop am Ende


----------



## MTBLA (4. Dezember 2018)

Die Chris Akrigg Story... 40min. die sich lohnen.


----------



## Raymond12 (4. Dezember 2018)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Die Chris Akrigg Story... 40min. die sich lohnen.


Ein Leben für die perfekte Fahrtechnik! Selten ein so fesselndes YouTube Video in der Länge gesehen.


----------



## Nico Laus (8. Dezember 2018)




----------



## FastFabi93 (8. Dezember 2018)

Darf hier nicht fehlen


----------



## damage0099 (9. Dezember 2018)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Darf hier nicht fehlen


wow...sehr geil und sehr schön anzusehen!!!
Super gefahren...wahnsinn!

Wobei das unnötige Geshredder doch nicht sein muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanbov (9. Dezember 2018)

Soeben gefunden.... seeeeeehr Geil!

https://www.pinkbike.com/v/embed/49...=0' allowfullscreen frameborder='0'></iframe>


----------



## imfluss (14. Dezember 2018)

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/496824/


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. Dezember 2018)

imfluss schrieb:


> https://www.pinkbike.com/video/496824/



Ich persönlich habe größten Respekt vor den Leuten, die es mit allen Arten von Rädern einfach drauf haben. Ich muss mir auch mal nen Dirtjumper kaufen glaub ich


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Dezember 2018)




----------



## PST (18. Dezember 2018)

Wahnsinn, das Bike die Klippe runter schmeißen und dabei aufsteigen…


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Dezember 2018)

PST schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, das Bike die Klippe runter schmeißen und dabei aufsteigen…


Nennt sich Ninja Drop 
wenn man während der Anfahrt absteigt, schiebt und anläuft und während dem Drop aufs Rad springt, dann nennt sich der Trick Caveman


----------



## Deleted 294333 (20. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Silberrücken (20. Dezember 2018)

@Mitglied 

Bitte mit dem Classic Bereich verknüpfen 

Danke!


----------



## Belchenradler (3. Januar 2019)

Super Bikebeherrschung - aber noch mehr beeindruckt mich, was diese Drohnen heutzutage alles können!


----------



## kartoffelbrot (3. Januar 2019)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> noch mehr beeindruckt mich, was diese *Drohnenpiloten* heutzutage alles können!



So?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belchenradler (3. Januar 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> So?


Beides. Der Drohnenpilot hat's drauf - keine Frage. Aber auch die Drohnen. Die Dinger scannen ihre Umgebung, umfliegen inzwischen selbständig Hindernisse, folgen automatisch einem definierten Gegenstand, oder einer Person. Sie filmen verwacklungsfrei (dank Gimbal) in 4k und mit bis zu 120 fps. Moderne Drohnen finden alleine zum Startpunkt zurück und sind auch noch schneller als jeder Downhiller. Und wenn es sonst nichts besseres zu tun gibt, legen die Kleinen auch mal gerne einen riesigen Flughafen lahm ...


----------



## AlexMC (18. Januar 2019)




----------



## roliK (28. Januar 2019)




----------



## FR-Sniper (31. Januar 2019)




----------



## herbert2010 (15. Februar 2019)

https://www.redbull.com/int-en/tv/video/AP-1QVD2ZFEH1W11/not-2-bad


----------



## exposure (20. Februar 2019)




----------



## trail_desire (24. Februar 2019)

exposure schrieb:


>


Fasches Forum.....bitte im Einradforum posten


----------



## Astaroth (5. März 2019)




----------



## kartoffelbrot (5. März 2019)

Ich würde da wahrscheinlich nicht mal lang_gehen_.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (5. März 2019)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Ich würde da wahrscheinlich nicht mal lang_gehen_.


Och.. ich finde, Trailbreite und Abhänge in solchen Videos schrecken mehr ab, als es einen dann vor Ort vorkommt.
Ich wäre allerdings auch nur mit max. 10kmh dabei, wenn jemand vorher den ganzen Weg fegt  Und den ganzen Weg nach oben mit einem Hubschrabschrab =)

Trockener Kieselstein-/Geröllboden is so gar nichts für mich.


----------



## Belchenradler (7. März 2019)

Chapeau Hans Rey!


----------



## fkopp (12. März 2019)

Ui, wow. Ganz zu Beginn dachte ich noch "Schön geschmeidig, fast wie vor zwei Jahren auf Madeira". Aber dann wird es mir schnell zu heftig, zumindest macht mein Kopf da nicht mehr mit. Mal so eine Mini-Herausforderung nach der anderen, mit Zeit zum Verschnaufen und Stehenbleiben und in ansonsten sicherem Gelände: vielleicht. Aber alles am Stück und dann bei potenziellen Abstürzen den halben Steilhang runter bin ich definitiv raus.


----------



## Belchenradler (13. März 2019)

Müsste man alles mal in natura anschauen, aber meistens sehen so steile Passagen ja harmloser aus auf Videos, als in real. Und dann diese tiefen Regen-Rinnen, wo man ständig Gefahr läuft mit einem Pedal hängen zu bleiben ... Aber das gefällt mir so an Hans Rey. Er ist eben ein echter Mountainbiker und nicht nur ein Kunstturner.


----------



## NobbyRalph (18. März 2019)

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad dieses Trails ist auf dem Video absolut nicht erkennbar. Vermutlich hat Belchenradler aber recht, und alles ist viel steiler als man meint...


----------



## herbert2010 (20. März 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (20. März 2019)

Geil wie er den anderen Typen und das BMX aus der Satteltasche zieht


----------



## kartoffelbrot (22. März 2019)




----------



## roliK (19. April 2019)




----------



## outfaced (20. April 2019)

Was manche Leute blos frühstücken ...


----------



## kartoffelbrot (26. April 2019)




----------



## Deleted 11242 (29. April 2019)

Der Ninja Rider ist wieder da!


----------



## roliK (19. Mai 2019)




----------



## Bonvivant (19. Mai 2019)

0:50


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Mai 2019)




----------



## NobbyRalph (20. Mai 2019)

Ha wie geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (20. Mai 2019)

Ab jetzt gibts keine Ausreden mehr =)







Edit:
oh.. ich war zu langsam.. bzw. hab die letzte Seite übersehen =)


----------



## ursinator2.0 (22. Mai 2019)

Scheint wohl nicht mehr so gut zu laufen mit den Youtube-Videos von Danny, daß der jetzt noch zusätzlich babysitten muss ;-)


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Mai 2019)




----------



## roliK (24. Mai 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>


Ich habs noch nicht einmal angeschaut, und wollte es schon hier posten. 

edit: einfach unfassbar gut, wie jedes einzelne seiner Videos. Da muss ich gleich auch die anderen wieder anschauen.


----------



## souldriver (24. Mai 2019)

Großartig, bei Chris Akrigg mache ich sogar den Ton an!


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Mai 2019)

Wenn er nur nicht so ein hässliches Rad fahren würde.


----------



## fkopp (27. Mai 2019)

Krass, wie der diesen verblockten Trail HOCHfährt!


----------



## exposure (4. Juni 2019)




----------



## demlak (4. Juni 2019)

Die Jungs hatten sicher mega Spaß bei den Dreharbeiten =)

Mir tut der Drohnenpilot allerdings leid.. der hatte einen harten Job =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (5. Juni 2019)

Chris Akrigg hat in dem Video oben seine Federelemente fast auf Starrbike-Niveau aufgepumpt. Oder den Lockout drin, schon krass!


----------



## ForgottenData (5. Juni 2019)

Ist das Offtopic weil keine Stollenreifen? 





Hätte er mal besser einen Rucksack mit Fallschirm getragen


----------



## roliK (13. Juni 2019)

Der ganze Channel von Yoann Barelli ist ziemlich gut, sollte man sich geben!


----------



## kartoffelbrot (14. Juni 2019)




----------



## kartoffelbrot (15. Juni 2019)




----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juni 2019)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Ist das Offtopic weil keine Stollenreifen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es wäre so cool, wenn man Daumen auch runter geben könnte. Brumotti ist so überflüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (17. Juni 2019)

Mich wundert daß der noch lebt ...


----------



## NobbyRalph (4. Juli 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Es wäre so cool, wenn man Daumen auch runter geben könnte. Brumotti ist so überflüssig.



Warum ist er überflüssig?


----------



## rzOne20 (4. Juli 2019)

i find den seine skills auch beeindruckend?


----------



## urban_overload (4. Juli 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Es wäre so cool, wenn man Daumen auch runter geben könnte. Brumotti ist so überflüssig.


Ich find deine Postings überflüssiger. Das mit dem Daumen runter fänd' ich aber auch super...


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Juli 2019)




----------



## wesone (20. Juli 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


>


Heftig , definitiv eines der besten Videos hier in diesem Thread.


----------



## roliK (28. Juli 2019)

Flott unterwegs die zwei ...


----------



## FastFabi93 (6. August 2019)

Der Typ ist doch ein Alien, oder ? 
Zeit nehmen und genießen:


----------



## herbert2010 (7. August 2019)




----------



## FastFabi93 (31. August 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (17. September 2019)




----------



## demlak (17. September 2019)

Die Markenplatzierung ist ja mal dezent _räusper_


----------



## herbert2010 (17. September 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Die Markenplatzierung ist ja mal dezent _räusper_


Und ? Geld muss verdient werden ....


----------



## demlak (17. September 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Und ? Geld muss verdient werden ....


Aha


----------



## AlexMC (17. September 2019)

Nicht daß das so leicht war...


----------



## FastFabi93 (8. Oktober 2019)

Beeindruckend, wie er Kraft und Präzision mit Style kombiniert:


----------



## mueslimann (12. Oktober 2019)

Oha


----------



## mueslimann (12. Oktober 2019)

langatmig aber wahnsinnig schnell und zugleich kontrolliert gefahren


----------



## fkopp (13. Oktober 2019)

mueslimann schrieb:


> Oha


Wer hätte gedacht, dass jemand mit dieser bemühten Frisur-Bart-Kombi cool sein kann. 
Aber skillmäßig IST das schon sehr cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fkopp (13. Oktober 2019)

mueslimann schrieb:


> langatmig aber wahnsinnig schnell und zugleich kontrolliert gefahren


Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass die beiden das Ding das erste Mal fahren?!
Irre.


----------



## lordad (18. Oktober 2019)

ulrichw schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass die beiden das Ding das erste Mal fahren?!
> Irre.




Ne nur Wyn fährt es zum ersten mal , Phil ist es schon öfters gefahren und zuletzt erst vor paar Tagen.
Als jemand ,der hauptberuflich EWS Rennen und UCI Downhill Worldcup fährt erwarte ich aber auch dass er sowas ordentlich auf Sicht fahren kann ^^

Is aber trotzdem schön anzusehen wie jemand derart schwere Strecken so mühelos auf Sicht in dem Tempo fährt.
Das ist schon beeindruckend


----------



## mueslimann (18. Oktober 2019)

Hab's nicht mehr im Kopf aber meint Wyn nicht auch "nur" zum ersten mal in der Saison? Ich find's unabhängig davon beeindruckend schnell und geschmeidig.


----------



## herbert2010 (6. November 2019)




----------



## kartoffelbrot (6. November 2019)

Die Drone-Shots sind der Hammer!


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. November 2019)

Wurde der Typ schon mal hier verlinkt. Ganz mein Geschmack!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. November 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ganz mein Geschmack!!!


Ja..., vor allem in der Szene, wo er sich mit dem Herren vergleicht der da langsam runterollt. Finde immer sympathisch wenn Leute andere hernehmen um sich selbst richtig geil aussehen zu lassen ?


----------



## herbert2010 (21. November 2019)




----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2019)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ja..., vor allem in der Szene, wo er sich mit dem Herren vergleicht der da langsam runterollt. Finde immer sympathisch wenn Leute andere hernehmen um sich selbst richtig geil aussehen zu lassen ?


Ja genau, richtig... ach nee, Ich fand das nicht so schlimm.?


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Deleted 11242 (3. Dezember 2019)

Ist mal wieder so weit. Gefällt mir sehr gut, das Video. Keine doofe Story, kranke Geschichten... passt!


----------



## Harry. (18. Dezember 2019)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Chapeau Hans Rey!


Kann es sein, dass Hans auf "unfahrbaren" 26 Zoll unterwegs ist?


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Dezember 2019)




----------



## demlak (18. Dezember 2019)

oha.. so einen Eishockey-Helm hatte ich auch als Kind =)


----------



## GeorgeP (19. Dezember 2019)




----------



## TheShrimpMurder (20. Dezember 2019)

So muss das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Dezember 2019)




----------



## demlak (7. Januar 2020)

Ich will gar nicht wissen wie schmerzvoll dieser Dreh war =)


----------



## vanbov (7. Januar 2020)

Danny


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen wie schmerzvoll dieser Dreh war =)


Ich glaube das Imaginate Video war schmerzvoller. das hier ist doch eher "Kleinkram" für ihn. Es gibt ja das Gerücht, dass er sich bei der Zaunszene bei "Way back home" eine Stange ins Gesicht gerammt hat.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2020)

Mal ne Frage am Rande. Wie bekommt man es mit dem Sound hin, dass man die Drohne nicht hört. Der Fahrer hat ein Mikro am Körper, das ist schon klar aber im Hintergrund ist doch immer noch die laute Drohne oder nicht?


----------



## kartoffelbrot (20. Januar 2020)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die Audiospur separat zu bearbeiten --> Rauschen entfernen --> Stelle suchen, wo nur die Drohne zu hören ist --> Diese Frequenz als "Rauschen" definieren --> entfernen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2020)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die Audiospur separat zu bearbeiten --> Rauschen entfernen --> Stelle suchen, wo nur die Drohne zu hören ist --> Diese Frequenz als "Rauschen" definieren --> entfernen.


Hm... damit habe ich mich noch gar nicht beschäftigt. Ich habe ein Rode Mikro, mit welchem ich über mein Handy den Sound separat aufnehmen kann. Da habe ich aber nur eine Audiospur. Muss mal schauen, ob das mit FCPX auch geht.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (20. Januar 2020)

Audiospur trennen und exportieren?


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2020)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Audiospur trennen und exportieren?


Exportieren wohin? Ich habe gerade mal an einem Clip versucht, bei der getrennten Audiospur das Surren meiner i9 Hydra rauszubekommen. Ist ja eine bestimmte (hohe) Frequenz, aber das klappt nicht. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Drohne einfach weit genug weg ist bei solchen Aufnahmen und dann der Sound des On-Board Mikros verwendet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (20. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Der Fahrer hat ein Mikro am Körper, das ist schon klar ...


Trugschluss.. dann wären alle Geräusche immer gleich-laut.
Dann gäbe es auch kein Fahren von rechts nach links in Stereo.. oder aus dem Vordergrund in den Hintergrund, wo es dann immer leiser wird, je weiter der Fahrer aus dem Bild fährt, etc.. =)

Audio ist in den "Coolen Videos" ja immer aus der Perspektive der Kamera und nicht des Fahrers.

Das ist alles künstlich und/oder mega überarbeitet.


----------



## Raymond12 (8. Februar 2020)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sowas mit dem fully überhaupt geht.


----------



## demlak (5. März 2020)

Danny auf E-Bike..


----------



## Skwal (5. März 2020)

Die Apokalypse ist da...


----------



## kartoffelbrot (22. März 2020)




----------



## Raymond12 (24. März 2020)

Wibmer translated in japanese means Tomomi Nishikubo.






Da sind fahrerisch wirklich coole Dinger bei, aber mal ehrlich gibt es auf der Welt keine anderen freien Backgroundsounds?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (25. März 2020)

nicht ganz so krass wie Wibmer und co, aber auch sehenswert...


----------



## NobbyRalph (26. März 2020)

Stimmt, vollkommen unspektakulär, schon fast langweilig


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Mai 2020)




----------



## reblaus_MSP (23. Mai 2020)

Nino lässt es laufen...


----------



## demlak (24. Mai 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>


hier mal ein Blick hinter die Kulissen.. da sieht man mal, wie oft solche "Stunts" gemacht werden, bis sie Videotauglich sind:


----------



## AlexMC (31. Mai 2020)

das sollte hier auch rein:


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. Juni 2020)

Der Meister bei der Arbeit:


----------



## isartrails (16. Juni 2020)

Ist nicht als Werbung gedacht...


----------



## demlak (18. Juli 2020)

huch.. ging irgendwie an mir vorbei.. an euch auch? =)






Ein Blick hinter die Kulissen kam hier auf der Seite in den News https://www.mtb-news.de/news/danny-macaskill-archive-hippy-hop-knee-slide/


----------



## roliK (29. Juli 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carlown (29. Juli 2020)

roliK schrieb:


>


Alter Fuchs - was geht hier ab! Megageil! Squamish is bestimmt a Reise Wert, leider bei strömenden Regen und nur 4h aufenthalt dort gewesen, aber hilft eh nix - da würd i auch bei so trockenen Bedingungen nix reissen ?


----------



## roliK (29. Juli 2020)

carlown schrieb:


> Alter Fuchs - was geht hier ab! Megageil! Squamish is bestimmt a Reise Wert, leider bei strömenden Regen und nur 4h aufenthalt dort gewesen, aber hilft eh nix - da würd i auch bei so trockenen Bedingungen nix reissen ?


Jo, ich glaub dort kann man schon ein paar Tage lang angemessen Zeit totschlagen. Und wenn nicht fährt ma halt ein bissl das Tal rauf, dort solls angeblich auch ganz OK sein. ?? Die Lines aus dem Video würd ich aber denk ich eher auslassen, und mich an die Sachen für die Normalsterblichen halten ...


----------



## vanbov (29. Juli 2020)

roliK schrieb:


>


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Juli 2020)

roliK schrieb:


> Die Lines aus dem Video würd ich aber denk ich eher auslassen, und mich an die Sachen für die Normalsterblichen halten ...


Ich frage mich, wie viele dort so runter ballern würden. Das war Rampage Style.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (29. Juli 2020)

Der eigentliche Wahnsinn ist hier mMn die Tatsache, dass er diese Schlüsselstellen ohne Aussicht auf rettenden Auslauf runterkracht. Absoluter Irrsinn!


----------



## monkey10 (30. Juli 2020)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Wahnsinn ist hier mMn die Tatsache, dass er diese Schlüsselstellen ohne Aussicht auf rettenden Auslauf runterkracht. Absoluter Irrsinn!



Ich denke, er wird die Strecke entsprechend gut gekannt haben. 

Aber ja, stehenbleiben kann der nicht. Und ich find es unglaublich, dass er bei dem Speed nicht den einen oder anderen Baum mitgenommen hat ?. Die gibts wenigstens auf der Rampage nicht ?


----------



## imfluss (30. Juli 2020)

Und warum nur Halbschale?! Das ist so derbe.


----------



## demlak (30. Juli 2020)

Nicht vergessen, dass das ein Zusammenschnitt ist. Da wird es sicherlich genug outtakes geben - Profi hin oder her.


----------



## roliK (30. Juli 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, dass das ein Zusammenschnitt ist. Da wird es sicherlich genug outtakes geben - Profi hin oder her.


Ja eh klar - auf seinem Channel kann man ja einige der Vorbereitungen verfolgen. Machts nicht weniger beeindruckend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (30. Juli 2020)

Wie ihm wohl zumute war, als er sämtliche Stellen das erste mal gefahren ist ??


----------



## vanbov (30. Juli 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie ihm wohl zumute war, als er sämtliche Stellen das erste mal gefahren ist ??


Im Video sieht man nach so einer Schlüsselstelle, das wie das Adrenalin in ihm arbeitet, daran wie zitttrig er versucht die Sonnenbrillen im Shirt einzuhängen. Wahnsinnig gute Fahrtechnik, aber auch wahnsinnig halsbrecherisch Aktionen. Wäre nicht der erste wo es schiefgegangen wäre.... Aber scheinbar ist alles zu gut gegangen!


----------



## kartoffelbrot (6. August 2020)




----------



## Tonibiker (7. August 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen, dass das ein Zusammenschnitt ist. Da wird es sicherlich genug outtakes geben - Profi hin oder her.






hier ist das ,, Behind the scenes"
einfach krank


----------



## kartoffelbrot (18. August 2020)




----------



## -I99I- (18. August 2020)

Fand ich jetzt die kleine aufm BMX cooler ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (18. August 2020)




----------



## NomadTom (18. August 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie viele dort so runter ballern würden. Das war Rampage Style.


und das Ganze nur mit Suppenschüssel und nicht FF


----------



## imfluss (26. August 2020)

Eher unbekannter Typ fährt stylisch auf Trails, die relatable sind.


----------



## herbert2010 (6. September 2020)




----------



## FastFabi93 (6. September 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>


2:12
Wie kann man so einen Sprung so dermaßen überschießen und sich dabei nicht zerlegen?


----------



## vanbov (7. September 2020)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> 2:12
> Wie kann man so einen Sprung so dermaßen überschießen und sich dabei nicht zerlegen?


Weil er‘s kann?


----------



## roliK (16. September 2020)

Halb so wild, kann man alles mit Halbschale fahren.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (16. September 2020)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass es auf Film eigentlich nie wirklich steil ausschaut, ist der Run ab 11:06 der absolute Wahnsinn.


----------



## roliK (16. September 2020)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass es auf Film eigentlich nie wirklich steil ausschaut, ist der Run ab 11:06 der absolute Wahnsinn.


Alleine schon das Remy beim Anschauen der Line erst einmal sagt, er wird sie lieber nicht fahren, sagt alles darüber aus. Völlig irre.


----------



## herbert2010 (18. September 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (25. September 2020)

Seit langer Zeit mal wieder was richtig Beeindruckendes, lohnt sich wirklich das komplett anzuschauen.


----------



## ForgottenData (26. September 2020)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


>


"Guck Söhnchen, mit Helm Radfahren ist gar nicht uncool auch der trägt einen"

"Wow cool ok Mama ab jetzt setz ich immer meinen Helm auf aber dann muss ich noch die Bremsen vom Rad abbauen"


----------



## FastFabi93 (26. September 2020)

Ohne Helm ist nicht cool, hast Recht. Das mit der Bremse muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Raymond12 (9. Oktober 2020)




----------



## FastFabi93 (14. Oktober 2020)

RAW 100


----------



## roliK (16. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich kann man eh jedes Video von ihm direkt hier posten ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Oktober 2020)

Das ist so unspektakulär clean, dass ich mich beim Anschauen gelangweilt habe.


----------



## wesone (17. Oktober 2020)

Einer der besten einfach, unfassbar krass und dabei noch mega lässig und stylisch.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (1. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (1. Dezember 2020)

Der reine Rally Style


----------



## Deleted 294333 (27. Dezember 2020)




----------



## ylfcm (12. Januar 2021)

hölle ♥️


----------



## Alex1206 (13. Januar 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> hölle ♥️



Super gefahren aber dieses Video bekommt definitiv den hier 🤮 Ich finde es ganz mies heute noch ein Video zu verbreiten in dem solche Dinge und generell Fahrrad ohne Helm gefahren werden und das sehen dann die 10/12jährien Kids und wollen das auch versuchen/fahren/etc....... Und die ahmen das natürlich nach.


----------



## adsiebenaz (13. Januar 2021)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Super gefahren aber dieses Video bekommt definitiv den hier 🤮 Ich finde es ganz mies heute noch ein Video zu verbreiten in dem solche Dinge und generell Fahrrad ohne Helm gefahren werden und das sehen dann die 10/12jährien Kids und wollen das auch versuchen/fahren/etc....... Und die ahmen das natürlich nach.



Egal was man wie macht, immer kommt wer umme Ecke der es besser weiß und seinen Senf dazu gibt.
Sag doch mal den Skateboardern: zIeH nEn heLm aUf, wird dir auch nix bringen.
Typisch Deutsch.

Vorallem trägt er im Vert nen Helm, Video überhaupt angeschaut?


----------



## Alex1206 (13. Januar 2021)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Egal was man wie macht, immer kommt wer umme Ecke der es besser weiß und seinen Senf dazu gibt.
> Sag doch mal den Skateboardern: zIeH nEn heLm aUf, wird dir auch nix bringen.
> Typisch Deutsch.
> 
> Vorallem trägt er im Vert nen Helm, Video überhaupt angeschaut?



Klar habe ich das Video angeschaut aber es geht hier nun mal nicht um Skateboard sondern explizit um Fahrräder. Und da ist nun mal Fakt das ein Helm auf dem Kopf zu sitzen hat. Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre schon genug Unfälle mit Rädern gesehen das ich mir diese Bemerkung nicht nehmen lasse. Und da gebe ich JEDERZEIT meinen Senf dazu!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2021)

Schade.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Januar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Schade.


Ne super... Vorbildwirkung und so.. wie viele gerade ältere sind in Unfälle verwickelt tragen keinen Helm und haben bleibende Schäden oder verrecken elendig? Glücklicher Weise setzt sich das Helmtragen mehr und mehr durch! An sonsten gillt oHoH = ohne Helm ohne Hirn... da hab ich dann auch kein Mitleid wenn was passiert das ohne Helm glimpflich ausgegangen wäre...


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Januar 2021)

Könnt ihr das woanders diskutieren? Hier ist der Fahrtechnik in Vollendung-Thread und nicht der Ich schreibe den Menschen vor, woran sie zu verrecken haben Thread.


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Januar 2021)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das woanders diskutieren? Hier ist der Fahrtechnik in Vollendung-Thread und nicht der Ich schreibe den Menschen vor, woran sie zu verrecken haben Thread.


Diskutieren tust du wegen einem sinnvollen Denkanstoß... Welcome to the ignore list...


----------



## demlak (28. Januar 2021)

Danny MacAskill - The Slabs


----------



## souldriver (28. Januar 2021)

demlak schrieb:


> Danny MacAskill - The Slabs


Liebe Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen was der Onkel da macht!


----------



## demlak (28. Januar 2021)

Die Kinder kommen erst gar nicht auf den Berg rauf =)


----------



## ylfcm (28. Januar 2021)

souldriver schrieb:


> Liebe Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen was der Onkel da macht!


das musste noch üben!   




demlak schrieb:


> Danny MacAskill - The Slabs



Super gefahren aber dieses Video bekommt definitiv den hier 🤮 Ich finde es ganz mies heute noch ein Video zu verbreiten in dem solche Dinge und generell Fahrrad querfeldein ohne ausgewiesene Wege mit DIN 18065 Absturzsicherung gefahren werden und das sehen dann die 10/12jährien Kids und wollen das auch versuchen/fahren/etc....... Und die ahmen das natürlich nach.


----------



## adsiebenaz (28. Januar 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> das musste noch üben!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol dein Ernst?


----------



## demlak (28. Januar 2021)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> lol dein Ernst?


Was hat dich von der Ernsthaftigkeit überzeigt? Die DIN Norm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## souldriver (28. Januar 2021)

souldriver schrieb:


> Liebe Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen was der Onkel da macht!


"Wieso nicht? Er trägt doch einen Helm. Einen ganz hässlichen sogar."
"Da habt ihr auch wieder recht. Also dann los mit euch. Aber nicht, dass ihr euch mault. Das sage ich dem Papa und ihr wisst ja, was dann passiert!"


----------



## ylfcm (3. Februar 2021)

der OG Drachenlord  ♥️ 

sogar mit Helm


----------



## Deleted 294333 (10. Februar 2021)

Ein Feuerwerk! Richtig geil! Und ohne dass man Todesangst um den Fahrer haben muss!



Für die Freunde des Manual, wie mich:


----------



## Deleted 294333 (14. März 2021)




----------



## ylfcm (18. März 2021)

🤷‍♂️ das geht eigentlich nichtmal in der Theorie


----------



## Black-Under (18. März 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> 🤷‍♂️ das geht eigentlich nichtmal in der Theorie


Wenn dich das beeindruckt dann schau mal hier:


----------



## ylfcm (19. März 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Wenn dich das beeindruckt dann schau mal hier:


Bisschen kenn ich mich aus in der _flachen Welt _(auch wenn das in all den Jahren immer beim staunenden Zuschauen geblieben is) und die Jungs würden alle (bzw. haben bereits auf verschiedenen Kanälen) bekunden, dass das was _Dadbod_ Derbowka da oben macht eigentlich garnicht funktionieren kann. Zumindest mit den physikalischen Bedingungen, denen der Rest der Welt unterlegen ist  

Flatlander sind alles Fahrradautisten - positiv gemeint. Keine Ahnung, ob das bei Kunstrad ähnlich ist, aber da bekommt man im Internet ja immer "nur" die talentierten, gutaussehenden Mädels zu sehen


----------



## Black-Under (19. März 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> , dass das was _Dadbod_ Derbowka da oben macht eigentlich garnicht funktionieren kann. Zumindest mit den physikalischen Bedingungen, denen der Rest der Welt unterlegen ist


warum soll das nicht funktionieren können? Was soll da nicht funktionieren?
Machen die in meinem Video doch auch?


----------



## ylfcm (19. März 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Was soll da nicht funktionieren?


Man hat mit den Pegs keinerlei Hebel, weil die ja auf der Achse sitzen. Üblicherweise würde man (also die paar Hundert Menschen, die das weltweit können) einen freihändigen Hang-10 (Nosemanual mit beiden Füßen auf den vorderen Pegs) machen, indem man seine Oberschenkel gegen den Lenker abstützt. Kann er natürlich nicht machen, weil er beim Whiplash über den Rahmen steigen muss, bzw. am Lenker abstützen eh nicht geht, wenn der Hinterbau auf 180° gedreht ist.
Er dreht also mit seinen Fußsohlen an den Pegs um den Hinterbau hochzuhalten. Das Ganze natürlich kreisförmig, damit der Hinterbau rotieren kann. Zwischendurch wird das dann immer mal von einer Fußsohle gehalten, weil er ja _einfach mal 7 Stück hintereinander _macht. War ein riesen Ding damals. Etliche Trick des Jahres Auszeichnungen etc.
Im Folgejahr hat er nochmal einen draufgelegt und das ganze mit einem Hitchhiker kombiniert, aber den ersten Clip fand ich immer eindrucksvoller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (19. März 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Man hat mit den Pegs keinerlei Hebel, weil die ja auf der Achse sitzen. Üblicherweise würde man (also die paar Hundert Menschen, die das weltweit können) einen freihändigen Hang-10 (Nosemanual mit beiden Füßen auf den vorderen Pegs) machen, indem man seine Oberschenkel gegen den Lenker abstützt. Kann er natürlich nicht machen, weil er beim Whiplash über den Rahmen steigen muss, bzw. am Lenker abstützen eh nicht geht, wenn der Hinterbau auf 180° gedreht ist.
> Er dreht also mit seinen Fußsohlen an den Pegs um den Hinterbau hochzuhalten. Das Ganze natürlich kreisförmig, damit der Hinterbau rotieren kann. Zwischendurch wird das dann immer mal von einer Fußsohle gehalten, weil er ja _einfach mal 7 Stück hintereinander _macht. War ein riesen Ding damals. Etliche Trick des Jahres Auszeichnungen etc.
> Im Folgejahr hat er nochmal einen draufgelegt und das ganze mit einem Hitchhiker kombiniert, aber den ersten Clip fand ich immer eindrucksvoller


Jetzt versteh ich, deswegen hat er auch Übergewicht. Sonst klappt das mit der Reibung an den Pegs nicht.  
Aber um den Nosemanual zu machen gibt er dem Rad kurz einen Kick, ohne den würde das auch nicht
klappen. Danach nutzt er das rotierende Rad um den Hinterbau in der Luft zu halten.

Das ist Physik. Er nutzt die verschiedenen Kräfte geschickt aus um alles in Waage zu halten und um mit wenig Sohlenarbeit den Hinterbau in der Luft zu halten. Der Hinterbau muss dabei rotieren sonst kann er den nicht lange halten. Er nutzt dazu die Kreiselkräfte. Aber schon eine tolle Leistung.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (4. April 2021)

Eigentlich ist jedes Video von ihm Fahrtechnik in Perfektion...


----------



## kartoffelbrot (5. April 2021)




----------



## ylfcm (9. April 2021)

ylfcm schrieb:


> der OG Drachenlord  ♥️
> 
> sogar mit Helm


Double Feature! Hat wohl viel Zeit im Moment, der Bursche


----------



## kartoffelbrot (9. April 2021)




----------



## Deleted 294333 (10. April 2021)

Matt Jones, oder?!
Und Minute 6.20 in dem Elstran Video ist einer der coolsten Moves ever! Und die Wallrides, Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (15. April 2021)

Kriss Kyle is ja schon irgendwie ein Unsympath, aber das macht das Video nicht weniger eindrucksvoll






edit: oh, der Youtube-Link geht noch nicht. Alternativ hier bei RedBull: https://www.redbull.com/de-de/films/kriss-kyle-out-of-season


----------



## Marc B (15. April 2021)

Mit Tom zu fahren ist ein Erlebnis, in Wllingen hat er mir mal unglaubliches gezeigt. Hier was Aktuelles von ihm:


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. April 2021)




----------



## Deleted 294333 (4. Mai 2021)

Nicht verpassen!


----------



## ylfcm (11. Mai 2021)

So sieht das aus, wenn man als Kind in einen großen Topf voller Radkontrolle gefallen ist und mit Anfang 30 schon seit mehreren Jahrzehnten mit dem Fahrrad zusammenwächst <3
Kein Trickgeballere, sondern einfach nur Style und Radgefühl ohne Ende!







...und natürlich wieder mal selbst gefilmt und geschnitten. Guter Mann.


----------



## ursinator2.0 (21. Mai 2021)




----------



## JPS (23. Mai 2021)

Auf zwei Rädern ohne und mit Motor. Die wirklich Guten kommen halt mit jedem Untersatz zurecht. 😲
Und ich werde mir meine Unzulänglichkeiten weiterhin wahlweise mit unpassender Geometrie, dem Gewicht, den Reifen usw. schönreden. 😉😇





Gruß JPS


----------



## ursinator2.0 (4. Juni 2021)




----------



## silberwald (7. Juni 2021)

Im klassischen Sinne ja kein Downhill, aber Einhändig.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (10. Juni 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (15. Juni 2021)

13 Jahre alt der Knabe ... ich prophezeie mal das man von dem noch hören wird 👌


----------



## ma1208 (15. Juni 2021)

Ein, zwei Jahre, dann hat er seine erste Freundin und die Karriere ist im Eimer


----------



## t.schneider (16. Juni 2021)

ma1208 schrieb:


> Ein, zwei Jahre, dann hat er seine erste Freundin und die Karriere ist im Eimer


So ist uns das ja im grunde allen ergangen. Eigentlich bin ich auch Kampfsport- und Enduroprofi, aber dann habe ich mich seit meinem 14. Lebensjahr von Frauen von diesen glorreichen Wegen abbringen lassen. Schon mein Vater erzählte immer, dass er eigentlich auch Fußballprofi hätte werden können, wenn nicht meine Mutter und dann ich.....


----------



## DieWaldfee69 (3. Juli 2021)

federweg und so


----------



## ylfcm (5. Juli 2021)

Auch ganz ohne "_dat is einer von uns!_"-Lokalkolorit ganz klar mein Favorit des diesjährigen "Wettbewerbs". Was für ne Mischung aus unglaublichen Technikrafinessen und riesigen Bangern


----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. Juli 2021)




----------



## HarzEnduro (3. September 2021)

Immer wieder überraschend, was er ohne Bremsen so macht.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (24. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Marc B (29. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht unspektakulär weil ohne Tricks etc. , aber ohne mit Starrbike in dem Gelände zu fahren geht nur mit SKILLS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (11. November 2021)

Als man noch ohne Schutzbleche unterwegs war:


----------



## ursinator2.0 (20. November 2021)




----------



## sebhunter (20. November 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Vielleicht unspektakulär weil ohne Tricks etc. , aber ohne mit Starrbike in dem Gelände zu fahren geht nur mit SKILLS


Krass, und Hinterradversetzen macht er auch so wie von Dir letzt gezeigt…wenn ich das richtig sehe?


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2021)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Krass, und Hinterradversetzen macht er auch so wie von Dir letzt gezeigt…wenn ich das richtig sehe?



Ich müsste es mehr üben, um es so zu meistern wie die Bergsteiger-Biker/innen 

LG,
Marc


----------



## sibu (2. Dezember 2021)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich müsste es mehr üben, um es so zu meistern wie die Bergsteiger-Biker/innen
> 
> LG,
> Marc


Das liegt vielleicht an der Motivation? Der russische Titel wird von Google übersetzt als "Mit dem Fahrrad vom Gipfel der Liebe".   Also mit mehr Liebe zum Berg üben - oder zum Rad?

Die Landschaft im Hintergrund ist etwas verstörend: Es gibt sehr viele kahle oder sogar abgestorbene Bäume. In welcher Gegend bzw. Jahreszeit wurde das Video gemacht.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Dezember 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (25. Dezember 2021)




----------



## PST (9. Januar 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Danny MacAskill - The Slabs


Hab ich jetzt erst gesehen. Sehr stark!

Auch sehr sehenswert, wie ich finde, das Making-of dazu:





Danny MacAskill - How we made "The Slabs"...


----------



## Forist_Gump (11. Januar 2022)

🔥 Feuerwerk!
Wenn das jetzt noch mit dem reintüddeln hier klappt...




Klappt.


----------



## Air-Marky (22. Januar 2022)




----------



## NukaCola (22. Januar 2022)

Aufm BMX finde ich ihn deutlich cooler


----------



## Air-Marky (22. Januar 2022)

NukaKimi schrieb:


> Aufm BMX finde ich ihn deutlich cooler


Ich nicht  Backflip und 360 sind seit Sam Pilgrim eh schon fast Standart, aber Tailwhip mit E-Bike is schon krass!


----------



## Harry. (26. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht war es ja schon mal hier, aber ich find dieses Video echt der Hammer!






Allein der Drop bei 2:40 von Matt Jones (ich schmeiß mein Fahrrad runter und spring im Salto hinterher)
oder der Sprung mit Rückwärtssalto + Vorwärtssalto bei 4:05  - auf sowas muss man erst einmal kommen ....


----------



## NukaCola (26. Januar 2022)

Ja, mega ! Und Tomomi ist einer meiner Lieblings Street/Trialer


----------



## goldencore (28. Januar 2022)

Phil Atwill und Remy Metallier in Mexiko. Das ist schon krass:


----------



## kartoffelbrot (2. Februar 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snick (20. Februar 2022)

Hier gib´s ein bißchen Fahrtechnik zum Treppenfahren:


----------



## kartoffelbrot (21. Februar 2022)




----------



## nahazz (22. Februar 2022)

Guten Abend 

Mal ne "doofe" Frage da ich mich aktuell mit Sprüngen und Tabletops beschäftige:

In diesem Video bei fast jedem Table (z.b. ab 1:10) dreht er den Lenker immer ein. Ist das ein Whip?

Oder bei 1:42.... sieht relativ "einfach" aus. 

Allgemein sehe ich das sehr oft. Gut, in diesem Video ist das "extrem" aber den Lenker Schrägstellen machen doch sehr viele. Ist das "nur" Lenker leicht drehen oder was steckt hinter dieser Technik?


----------



## Snick (22. Februar 2022)

Das in dem Video ist son Mix aus Tabletop und Whip. Beim Tabletop würdest du den Lenker noch mehr einknicken, und auch das Rad flachlegen. Das bleibt dabei aber bei Sprüngen geradeaus in Fahrtrichtung. (Einfach mal bei Google Bildern nach Vick Murphy suchen)
Beim Whip drehst du ja eher das Hinterrad an dir nach vorne vorbei, sodass das Rad im "besten" Fall 90 Grad zur Fahrtrichtung zeigt. Geht aber auch beides ineinander über.


----------



## JPS (25. Februar 2022)

Toni Bou in der Garage!





Gruß JPS


----------



## demlak (8. März 2022)




----------



## Air-Marky (9. März 2022)

Yeah sehr sehr geil, die "Alten" rocken!


----------



## roliK (24. März 2022)

Die Burschen habens einfach drauf ...


----------



## pytek (24. März 2022)

roliK schrieb:


> Die Burschen habens einfach drauf ...


Nicht schlecht vor allem bei min. 20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubble blower (6. April 2022)

Die Sequenz ab 11:06. Super nice, super smooth. Das hat er immer noch drauf! Außerdem lassen sich in diesem Video echt schön die Unterschiede zwischen den sehr verschiedenen Fahrkompetenzen und den praktischen Resultaten beobachten. Die schnellen Jungs sehen ja schon echt schnell aus, aber Gwin ist halt doch nochmal eine andere Klasse. Ganz andere Erscheinung auf dem Rad bei dem Tempo.


----------



## kartoffelbrot (20. April 2022)




----------



## demlak (20. April 2022)

was auch immer das hier im thread verloren hat...


----------



## kartoffelbrot (21. April 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> was auch immer das hier im thread verloren hat...



Ich hab den Verdacht, dass das bockschwer ist, mim Mopped Wellen zu reiten. Außerdem finde ich den Blick über den Tellerrand nicht verwerflich.


----------



## Air-Marky (21. April 2022)

kartoffelbrot schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich den Blick über den Tellerrand nicht verwerflich.


Stimmt, is ja kein E-Bike 😆


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Mai 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursinator2.0 (24. Juni 2022)




----------



## ursinator2.0 (15. August 2022)




----------



## demlak (15. August 2022)

und hier der "Trick des Jahres" aus mehreren Perspektiven:


----------



## demlak (26. August 2022)




----------



## PST (8. September 2022)




----------



## Mischpoke (23. Oktober 2022)




----------



## ma1208 (23. Oktober 2022)

Von dem Kauf ich kein gebrauchtes Fahrrad 😁


----------



## herbert2010 (9. November 2022)




----------



## PST (26. November 2022)

Wenn man sich nicht an den eBikes stört, ist es sehr cool mit vielen Einblicken und Infos rund um Mexico City


----------



## demlak (29. November 2022)

Erfrischend, auch mal Fails mitten im Video zu sehen.. statt nur in outtakes..

Erstes MTB Video auf Alcatraz ever? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (28. Dezember 2022)




----------



## demlak (29. Dezember 2022)

15 Highlights aus 2022: Das sind die besten MTB Videos 2022
					

Wir haben euch pünktlich zum Jahreswechsel die besten Videos des Jahres herausgesucht. Viel Spaß mit unseren Video-Highlights 2022!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## demlak (Gestern um 15:27)

Link: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/brad-simms-good-times-in-madeira/


----------



## Lord Shadow (Gestern um 20:29)

Vor allem mal gute Musik.


----------

